# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  АКЦИЯ "Мой дом IN-KU"

## tanu_sha

Дорогие друзья! :tender:
Сейчас идет юбилейный 5 год нашего любимого форма:aga:. Осталось всего ДВА месяца и IN-KU исполнится 6 лет. Давайте завершим первый юбилейный год красиво:ok:?
*Приглашаю Вас принять участие в акции «Мой дом IN-KU».*
*Условия акции простые после того, как участник получает вызов принять участие в «Мой дом IN-KU», у него есть 3 дня, чтобы найти надпись с названием города, где живет и трудится участник и сделать на фоне этой надписи фотографию вот с таким плакатиком. Плакатик скачать и распечатать - формат А4, можно и А3, а хотите цветной рисунок или  черно белый, можете распечатать на цветной бумаге или украсить стразами. Это уже на усмотрение участника.*

[IMG]http://*********net/6607931m.jpg[/IMG] 
*
В общем должна получится вот такая фотография, где видно:
1. Лицо участника
2. Название населенного пункта, где проживает участник
3. Плакат
*
[IMG]http://*********net/6587450.jpg[/IMG]

После того как фотография сделана и размещена на форуме, в этой теме, участник должен назвать имена трех человек, которым сам он бросает вызов, и которые станут следующими участниками акции. Кроме этого следующих участников акции следует уведомить  любыми доступными способами (почта, телефон, аська, скайп, агент и пр.) о том, что они стали участниками акции и желательно сбросить ссылку на «вызов».
Цель акции – выявить географический ореол любви к форуму. Хочется верить что все получиться и ко дню рождения форума мы сделаем для форума такой необычный подарок:oj:.

В случае если человек отказывается от участия, то есть не отвечает на вызов, жертвует в фонд форума на подарок случайно выбранному победителю из всех приславших фотографии :taunt: - это первоапрельская шутка, вот такая  Бамбарбия! Киргуду! :taunt:


Как я и обещала, с 15 мая правила акции изменяются:yes4:. С сегодняшнего дня передача эстафеты отменяется:grin:! Списки форумчан получивших эстафету, но не принявшие участие в ней – больше не публикуются. Таким образом с сегодняшнего дня участие в акции могут принять и те, кто боялся принять в ней участие из-за правила - передать эстафету трем друзьям, и те кто является на форуме новичками – прекрасная возможность познакомится, ну и безусловно еще и для те, кто по какой-то причине ранее не получил приглашение участвовать в акции. То есть, говоря словами персонажа из фильма «Танцуют все!». 
Все кто живет в доме IN-KU, мы ждем вас! 
Присоединяйтесь!!!!!
Все что по прежнему нужно - это фотография, где видно:
1. Лицо участника
2. Название населенного пункта, где проживает участник
3. Плакат

----------


## tanu_sha

Участники акции :
1. Танюша (tanu_sha) Казахстан - Алматы
2. Марина Админовна (Mazaykina) Германия - Потсдам
3. Юля (ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА) Россия - Новосибирск
4. Инесса (Анатольевна) Казахстан - Петропавловск
5. Карен Мкртчян (КАРЕН) Россия - Москва
6. Анна (vovana) Россия - Минеральные воды
7. Зоя (Тамада в Якутии Зоя,Мурзилка) Россия - Алдан
8. Светлана Анисимова (nezabudka-8s) Россия - Струги Красные
9. Танюшка Норская (Татьянка) Россия - Балашиха
10. Леночка (Kley) Россия - Томск
11. Виктория Косыгина (Вик_тори_я) Россия - Киренск
12. Иринка (Славина) Украина - Селидово
13. Елена (Львовна) Россия - Воркута
14. Алина (KAlinchik) Украина - Хмельницкий
15. Гита (bree80) Латвия - Краслава
16. Леночка (Бегущая по волнам) Россия - Новосибирск
17. Мариша (Марина Дудник) Россия - Магнитогорск
18. Аннушка (annuschka) Германия - Франкенталь
19. Елена Чекурина (даника) Россия - Зеленогорск
20. Таня (Курица) Россия - Печоры-Псковские
21. Танечка (Donskova-t) Россия - Бузулук
22. Марина (Марина Миг) Россия - Кострома
23. Людочка Михняк (Lyudochka) Украина - Переяслав-Хмельницкий
24. Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка
25. Наталья (Natali_T) Казахстан - Петропавловск
26. Галина (Ганина Галина) Россия - Суздаль
27. Цильке Светлана (YLKE) Россия - Ухта
28. Светлана Мельник (Ribka-тамадушка) Украина - Черкассы
29. Дина (Dinna) Казахстан - Астана
30. Лариса (sokolixa) Россия - Чесма
31. Юля (приветик1999) Казахстан - Усть-Каменогорск
32. Алла Евтодьева (aichka) Россия - Калуга
33. Саша (Annon) Россия - Люберцы
34. Сушко Татьяна (Джина) Украина - Запорожье
35. Елена (Алешина Елена) Россия - Заволжье
36. Ирина Игнатова (Окрыленная) Россия - Гигант
37. Маргарита (Маргарита Феоктистова, Не подарочек) Украина - Николаев
38. Елена Гурьянова (gurik) Россия - Десногорск
39. Бычкова Марина (Валькирия Маруся) Украина - Жеребково
40. Танюшка (Татьяна55) Россия - Омск
41. Ирина Баринова (Vitolda) Россия - Пенза
42. Валерия (Валерия Вержакова) Россия - Астрахань
43. Геночка (moros) Россия - Калуга
44. Марина (MarinaMi) Беларусь - Минск
45. Николай Бугаков и Наталья Стадник (дуэт НИКА ПЛЮС) Россия - Ярославль
46. Елена Острикова (Гумочка) Россия - Правокумское
47. Андрей (Papandr) Россия - Чебоксары
48. Ольга Шакура (Жихарка) Россия - Канск
49. Александр (Секс) Россия - Радужный
50. Светлана (Масяня) Россия - Радужный
51. Танюшка Стрельцова (Именинка) Казахстан - Рудный
52. Леночка (Медведик) Россия - Новосибирск
53. Валентина Литовченко (Валя Муза) Украина - Чутово
54. Людочка Чернышова (Ludochka-69) Россия - Ставрополь
55. Танечка (ATLANTIS) Германия - Амберг
56. Танюшка (Пеструшка Веселушка) Россия - Оренбург
57. Светлана (Дорогина Светлана) Россия - Челябинск
58. Светлана Дерда (катя 98) Украина - Вишнёвый
59. Светочка Таюкина (SNAR) Россия - Северск
60. Оксана (Оксана Радуга) Россия - Искитим
61. Оксана Кошелева (оригинал) Россия - Ухта
62. Елена Аблаева (Еленка1976) Россия - Жигулевск
63. Наталья Мелешникова (Долька лимона) Россия - Шахты
64. Валерия Вислевская (Макушка) Кыргызстан - Бишкек
65. Светлана Хохлачева (Светлая Лань) Россия - Суровикино
66. Елена Ужве (ЕленаНик) Россия - Суровикино
67. Оля Беляева (Olga Beliaeva) Украина - Клёсов
68. Губанова Наталья (Натуля) Россия - Москва
69. Ирина Раннева (irinar) Россия - Луховицы
70. Мария Толкачева (Марийка-Умница) Россия - Новонукутский
71. Дания (Дания) Россия - Татарск
72. Наташа (Megatoi) Россия - Краснодар
73. Алёна (гунька) Россия - Фряново
74. Наташа (Наташкин) Россия - Каракулино
75. Татьяна (Татьяна_Gold) Россия - Красноярск
76. Марина Смирнова (Varvara) Молдова - Кишинев
77. Иван (Мурашко Иван) Беларусь - Гомель
78. Марина (Мальвина 13) Украина - Александрия
79. Маша (manja) Германия - Hessen
80. Лариса (Lorry) Германия - Бад Камберг
81. Екатерина (Екатерина Шваб) Россия - Лоухи
82. Елена Мартынова (elen-ka20) Украина - Харьков
83. Ира Железняк (Ирина Викторовна муза) Украина - Чернигов
84. Юрий (юрик71) Казахстан - Астана
85. Кислицина Леночка (Elen2) Украина - Теплодар
86. Танюшка Будюк (Талант) Украина - Винница
87. Лилия Горьковец (lllog) Россия - Архангельск
88. Лариса Некрасова (Valenta) Россия - Троицк 
89. Руслан (Руслан Шумилов) Россия - Брянск
90. Лена (Левадана) Россия - Новосибирск
91. Таушан Леночка (E-lena) Украина - Хмельницкий
92. Наташа (Озорная) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
93. Людочка Сапожкова (ilarionova) Россия - Ярцево
94. Оля Сивухина (olga kh) Россия - Кирово-Чепецк
95. Вероника (вероника-солнце) Россия - Новосибирск
96. Оксана (oksana-szr) Россия - Сызрань
97. Инна (Инна Шульга) Россия - Брянск
98. Мариша Мельник (~Марина~) Россия - Жешарт
99. Валентина (ZAVCLUB) Россия - Евпатория
100. Елена (Елена Видьманова) Россия - Ямбург
101. Оля Гавран (oga) Украина - Каланчак
102. Аришенька Чугайкина (laks_arina) Россия - Калининград
103. Марина Тимофеева (***Маруся***) Россия - Пушкинские Горы
104. Пётр (Пигмалион) Россия - Канск
105. Ольга (Ольчик Умница) Россия - Минеральные воды
106. Оксанка Коваленко (ОЙКОВ) Украина - Волочиск
107. Танюша (Petavla) Россия - Калиновское
108. Галочка (lipa29) Россия - Самара
109. Бондарь Людмила (Stashynj) Украина - Ровно
110. Виктория и Степан (Вика и Ко) Россия - Липецк 
111. Светлана (Матильда 1967) Россия - Илек
112. Ларочка Бурцева (Lara) Россия - Стерлитамак
113. Элла Батырская (Просто Эльвира) Россия - Уфа
114. Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Украина - Днепропетровск
115. Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Украина - Измаил
116. Татьяна (Суперстар) Россия - Азов
117. Анюта (Анюта Солнце) Россия - Темрюк
118. Аня (Анюша) Беларусь Минск
119. Виталий (TIMOHA69) Россия - Славянка
120. Наташенька (Наталья0405) Россия - Москва
121. Людмила (ludmila_zub) Россия - Новоминская
122. Боднар Світлана (Світланочка) Украина - Хмельницкий
123. Ирина (berryX) Украина - Светловодск
124. Зоя (Крымчанка) Россия - Евпатория
125. Галочка (GalinaM) Россия - Тамбов
126. Роза (Саби) и Ландыш (ландыш64) Россия - Альметьевск
127. Юленька (sima) Россия - Самара
128. Рита (Маргошик68) Россия - Химки
129. Ирина Гордиенко (Коллега) Украина - Ромны
130. Леночка Проскура (leonora_) Украина - Миргород
131. Лена Савинцева (Дом Савиньон) Россия - Сочи
132. Светлана (notka47) Россия - Вологда
133. Света Дорофеева (Фея Доброфеева) Россия - Рязань
134. Наталья (Наталья-42) Россия - Кемерово
135. Наталья (solnet) Беларусь - Брест
136. Леся (ЯЛЮБАВА) Украина - Тетиев
137. Лена (elen82) Россия - Красное
138. Светланочка (НСА) Россия - Красногорск
139. Светочка (su=vn ) Украина - Комсомольск
140. Юля (Julkamaus) Германия - Хильдесхайм
141. Лена (Lenylya) Россия - Балахна.
142. Ирина (Бемолик) Россия - Верхняя Салда
143. Оленька (Lapsik 061) Украина - Винница
144. Татьяна (Anfisa23) Россия - Самара
145. Оленька (ВИОЛА 03) Россия - Королев
146. Оксана (окси 777) Россия - Смоленск
147. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина) Россия - Пермь
148. Ириша Парахневич (Парина) Беларусь - Жлобин
149. Инночка (Qie) Россия - Новокузнецк
150. Ирина (sky36) Россия - Удомля
151. Татьяна Бурдилкина (Такса) Россия - Рязань
152. Люба (кэт радистка) Россия - Клин
153. Ирина (irysia) Украина - Нетешина
154. Юля (ТВЕРИЧАНКА) Россия - Тверь
155. Виталина (Lina_21) Украина - Шатава
156. Наталья (говорушка) Россия - Уссурийск
157. Науменко Светлана (sveta_power) Украина - Киев
158. Людочка (ПУХОВА) Украина - Киев
159. Людмила (optimistka17) Украина - Днепропетровск
160. Ирина Федоренко (Иринка-Картинка) Украина - Александрия
161. Елена (чижик) Германия - Кассель
162. Наталья (Ладога) Россия - Сортавала
163. Анечка Пенькова (annapenko) Россия - Омск
164. Штыленко Светлана (Sемицветик) Россия - Шиловск
165. Боркова Вера (Borkova Pavlovo) Россия - Павлово
166. Лада (Ладушка) Россия - Асбест
167. Наташа (tatusya) Украина - Торез
168. Леночка (lenik) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
169. Людмила (Pet30) Россия - Самара
170. Ольга (Опал1) Россия - Нягань
171. Николай (ЛапНик) Россия - Асбест
172. Ирина irinavalalis Россия - Северодвинск
173. Лена (Дергилева Лена) Россия - Пикалево
174. Оля (Ольга Великая) Россия - Мыски
175. Катюша (Ketvik) Россия - Ужур
176. Ольга Пушкарева (Олеч) Россия - Рощино
177. Татьяна (NikTanechka) Россия - Чкаловский 
178. Татьяна Колпакова (Kolpachiha) Украина - Кузнецовск
179. Алёнушка (Олена911) Украина - Богуслав
180. Людмила Деменюк (dy_mila) Беларусь - Гомель
181. Лена Бескова (BESElka) Россия - Саров
182. Вика Воротынцева (danila_v) Беларусь - Минск
183. Татьяна (ttanya) Россия - Товарково 
184. Ирина (alisa 44) Казахстан - Алматы
185. Марченко Елена (mel00elena) Россия - Березники
186. Ирина Щетинина (ирена74) Россия - Десногорск
187. Юля (Кукуська) Россия - Десногорск
188. Танюша (Tania-112a) Россия - Екатеринбург 
189. Потапчук Светлана (Svetlanachuk) Россия - Брянск
190. Леночка (tigricadn) Россия - Новороссийск 
191. Наташа (Фрося) Россия - Балахна
192. Ирина (Иришка Б) Украина - Харьков
193. Ольга (Djazi) Россия - Калуга
194. Елена (Zажигалка) Россия - Зеленогорск 
195. Бояре из избушки Беларусь - Гомель
196. Катя Логинова (Каttим) Россия - Псков
197. Светлана (Dium) Украина - Измаил
198. Зульфира (зулико) Кыргызстан - Бишкек
199. Светлана (SvetaH) Россия - Власиха
200. Світлана (s.piskunn) Украина - Смела
201. Онуфрей Наташа (НАТА ЛИВ) Украина - Комсомольск
202. Елена Федоровна (Lempi) Россия - Петрозаводск
203. Алёна (fktyjxrf) Казахстан - Байконур
204. Оксана (oksyyy) Украина - Васильков
205. Танюша (Урдомчанка) Россия - Урдома
206. Лях Елена (Музрукоff) Украина - Конотоп
207. Яцкеева Марина (Maruska) Россия - Бийск
208. Тамара Рабе (tamara rabe) Германия - Welver
209. Лариса (Ллорхен) Украина - Киев
210. Ирина (IRENA100) Россия - Вологда
211. Галина (похестакес) Россия - Н.Барда
212. Светлана Ivica Россия - Зуя
213. Павел Адясов (PAN) Россия - Нижний Новгород
214. Марина (marina111) Россия - Казьминский
215. Альфия (a_k_gib) Россия - Казань
216. Нина (Lada118) Россия - Вольск
217. Наташа (Наташа5374) Украина - Кривой рог
218. Лера (Веда) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
219 Эльвира (Мэри Эл) Россия - Луга
220. Мишка и Мишкина (Мишкина) Россия - Тюмень
221. Юля и Паша (Юльчита) Россия - Нефтеюганск
222. Марина (цокотуха) Россия - Владивосток
223. Марина Морозова (Марья) Россия - Тюмень

----------


## tanu_sha

Начнем, пожалуй!
[img]http://*********net/6561853m.jpg[/img]
Я, tanu_sha, Танька-золотые ручки из Казахстана город Алматы приглашаю принять участие в акции горячо любимых мною людей.
Марина Админовна Мазайкина, любимый администратор форума, мудрая женщина и просто красавица, Германия - город Потсдам.
Юля Весна, одна из организаторов "Праздничной сибириады" и самый гостеприимный человек на свете, Россия - город Новосибирск.
Анатольевна - она же Инесса, одна из организаторов "Петропавловского тоя", потрясающая женщина, которая открыла для меня радость реальных форумских встреч, Казахстан - город Петропавловск.

----------


## Анатольевна

Вызов принимаю в 1 апреля в 12:13) До указанного времени 4 апреля фотка будет! (Можно я, как начинающая, на сутки посчитаю?)

----------


## tanu_sha

Ах, считай как нравится, моя дорогая!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

1.04 и я вызов приняла))) фото будет!!!!! идея-КЛАСС!!!! Танюш у тебя не только ручки золотые))) :Tender:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танюш у тебя не только ручки золотые


да да, еще иногда на всю голову волшебная  :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина Админовна Мазайкина,


Вызов принят!!!
Танечка, спасибо за шикарную идею, пошла искать место для фотосессии!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Приглашаю Вас принять участие в акции «Мой дом IN-KU».
> Условия акции простые после того, как участник получает вызов принять участие в «Мой дом IN-KU», у него есть 3 дня, чтобы найти надпись с названием города, где живет и трудится участник и сделать на фоне этой надписи фотографию вот с таким плакатиком.


 :Yahoo: Замечательная АКЦИЯ!!! То же очень бы хотела принять участие :Blush2: Татьяна скажите,а если вызов так и не получишь?

----------


## tanu_sha

> Замечательная АКЦИЯ!!! То же очень бы хотела принять участиеТатьяна скажите,а если вызов так и не получишь?


Татьяна, я думаю что можно просто следить за ходом акции и попросить прислать приглашение тех, кто его уже получил  :Yes4:  Люди у нас на форуме добрые и отзывчивые. Верю повезет и Вам  :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Люди у нас на форуме добрые и отзывчивые.


Это точно! :Aga:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

:Ok: Акция супер!Удачного старта!!!
 :Yahoo: Любит наша Танюшка пофеячить! :Taunt:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Девчонки, кто вызов принял, уже скорей вызов другим рассылайте!!!
А то уже "руки чешутся".... пока дойдет!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

никому ни на что не намекаю))))))))))))))))
ну вы поняли, да?))))))))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> Удачного старта!!!


Спасибо Леночка! :Grin: 



> уже скорей вызов другим рассылайте!!!


Зоя, надеюсь сегодня всё начнется, а дальше будет быстрее, так как вызов примут уже 9 человек. :Victory: 



> ну вы поняли, да?))))))))))


Алина, думаю поняли  :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

Не знала, какой формат фотографии нужен, сделала оба.

[IMG]http://*********net/6672894.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6680062.jpg[/IMG]

*Передаю эстафету Марине Морозовой, Светлане Анисимовой и Карену Мкртчяну!!!*

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.02.2016)

----------


## КАРЕН

> Не знала, какой формат фотографии нужен, сделала оба.
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/6672894.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/6680062.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Передаю эстафету Марине Морозовой, Светлане Анисимовой и Карену Мкртчяну!!!*


ПРИНЯТО!!! :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Осталось всего ДВА месяца и IN-KU исполнится 6 лет. Давайте завершим первый юбилейный год красиво?
> Приглашаю Вас принять участие в акции «Мой дом IN-KU».


 Танюша, здорово придумала!  :Ok:  Получится некая пирамида, которая за короткий срок охватит довольно большое количество форумчан: 1→3→9→27→81→243→729→2187→….. Вау, какой масштаб!!!!

*Мои дополнения к твоему предложению:*
1). Не останавливать акцию через два месяца, а продолжать эстафету до бесконечности, насколько хватит активных пользователей.
2). Нумеровать каждого, кто принял вызов и выложил своё фото, чтобы в дальнейшем было видно общее количество участников акции.

Танечка, если согласна, могу отредактировать ваши сообщения с фотками и поставить нумерацию. Например,
Участник акции «Мой дом IN-KU» № *1*, участник акции «Мой дом IN-KU» № *2* и т.д. Дальше каждый сам себе будет ставить номер.




> Не знала, какой формат фотографии нужен, сделала оба.


Мариша,  отлично получилась! Красавица наша!  :Tender: 




> Передаю эстафету Марине Морозовой, Светлане Анисимовой и Карену Мкртчяну!!!


Ух ты, в какой я замечательной компании оказалась!!! Спасибо, Мариночка! 
Вызов принят! Фото будет!  :Ok:   Постараюсь уложиться в три дня.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Получится некая пирамида, которая за короткий срок охватит довольно большое количество форумчан: 1→3→9→27→81→243→729→2187→….. Вау, какой масштаб!!!!


Света, изначально планировалось по 2 человека, но так как сроки поджимают, решили передавать эстафету сразу троим участникам. Посмотрим что из этого получится :Grin: 




> Не останавливать акцию через два месяца, а продолжать эстафету до бесконечности, насколько хватит активных пользователей.


На самом деле, сроки акции оговорены, так как фотографии - это только первая часть задуманного для форума подарка. А дальше будет СЮРПРИЗ  :Grin:  




> Нумеровать каждого, кто принял вызов и выложил своё фото, чтобы в дальнейшем было видно общее количество участников акции.


Свет, я предполагала делать списки отдельным постом через страницу или на каждой странице (если конечно успевать буду), иначе при таком объеме может получится путаница, и с нумерацией и с участниками. Да и листать тему ища был ли человек уже участником или не был не так легко. Просто пока я жду еще двух участниц с фотографиями и вызовом  :Yes4: , чтобы список выглядел посолиднее  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  и мне и мне... передайте кто-нибудь...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> сроки акции оговорены, так как фотографии - это только первая часть задуманного для форума подарка. А дальше будет СЮРПРИЗ
> Свет, я предполагала делать списки отдельным постом через страницу или на каждой странице


Танюша, какая ты молодчина!!!  :Tender:  Хорошая организация дела и чёткая цель - половина успеха! А у тебя основательно всё продумано, умница! Остальное зависит от участников. 
Успехов всем нам! :Victory: 




> и мне и мне... передайте кто-нибудь...


Танечка, друзья, потерпите немного...  "Будет вам и белка, будет и свисток!"  :Grin:  Приятно видеть такое рвение!

Если участники будут укладываться в установленный срок - охват получится большой и всем желающим места хватит. Пока самой ответственной и дисциплинированной оказалась Марина АДМИНовна. Остальные, догоняйтееее.....

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> и мне и мне... передайте кто-нибудь...


Танюшка! Надеюсь и до нас очередь дойдет!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

погода сегодня выдалась ясной!!!! я на фоне  нашего вокзала Новосибирск- главный))

[img]http://*********net/6623562.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6675776.jpg[/img]
эстафету отправляю трем чумовым девченкам нашего форума- горячей кавказской любимой *семье ВОВАНЧИКОВ- Ане и Вове*, обожаемой жаркой  девченке из холодных краев-* Викуле Косыгиной* и НАШЕЙ :Tender:  необыкновенной,  нежной Казашечке- *Наташеньке Тиханюк*))

----------


## Natali_T

Юля, эстафета принята 5.04.2015 время 18:58 - 8.04.2015 время 18:58 передам её дальше )) Если получится, то сделаю раньше.

----------


## vovana

> нашего форума- горячей кавказской любимой семье ВОВАНЧИКОВ- Ане и Вове


Эстафету приняли.

[img]http://*********net/6677870.jpg[/img]

Теперь Передаем эстафету дальше - *Ленуське - Клеюсе, Танюшке Норской,Леночке Птичке.*
Танюш, загадывай желание- между Ленками!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> эстафета принята


И Инессу прихвати :Blush2: , что то мы ее потеряли :Aga: . Может выйти чудесная фотосессия  :Tender:

----------


## Татьянка

*vovana*, 
 :Yahoo:  :Tender: 
Эстафету приняла- 05.04.2015- в 18:37 "Балашиха рулит!!!!"

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Эстафету приняла... постараемся успеть до уплывших мостков  :Aga:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Анечка ,Эстафету приняла..пошла искать столбики с надписью :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

ИН-КУ - наш дом! :Aga: 
А я -вот о чём:
Если человеку ХУДО,
Мы поможем верить в ЧУДО!

По ссылке пройдите, дорогие мои форумчане: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139323

----------


## КАРЕН

*СКАЗАНО-СДЕЛАНО:)* :Meeting: 





ХОЧУ С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ЭСТАФЕТУ *ДАРЬЕ ГОЛЕВОЙ (ОЧАРОВАНИЕ), ЕЛЕНЕ ГИЛЬМУТДИНОВОЙ (УРАЛОЧКЕ) и ТАТЬЯНЕ БУРДИЛКИНОЙ (ТАКСЕ)*....Девченки, ВПЕРЕД!!! :Oj:

----------


## Анатольевна

Приношу свои глубочайшие извинения за опоздание! 
Да и фотка получилась не очень - ну никак мы не помещались все рядом и крупно - я, табличка, и название города)))

[img]http://*********net/6627402.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Алине-Калинчик, Зое-Мурзилке и Валерии-Макушке!

----------


## tanu_sha

> ну никак мы не помещались все рядом и крупно - я, табличка, и название города)))


Инесса,  подошла бы на шаг-два ближе к фотографу и все бы было и ты, и табличка, и название города  :Taunt:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Передаю эстафету Алине-Калинчик, Зое-Мурзилке и Валерии-Макушке!


Инессочка!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Передаю эстафету Алине-Калинчик, Зое-Мурзилке и Валерии-Макушке!


 :Tender:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

У нас еще зима!!!

[img]http://*********net/6639548.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Тане Курочке, Иринке Славиной и Гите (bree80)!

----------


## Курица

> Передаю эстафету Тане Курочке


Есть!!! :Aga:  :Yahoo: эстафету принимает самая крайняя северо-западная точка России!!!

----------


## Славина

> Иринке Славиной


 :Vah:   :Yahoo:

----------


## bree80

> Гите (bree80)!


 :Yahoo:  принимаю вызов!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету Марине Морозовой, Светлане Анисимовой и Карену Мкртчяну!!!


 Приветствую всех!  
*Форумо-зависимая ИНКУманка
Анисимова Светланка!
(nezabudka-8s)
*
[img]http://*********net/6660057.jpg[/img]

*Россия, Псковская область, пгт. Струги Красные.*
Можно, я немного расскажу о нашем посёлке Струги Красные и почему у него такое необычное название? (Вдруг кому-то интересно...  :Blush2: )

*Стру́ги* - это в старину на Руси были такие лёгкие быстроходные суда, обладавшие хорошей мореходностью. Для их строительства поставлялись наши высокие стройные сосны. Давно уже не строят таких струг, а сосны до сих пор вырубают и куда-то всё везут и везут...

Наш посёлок расположен практически в лесной зоне. Подъезжаешь к посёлку - вдоль дороги одни сосны да ели, естественно, и лиственные деревья есть!... Лес - наше всё! Он нас кормит, обогревает, исцеляет. Недаром говорят, чем глубже в лес – тем толще партизаны! ))))  

Когда-то это были просто Струги, затем, после объединения с соседней станцией стали Струги Белые, после прихода Красной армии переименовались в Красные.  Именно поэтому у нас такой герб, на котором изображены те самые струги: 
[img]http://*********net/6652004.png[/img]Посёлок у нас древний, первое упоминание в летописях о нём в 1498 г. В прошлом веке сначала относился к Ленинградской губернии, затем причислили к Псковской. Райцентр. Сейчас проживает около 9 тысяч человек.
Спасибо за внимание!  :Oj: 



Для дальнейшей передачи эстафеты специально выбрала представителей разных разделов, чтобы расширить рамки и охватить как можно больше форумчан! :Yes4: 

Итак… На ринг вызываются…. Трррр… (барабанная дробь)… следующие участники акции «Мой дом IN-KU»:

*1.	Павел Адясов (PAN) - Россия, г. Нижний Новгород.*
Супер-модератор всея форума. Представитель разделов «Корзина», «Наше творчество», «Обо всем».


*2.	Алла Евтодьева (aichka) – Россия, г. Калуга.*
Представитель разделов «Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду» и  «Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU»  (Материалы для работы с детьми). 
Автор Творческой музыкальной мастерской  «Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой». 


*3.	Марина Миг - Россия, г. Кострома.*
Активная и очень позитивная форумчанка.  Представитель разделов «Форум организаторов Праздника» и  «Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU» (Изюминки мастеров-ведущих). 

С нетерпением жду ответа на мой вызов!!!   :Grin:

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  Уррра!!!! И я успела!!!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6637520.jpg[/img][/IMG]

А еще вот так... и представьте, что мы там все!!! :Grin: 
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6624208.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Передаю эстафету - Львовичу , Ноте, Юльчите !!!!

----------


## PAN

> Уррра!!!! И я успела!!!


Тань, признайся честно - на верхней фотке наверняка тебя на табуретку поставили, да???... :Grin: 





> Итак… На ринг вызывается…. Трррр… (барабанная дробь)… следующие участники акции «Мой дом IN-KU»:


Принято...)))

----------


## aichka

> 2. Алла Евтодьева (aichka) – Россия, г. Калуга.


Спасибо, Светик! Постараюсь принять эстафету достойно! Спасибо за доверие! 
Люблю Ин-КУ, аж- до ку-ку! :Taunt:

----------


## tanu_sha

А знаете, интересно же вот еще что, внизу страницы есть такая информация
[img]http://*********net/6631402.png[/img]
Сегодня мы охватили только 4 страны Россия, Казахстан, Германия и Украина (ждем Алину с фотографией) любопытно сколько же стран и городов сможет охватить акция :Grin:

----------


## Kley

> Теперь Передаем эстафету дальше - Ленуське - Клеюсе


Эстафету приняла :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********net/6621166.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету *Ларико, Оксане Сеновой  и Юле Приветик!!!!!* :Yahoo: 

Танюшка!!!Идея замечТательная!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Тань, признайся честно - на верхней фотке наверняка тебя на табуретку поставили, да???...


 :No2: неееееее... это я такой столбик удачный нашла....подходящий для моего роста :Derisive:

----------


## Марина Миг

> 3.	Марина Миг - Россия, г. Кострома.
> 
> Активная и очень позитивная форумчанка. Представитель разделов «Форум организаторов Праздника» и «Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU» (Изюминки мастеров-ведущих).


ААААААААААААА!!! ААААААААААААА!!!  :Yahoo:  АААААААААААААААА!!!
Светаааа! Светик! Светланкаа! Я скачу, скачу и плачу от счастья!!!!! УРААААААААА!!! СПАСИБООООО! Принимаю, принимаю вызов! Завтра постараюсь сделать фотоооооо!!!! Пошла распечатывать табличку!
Татьяна, спасибо за супер-акцию, объединяющую весь наш домик!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> обожаемой жаркой девченке из холодных краев- Викуле Косыгиной


Эстафету подхватила  :Aga:  у нас сейчас период бездорожья, до киренской стеллы не добраться, "добралась" вот так   :Meeting: 

[img]http://*********net/6684448m.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю новосибирскому солнышку Вероничке, выдумщице-затейнице Галине Ганиной и Аннушке из Германии, нашей фотошопной умелице  :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танюшка!!!Идея замечТательная!!!





> Татьяна, спасибо за супер-акцию, объединяющую весь наш домик!!!!


Спасибо, девочки!  :Blush2:  :Tender: 



> Эстафету подхватила  у нас сейчас период бездорожья, до киренской стеллы не добраться, "добралась" вот так


я не сомневалась, что если есть желание то и фотографию сделать не проблема  :Yes4: 
И Викуль! С днем рождения!!!!  :016:  :018:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> выдумщице-затейнице Галине Ганиной


Ух ты!!! Такие новости, а я не при параде!!! Эстафету приняла! Ушла в подготовку!

----------


## Славина

Я была так возбуждена от приглашения и так рада, что ума хватило сфоткаться только так 

[IMG]http://*********su/5519324.png[/IMG]
И только сейчас, почти успокоившись, понимаю, как надо было. Но дело сделано. Как вышло, так вышло  :Grin: 

Передаю эстафету* Танечке Донсковой, Машеньке Ручьёвой и Андрею Папандру!*

----------


## Львовна

> Передаю эстафету - Львовичу


Вызов принят :Yahoo:  Готово :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********net/6619984.jpg[/img]

тут по колено в снегу :Grin: 

[img]http://*********net/6677335.jpg[/img]


Передаю эстафету : *Юля Джу,  Елена Чекурина, Мариша Дудник* :Yes4:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Ой, как здорово!!!
Все родные и милые лица!!!
АКЦИЯ набирает обороты!!!
Танюшка, не устаю благодарить тебя за такую шикарную идею!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Итак, эстафету я приняла))))
[img]http://*********net/6652769.jpg[/img]
распространяем по Украине-неньке)))
поэтому передаю:
 Людочке Пуховой . г. Киев;
 Людочке Михняк , г. Переяслав- Хмельницикй
Лене  Мартиновой, г. Харьков

----------


## ПУХОВА

Принято!))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> Все родные и милые лица!!!
> АКЦИЯ набирает обороты!!!


есть такая мудрость или присказка "друзья моих друзей - мои друзья"! Представляешь насколько мы сейчас расширяем границы нашей дружбы. И к тому же ты так права  лица все родные и милые  :Tender:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Приняла, пошла губки красить)))))))))))))

----------


## Donskova-t

> Передаю эстафету Танечке Донсковой


Ура!!! :Yahoo: 
Только вчера пришла в тему и подумала, что мне очень хочется попасть, а тут бац и ОПА!!!
ПРИНЯТО!!!

----------


## annuschka

> Эстафету передаю Аннушке из Германии, нашей фотошопной умелице


Ой, спасибки, так неожиданно и приятно! :Yahoo:  Вызов принят :Ok:  :Aga:  Завтра будет фото...

----------


## bree80

Конечно, сфотографироваться, когда на улице ветер сдувает с ног, не так то просто  :Taunt: 

[img]http://*********net/6648491.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6628011.jpg[/img]

Привет из города Краслава в Латвии (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B0%D0%B2%D0%B0)

*эстафету принимай!!!:
Цильке Светлана Юрьевна, та, что YLKE
Бычкова Марина Геннадьевна, та, что Валькирия Маруся 
Потапчук Светлана Александровна, та, что Светлана Чук*

----------


## Славина

> Конечно, сфотографироваться, когда на улице ветер сдувает с ног, не так то просто


По-моему эти дни ветерок потрепал всех хорошо  :Taunt:  Наша стелла вообще в поле стоит, я сопротивлялась ветру как могла  :Grin:  листик вырывало из рук просто и волосы в лицо, хотя на фото этого не видно было, но и дублей было несколько!

Также выражаю благодарность *Танечке* за отличную идею! Это так сближает  :Ok:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> эстафету принимай!!!:
> Потапчук Светлана Александровна, та, что Светлана Чук


Гитуся, принято!!! Спасибо!!! :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Приняла! Здорово! Спасибо, Гитуся!!!

----------


## Lyudochka

> Людочке Михняк , г. Переяслав- Хмельницикй


 Спасибо, Алинка!!!! Спасибо, Танюшка, спасибо всем!!!! родные...любимые лица.... Переяслав- Хмельницкий с радостью принимает эстафету!!!! девчата, такая радость в душе... не передать просто....

----------


## YLKE

> эстафету принимай!!!


Принято  :Derisive:

----------


## даника

Эстафету приняла!!!!!!!!!!!! Ленуська  Львович СПАСИБО!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## макушка

> и Валерии-Макушке!


Инесса!!!!Спасибо!!!Приняла...я когда в личке увидела,приглашение перешла по ссылке,и попала на пост Тани Курочки(Про помощь доченьке Мотри ) и ушла по новой ссылке и все...я думала ты меня туда и пригласила...
Теперь ломаю голову,где устроить фотосессию...Налюбовлась на вас,как в путешествии побывала!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Привет всем!Эстафету от Анечки-Вованы приняла.г.Новосибирск-это Сибирь.Бывает солнечно,а бывает как сегодня.Идёт снег.
Но благодаря нашему форуму настроение кайф в любую погоду!
[img]http://*********net/6631945.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6630920.jpg[/img]

И Новосибирск передаёт эстафету следущим городам:

1.Леночке Ширшиной  г.Большой Камень.Приморский Край

2.Светлане Денисовой г.Тюмень

3.Наташеньке Озорной г.Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Марина Дудник

Мой промышленный город находится на стыке Европы и Азии, именно по этому здесь живут самые гостеприимные люди!))))))))))))) На прошлой неделе, наш город принимал Сурдолимпийские игры! И мы этим гордимся! А еще, в моем городе живут минимум две активные форумчанки!!! И мы дружим!
Принимаю эстафету от Леночки Львович!
[img]http://*********net/6678017.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6683137.jpg[/img]

А передаю в заснеженный Норильск Юле Северяночке, Ларисе Соколихе по соседству и Инне Мотрий, она тоже со мною рядушком живет!!!!! Уральские и девчата и девушка с крайнего севера, ваша очередь!!!!!

----------


## annuschka

Вас приветствует Германия!!! Небольшой городок Франкенталь подхватывает эстафету и в честь такого события радует   :Vishenka 34:  и теплой погодой.
[img]http://*********su/5533464m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/5537560m.jpg[/img]

Да здравствует наш ДОМ In-ku!!!

Эстафету передаю нашей Курочке (Татьяне Жегуновой), Элен из Германии и Елене Алешиной - людям, которые всегда спешат на помощь!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вас приветствует Германия!!! Небольшой городок Франкенталь


Анечка, замечательные фотографии! Надо же, как у вас тепло и солнечно! И даже цветы распустились! Здорово! :Ok: 




> Эстафету передаю нашей Курочке (Татьяне Жегуновой)


Аннушка, поздно. Переиграй, назови кого-нибудь другого. Танюше уже вызов был и она его приняла:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5009496

Полностью список всех участников акции в первом посте темы (ежедневно обновляется): 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5006001

Друзья, старайтесь не повторяться, смотрите по списку, кого ещё не назвали!

----------


## даника

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6673942.jpg[/img][/IMG]
УРРА! Получилось!!! Передаю эстафету Александре Федоровне, Наталье Племяшовой, Татьяне Норской!!! Принимайте!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> УРРА! Получилось!!!


Леночка, красатуня!  :Tender: 




> Передаю эстафету Александре Федоровне, Наталье Племяшовой, Татьяне Норской!!!


Ещё одна повторюшка!!!  :Girl Blum2: 
Татьянка Норская уже была! Вот и фото выставляла:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5009639

Леночка, прочитай список в первом посте, посмотри, кто ещё не был и назови кого-нибудь другого вместо Татьянки!

----------


## Александрия

Эстафету приняла)))просто бегу делать фото)))

----------


## Курица

> Эстафету передаю нашей Курочке (Татьяне Жегуновой)


Спасибо, Аннушка!  :Tender: Но Светлана права – 



> Аннушка, поздно. Переиграй, назови кого-нибудь другого. Танюше уже вызов был и она его приняла:


Зоя –Мурзилка из Якутии уже передала мне эстафету двумя днями раньше :Meeting: 



> Передаю эстафету Тане Курочке


Искала наилучшую точку для фото, чтобы сохранить колорит древнего русского городка - и сегодня после работы - нашла!!!
Итак -  самая крайняя северо-западная точка России! – городок Печоры-Псковские!!!

[img]http://*********net/6642217.jpg[/img]   

*ПЕРЕДАЮ ЭСТАФЕТУ*

1. *Сашеньке из Свердловской области* - ник  *sa-sha76*
2. *Дине из Казахстана* - ник *Dinna*
3. *Наталии из Владивостока* - ник *Natir*

----------


## Donskova-t

> Танечка Донскова


 я уже здесь! Спасибо Танюше за идею. Ирочке Славиной, что я здесь :Tender: 
[img]http://*********net/6640172.jpg[/img]
Передаю эстафету
*Сушко Татьяне, Джина
Фокиной Ольге, Ольгия
Базилевской Яне, Базилевс*

----------


## даника

ааа, как это я просмотрела!!!!! :Meeting:   Приглашаю тогда Людмилу Видеман!!! :Aga:

----------


## sokolixa

> А передаю в заснеженный Норильск Юле Северяночке, Ларисе Соколихе по соседству и Инне Мотрий,


Оу! Вау! Есть! Ага! :Tender: 
Спасибо!)))

----------


## annuschka

> Аннушка, поздно. Переиграй, назови кого-нибудь другого. Танюше уже вызов был и она его приняла


Тогда вызываю принять участие в марафоне Валентину, ник на форуме ZAVCLUB!

----------


## Donskova-t

> Фокиной Ольге, Ольгия


Олечка, не может по состоянию здоровья..((
*Alenajazz*, ПРИНИМАЙ эстафетную палочку!!!

----------


## Татка Натка

Ух ты... Танюшка не устает нас бодрить так, что мало не покажется))) Ленка, Даника, это ты мне в отместку, что я научила тебя коньяк с колой мешать???)))))))))) Принято, будет исполнено)))))

----------


## Базилевс

> Передаю эстафету
> 
> Базилевской Яне, Базилевс


Ой, как приятно)))) Спасибо, это честь для меня :Smile3:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Эстафету передаю нашей Курочке (Татьяне Жегуновой), Элен из Германии и Елене Алешиной - людям, которые всегда спешат на помощь


Анечка, принято! Какая ты красавица!!! Срочно смени аватарку!

----------


## Джина

> Передаю эстафету


Принято!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Озорная

> И Новосибирск передаёт эстафету следущим городам:
> 
> 1.Леночке Ширшиной г.Большой Камень.Приморский Край
> 
> 2.Светлане Денисовой г.Тюмень
> 
> 3.Наташеньке Озорной г.Санкт-Петербург


Спасибо, Ленуся!  :flower:   Принимается!  :Yahoo:  Пошла распечатывать картинку и наводить марафет :Grin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Принимается! Пошла распечатывать картинку и наводить марафет


И я того же мнения))) надо подготовиться))) и Эстафету передать...надо подумать)))

----------


## КАРЕН

Друзья,уверен ,что многим будет интересно посмотреть географию форума,по окончании этой акции (хотя конца то может и не быть:))))) Предлагаю, где нибудь сделать ГЕОГРАФИЧЕСКУЮ ГАЛЕРЕЮ,где желающие могут пролистать сделанные фото.Согласитесь,не все будут прям пересматривать тему с 1ой страницы (отсюда и повторы :Grin: )  
в качестве предложения  :Blush2:  как говорится,ИМХО  :Victory:

----------


## Татьянка

> Друзья,уверен ,что многим будет интересно посмотреть географию форума,по окончании этой акции (хотя конца то может и не быть:))))) Предлагаю, где нибудь сделать ГЕОГРАФИЧЕСКУЮ ГАЛЕРЕЮ,где желающие могут пролистать сделанные фото.Согласитесь,не все будут прям пересматривать тему с 1ой страницы (отсюда и повторы)  
> в качестве предложения  как говорится,ИМХО


 :Ok:  :Aga:  поддерживаю идею

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Анечка, принято! Какая ты красавица!!! Срочно смени аватарку!


Лена! Прямо мои мысли услышала!
Но я постеснялась об этом вслух сказать!!! 
Когда смотрю на Аннушкину аватарку, у меня возникают ассоциации....
Ну, придержу при себе!!! 
Все фотки я смотрю прямо в теме, а Аннушкину фотку открыла в отдельном окне и спросила себя - это Аннушка????? СУПЕР дЭвушка!!!! Присоединяюсь к Лене - СРОЧНО менять аватарку! На жизнерадостную, позитивную, современную, красивую, модную, обворожительную...... Аннушку!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

Ура-ура! Я сделала это!
Еще раз спасибо Свете-Незабудке, что передала мне эстафету! вчера ездили фотографироваться с сыном, на планшет. Получилось плохо ))) Поэтому сегодня повезла на контрольную точку мужа! как и всех меня сдувал ветер, волосы стояли дыбом, но я сделала это!!!




С удовольствием передаю эстафету *Маринке Вреднуле* (у нее, кстати, сегодня День Рождения! Мариха, я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ!!!)
*Анжелике*, моей Эстонской фее
и *Лере Вержаковой*, моей подружке по покорению ютуба и прочих прелестей всемирной паутины))))
Еще раз СПАСИБО за СУПЕРАКЦИЮ!!!

----------


## Элен

> Эстафету передаю нашей Курочке (Татьяне Жегуновой), Элен из Германии и Елене Алешиной - людям, которые всегда спешат на помощь!


Спасибо! Очень приятно! Скоро появлюсь. :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> 1. *Сашеньке из Свердловской области* - ник  *sa-sha76*
>   [/B][/URL]


СПАСИБО за доверие.с удовольствием  принимаю вызов. единственное что нашу стеллу вот  на днях варвары испортили,но ничего что- нибудь придумаю.я же с ин-ку..

----------


## Vrednulya

> С удовольствием передаю эстафету Маринке Вреднуле


Спасибо, Мигуша моя Мигуша! Побежала намывать буквы с названием моего города))))

----------


## Уралочка

> СКАЗАНО-СДЕЛАНО!!! 
> ЕЛЕНЕ ГИЛЬМУТДИНОВОЙ (УРАЛОЧКЕ)


ПРИНИМАЮ!!!!! Только с дороги. ЖДИТЕ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## annuschka

> Срочно смени аватарку!





> СРОЧНО менять аватарку!


Все! Уговорили уже :Grin:  Поменяла! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

А я вообще предлагаю, всем, кто уже поучаствовал - поменять аватарочки) будет круто, когда весь форум будет обьединен общим фото!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Все! Уговорили уже Поменяла


Аня, КЛАААААС!!!!



> А я вообще предлагаю, всем, кто уже поучаствовал - поменять аватарочки) будет круто, когда весь форум будет обьединен общим фото!!!


Отличная идея!!! Принимайте все проучаствовавшие!

----------


## Lyudochka

> всем, кто уже поучаствовал - поменять аватарочки)


 :Yes4:  ага...меняем....
всем-всем огромный привет и наилучшие пожелания из славного города Переяслав- Хмельницкий!!! Мира, добра, любви,радости,вдохновения,творчества и счастья!!!
[img]http://*********net/6702493.jpg[/img]
вы знаете,наш форум не только окрыляет и дает возможность общения с близкими по духу людьми... наш форум... наш дом он и лечит... и укрепляет отношения... еще 2 дня назад после посещения стоматолога я лежала с опухшим лицом и даже не мечтала о фотосессии... еще вчера у мужа было столько неотложных дел,что и не подходи... а сегодня все иначе... солнце светит...птицы поют...муж с утра носится с фотоаппаратом в поисках удачного ракурса...и я -улыбчивая и счастливая, готовая обнять весь мир и пожелать всем добра и радости! Спасибо форуму! Спасибо Марине Админовне и Спасибо всем! С наступающим праздником!!!!
Эстафету передаю в Черкассы Светлане Мельник, ник Ribka-тамадушка- чудесной девушке,светлой и отзывчивой, талантливой ведущей, с которой мы познакомились и подружились благодаря форуму...
 также-в Николаев Анжелике Кримковой, ник Анжик- очаровательной девушке,профессионалу во всем... и кроме того моей доброй Снегурочке 2015года)))
и моей тезке,подружке...а можно сказать сестричке- Людочке Чернышовой из Ставрополя, ник Ludochka-69.

----------


## Dinna

Вызов приняла, завтра бегу фоткаться)))) :Yahoo:

----------


## tanu_sha

> по окончании этой акции (хотя конца то может и не быть:)))))


Карен, окончание у акции предусмотрено  :Aga: 



> Не останавливать акцию через два месяца, а продолжать эстафету до бесконечности





> На самом деле, сроки акции оговорены, так как фотографии - это только первая часть задуманного для форума подарка. А дальше будет СЮРПРИЗ


Это, так сказать, только первая часть марлизонского балета  :Grin: 




> не все будут прям пересматривать тему с 1ой страницы (отсюда и повторы)


Списки повторяются на каждой странице практически. Мне кажется, что это от эмоций повторения! Хочется передать эстафету самым-самым - самым близким, самым любимым, самым креативным....




> Предлагаю, где нибудь сделать ГЕОГРАФИЧЕСКУЮ ГАЛЕРЕЮ,где желающие могут пролистать сделанные фото


Можно и так. Только мне тут еще нравятся эмоции участников, все эти "Вау!" "Ураааааа!" "я сделала это". А по окончанию, для истории, можно  и географическую галерею запустить. У нас еще есть полтора месяца для идей и креатива  :Yahoo: 



> А я вообще предлагаю, всем, кто уже поучаствовал - поменять аватарочки) будет круто, когда весь форум будет обьединен общим фото!!!


Сууууууупер! И я поменяю с удовольствием!

----------


## annuschka

*Марина Миг*, какая красивая штука у вас в городе :Tender:  Не знаю, как называется.. стелла?! 
Девченка перед ней тоже  :Ok: ! Озорная, драйвовая!!!




> всем, кто уже поучаствовал - поменять аватарочки) будет круто


 :Ok: И возможно повторов будет меньше, т.к. видно уже по аве, участвовал ли чел или нет еще...

----------


## tanu_sha

Участники акции (а так же форумчане, которым уже передали эстафету):
001 tanu_sha, Казахстан - Алматы
002 Марина Админовна Мазайкина, Германия - Потсдам.
003 Юля Весна, Россия - Новосибирск.
004 Анатольевна, Казахстан - Петропавловск
005 Карен Мкртчян, Россия - Москва
006 ВОВАНА, Россия - Минеральные воды
007 Зоя-Мурзилка, Россия - Алдан 
008 Светлана Анисимова, Россия, Псковская область, пгт. Струги Красные.
009 Танюшка Норская, Россия - городской округ Балашиха
010 Леночка Клеюся, Россия - Томск
011 Виктория Косыгина, Россия – Киренск
012 Иринка Славина, Украина – Селидово
013 Львович, Россия - Воркута
014 Алина-Калинчик, Украина – Хмельницкий
015  Гита (bree80), Латвия - Краслава
016 Леночка Птичка, Россия -  Новосибирск 
017 Мариша Дудник, Россия Магнитогорск
018 Аннушка Германия- Франкенталь
019 Елена Чекурина Россия - Зеленогорск
020 Таня Курочка, Россия - Печоры-Псковские
021 Танечка Донскова, Россия -  Бузулук
022 Марина Миг, Россия - Кострома
023 Людочка Михняк , Украина - г. Переяслав-Хмельницкий

- Марина Морозова
- Natali_T,
- Дарья Голева (Очарование),
- Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка), 
- Татьяне Бурдилкиной (Такса),
- Валерия- Макушка,
- Павел Адясов (PAN)
- Алла Евтодьева (aichka)
- Нотя
- Юльчита
- Ларико
- Оксана Сенова
- Юля Приветик
- Вероничка- солнышко, 
- Галина Ганина
- Машенька Ручьёва
- Андрей Папандр
- Юля Джу
- Людочка Пухова . 
- Лена Мартинова, 
- Цильке Светлана Юрьевна (YLKE)
- Бычкова Марина Геннадьевна(Валькирия Маруся)
- Потапчук Светлана Александровна (Светлана Чук)
- Леночка Ширшина 
- Светлана Денисова 
- Наташенька Озорная
- Юля Северяночка,
- Лариса Соколиха 
- Инна Мотрий
- Элен
- Елена Алешина
- Валентина (ZAVCLUB)
- Александра Федоровна
- Наталья Племяшова 
- Людмила Видеман
- Сашенька (sa- sha76)
- Дина (Dinna)
- Наталия (Natir)
- Сушко Татьяна, Джина
- Alenajazz
- Базилевская Яна, Базилевс
- Маринка Вреднуля
- Анжелика,
- Лера Вержакова
- Светлана Мельник (Ribka- тамадушка)
- Анжелика Кримкова (Анжик)
- Людочка Чернышова (Ludochka- 69).




> И возможно повторов будет меньше, т.к. видно уже по аве, участвовал ли чел или нет еще...


А можно устроить топ повторов и выбрать самую самую популярную личность :Taunt: 
Сами подумайте 23 человека уже участвовали, 47 ждем. Эти 47 отправят еще троим форумчанам и в планах у нас еще 140 человек. А акция идет только 10 дней, мы в самом начале  :Yes4:

----------


## Анжик

> ага...меняем....
> всем-всем огромный привет и наилучшие пожелания из славного города Переяслав- Хмельницкий!!! Мира, добра, любви,радости,вдохновения,творчества и счастья!!!
> [img]http://*********net/6702493.jpg[/img]
> вы знаете,наш форум не только окрыляет и дает возможность общения с близкими по духу людьми... наш форум... наш дом он и лечит... и укрепляет отношения... еще 2 дня назад после посещения стоматолога я лежала с опухшим лицом и даже не мечтала о фотосессии... еще вчера у мужа было столько неотложных дел,что и не подходи... а сегодня все иначе... солнце светит...птицы поют...муж с утра носится с фотоаппаратом в поисках удачного ракурса...и я -улыбчивая и счастливая, готовая обнять весь мир и пожелать всем добра и радости! Спасибо форуму! Спасибо Марине Админовне и Спасибо всем! С наступающим праздником!!!!
> Эстафету передаю в Черкассы Светлане Мельник, ник Ribka-тамадушка- чудесной девушке,светлой и отзывчивой, талантливой ведущей, с которой мы познакомились и подружились благодаря форуму...
>  также-в Николаев Анжелике Кримковой, ник Анжик- очаровательной девушке,профессионалу во всем... и кроме того моей доброй Снегурочке 2015года)))
> и моей тезке,подружке...а можно сказать сестричке- Людочке Чернышовой из Ставрополя, ник Ludochka-69.


Какие же мы классные и неугомонные! Тем и живы!!!
Принята эстафета - сделаем!

----------


## Уралочка

*Ну что, а вот и я...... весна,грязь, сыро - бббррррр - но я люблю ИН-КУУУУ!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********su/5513028.jpg[/IMG]

*Вызов: АННОНу Саше, НОННОЧКЕ и Элиночке Моденовой!!!!!!*

----------


## Annon

Принял вызов....
Где теперь искать название города???
Суровая уральская женщина усложняет жизнь....)))))))))))

----------


## Natali_T

[img]http://*********net/6698437.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6696389.jpg[/img]


Хоть и с опозданием, но я все же выкладываю фото :Aga: 
Эстафету передаю Леночке Медведик, Маришке Денисовой и Танюшке Стрельцовой

----------


## Уралочка

> Суровая уральская женщина)))))))))))


ТАК - не истерить - это моя фишка :Grin: !!! Нонна покажет где:Ждём!!!  :Derisive:

----------


## tanu_sha

*Natali_T*, какая классная штука у тебя за спиной! Три раза была на встречах у вас а такой штуковины не видела! Я знаю что у вас будет в этом году нарисовано на визитках  :Taunt:

----------


## Именинка

> Хоть и с опозданием, но я все же выкладываю фото
> Эстафету передаю Леночке Медведик, Маришке Денисовой и Танюшке Стрельцовой


 Наконец-то дождалась!!!! А то уж думала, что забыли про меня все! Вот теперь бы успеть фото сделать!Буду стараться!!!

----------


## Natali_T

> Natali_T, какая классная штука у тебя за спиной! Три раза была на встречах у вас а такой штуковины не видела! Я знаю что у вас будет в этом году нарисовано на визитках


Это стелла при въезде в город. Ты и тут не забываешь о Тое :Tender:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Искала наилучшую точку для фото, чтобы сохранить колорит древнего русского городка - и сегодня после работы - нашла!!!


А я так ничего и не нашла! Наш древний городок только такими табличками по окраинам размечен! Зато эта находится в нескольких метрах от моего дома!
[img]http://*********net/6737284.jpg[/img]
А эстафету я передаю в Белорусь - талантливейшей и сладкоголосой ведущей *Людмиле Деменюк - dy_mila*
Не менее талантливой, позитивной и креативной ведущей из сибирского Канска *Ольге Шакуре - Жихарка*
И одной из трёх известных десногорских ведущих - *Ирине Щетининой - ирена74*

----------


## KAlinchik

За последние три дня-моя самая любимая тема))) я в ней поселилась прямо-как только захожу на форум, сразу домой!!!сюда!!! На мой дом!!))
Не забывайте информировать лично тех, кому передаете эстафету.  :Yes4:

----------


## tanu_sha

*Natali_T*, неееет, я пока думаю о Тюмени... но было бы как то неправильно прилеплять вашу стеллу к мандатам Тюмени :Derisive:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> Эстафету передаю в Черкассы Светлане Мельник, ник Ribka-тамадушка- чудесной девушке,светлой и отзывчивой, талантливой ведущей, с которой мы познакомились и подружились благодаря форуму...


Конечно, я принимаю!  Уже думаю, как спланировать ближайшие выходные и сделать фото!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> и Лере Вержаковой, моей подружке по покорению ютуба и прочих прелестей всемирной паутины))))
> Еще раз СПАСИБО за СУПЕРАКЦИЮ!!!


Марина, спасиб! Вызов приняла  :Yes4: 



Нам надо типа такой карты как в одном ресторане в Калифорнии,  в котором посетители отмечают булавкой, откуда они прибыли.

----------


## Жихарка

> позитивной и креативной ведущей из сибирского Канска Ольге Шакуре - Жихарка


Галя, спасибо , эстафету приняла... Озадачила :Taunt:

----------


## YLKE

Всем доброго дня!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/6701524.jpg[/IMG]

*Эстафету передаю * 
*Юлии Цыганеску -  Юля34
Ирине Игнатовой - Окрыленная
Елене Гурьяновой - gurik*

----------


## gurik

О, Света!!!! Эстафету приняла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Скоро передам дальше!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

*YLKE*, Любимка моя,  СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Смогу выехать на лоно только в воскресенье!!!!Ждите Окрыленную и ее пункт))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> А то уж думала, что забыли про меня все!


Так а зачем в шапке невидимке постоянно ходишь?  :Taunt: 




> Нам надо типа такой карты как в одном ресторане в Калифорнии


На карте уже 5 лет вписывают в историю свои города на фестивале Праздничная Сибириада, да да! :Yes4: 

Участники акции (а так же форумчане, которым уже передали эстафету):
001 tanu_sha, Казахстан - Алматы
002 Марина Админовна Мазайкина, Германия - Потсдам.
003 Юля Весна, Россия - Новосибирск.
004 Анатольевна, Казахстан - Петропавловск
005 Карен Мкртчян, Россия - Москва
006 ВОВАНА, Россия - Минеральные воды
007 Зоя-Мурзилка, Россия - Алдан 
008 Светлана Анисимова, Россия, Псковская область, пгт. Струги Красные.
009 Танюшка Норская, Россия - городской округ Балашиха
010 Леночка Клеюся, Россия - Томск
011 Виктория Косыгина, Россия – Киренск
012 Иринка Славина, Украина – Селидово
013 Львович, Россия - Воркута
014 Алина-Калинчик, Украина – Хмельницкий
015  Гита (bree80), Латвия - Краслава
016 Леночка Птичка, Россия -  Новосибирск 
017 Мариша Дудник, Россия Магнитогорск
018 Аннушка Германия- Франкенталь
019 Елена Чекурина Россия - Зеленогорск
020 Таня Курочка, Россия - Печоры-Псковские
021 Танечка Донскова, Россия -  Бузулук
022 Марина Миг, Россия - Кострома
023 Людочка Михняк , Украина - г. Переяслав-Хмельницкий
024 Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка), Россия - Сатка
025 Natali_T,Казахстан – Петропавловск
026 Галина Ганина, Россия – Суздаль
027 Цильке Светлана Юрьевна (YLKE), Россия – Ухта

1.	- Марина Морозова
2.	- Дарья Голева (Очарование),
3.	- Татьяне Бурдилкиной (Такса),
4.	- Валерия- Макушка,
5.	- Павел Адясов (PAN)
6.	- Алла Евтодьева (aichka)
7.	- Нотя
8.	- Юльчита
9.	- Ларико
10.	- Оксана Сенова
11.	- Юля Приветик
12.	- Вероничка- солнышко, 
13.	- Машенька Ручьёва
14.	- Андрей Папандр
15.	- Юля Джу
16.	- Людочка Пухова . 
17.	- Лена Мартинова, 
18.	- Бычкова Марина Геннадьевна(Валькирия Маруся)
19.	- Потапчук Светлана Александровна (Светлана Чук)
20.	- Леночка Ширшина 
21.	- Светлана Денисова 
22.	- Наташенька Озорная
23.	- Юля Северяночка,
24.	- Лариса Соколиха 
25.	- Инна Мотрий
26.	- Элен
27.	- Елена Алешина
28.	- Валентина (ZAVCLUB)
29.	- Александра Федоровна
30.	- Наталья Племяшова 
31.	- Людмила Видеман
32.	- Сашенька (sa- sha76)
33.	- Дина (Dinna)
34.	- Наталия (Natir)
35.	- Сушко Татьяна, Джина
36.	- Alenajazz
37.	- Базилевская Яна, Базилевс
38.	- Маринка Вреднуля
39.	- Анжелика,
40.	- Лера Вержакова
41.	- Светлана Мельник (Ribka- тамадушка)
42.	- Анжелика Кримкова (Анжик)
43.	- Людочка Чернышова (Ludochka- 69).
44.	АННОН Саша
45.	 НОННОЧКА
46.	Элиночка Моденова
47.	Леночка Медведик,
48.	 Маришка Денисова
49.	 Танюшка Стрельцова
50.	Людмила Деменюк (dy_mila)
51.	Ольга Шакура (Жихарка)
52.	Ирина Щетинина (ирена74)
53.	Юлия Цыганеску (Юля34)
54.	Ирина Игнатова (Окрыленная)
55.	Елена Гурьянова (gurik)

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Добрый день! Приветствую всех из украинского города – Черкассы. Ну вот я уже сделала фото! Хорошая задумка! Проезжая мимо нашего концертного дворца, очень тоже захотелось сфотографироваться. Название у него « Дворец культуры «Дружба народов». Ведь на IN-KU – у нас настоящая ДРУЖБА НАРОДОВ!  У каждого из нас - маленькое «хрустальное сердце».   В  жизни мы  часто разбиваем хрустальные вазы , рюмки и потом сожалеем об этом.  Но сейчас мы так часто своими «колкими» словами разбиваем чужие «хрустальные сердца».  И эта обида и боль – остается на долго. Давайте будем  мудрыми и добрыми. 

Я хочу в солнечные весенние дни пожелать Всем жителям ДОМА  IN-KU – благополучия, уверенности в своих силах, реализации всех планов, благодарных клиентов, конечно – здоровья, любви и просто счастья! Всех люблю! Всех обнимаю! 

[img]http://*********net/6688043m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6732074m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6735146m.jpg[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Приветствую всех из украинского города – Черкассы.


Светлана, и кто же следующие три участника акции? :Grin:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Эстафету передаю 
Маргарите Феоктистовой Украина, Николаев ( Не подарочек)
Ирине  Федоренко Украина, Александрия (Иринка-Картинка)
Ларисе Юриной Украина, Одесса ( Лорик Юрина)

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

СПАСИБО за честь))))            :Tender:  
.Завтра Пасха, постараюсь сфотографироваться в ближайший день!!!! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Dinna

Привет всем! ))))
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6716746.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6749517.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Передаю эстафету *всем Катюшам* форума...

----------


## tanu_sha

*Dinna*, только трем, и приглашения нужно прислать в личку. А то как же Катюши узнают что именно их пригласили :Yes4:

----------


## Dinna

> Dinna, только трем, и приглашения нужно прислать в личку. А то как же Катюши узнают что именно их пригласили


Ок, прошу прощения! *Катюше Кольцовой, Марине Поткиной и Марине Мальвине.*

----------


## sokolixa

А вот, собственно, и я.))) 
Итак: Южный Урал, Челябинская область, районный центр - село Чесма - бывшая казачья станица, основанная в 1843 году.
Свое название Чесма получила в честь героической победы русского флота в Чесменском сражении в ходе Русско-Турецкой войны в 1770 году. 
[img]http://*********net/6722888.jpg[/img]

Эту стеллу в своё время строил мой дядя. Его больше нет, а она стоит...

[img]http://*********net/6694216.jpg[/img] 

А этот столбик не простой - это геодезический знак. Он символизирует место прохождения линии меридиана через село.
И меридиан этот особый - граница между собственно Уралом и Западно-Сибирской низменностью. 
Так что, одной ногой я стою на Урале, а другой -  в Сибири.)))))

[img]http://*********net/6695221.jpg[/img]

Эстафету я передаю товарищам Крупской и Ленину Мишкиным))) (Светлане и Михаилу Островских). Можно вместе??? 
Своей названной сестре - Ларисе Холяве))), и самому лучшему Гуслику нашего форума))). 
Саша, я очень хочу, чтобы у тебя всё получилось!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Эстафету я передаю товарищам Крупской и Ленину Мишкиным))) (Светлане и Михаилу Островских). Можно вместе???


Можно, как ячейке советского общества  :Grin:  Может быть они уже пробудят спящее патриотическое сознание товарища Марьи и товарища Ларико  :Taunt: И устроят коммунистическую фотосессию :Grin:

----------


## sokolixa

> И устроят коммунистическую фотосессию


 :Aga:  На то и рассчитано!)))))))))))

----------


## приветик1999

> Передаю эстафету *Юле Приветик!!!!!*


*Ленуся*-дорогуся моя, спасибо за доверие) *Танюшка* - спасибо за идею!!!!!!!
Друзья, Восточный Казахстан, город Усть-Каменогорск всем шлёт привет и приветик)))
[img]http://*********net/6703431.jpg[/img]
*Эстафету принимаю, своё фото оправляю,
Я люблю ин-ку - наш дом –
Всем, друзья, комфортно в нем,
Креативно, интересно, смеху, юмору есть место,
Ин-ку-дом наш процветай,
Все таланты собирай!*

*С огромным удовольствием передаю эстафету Наташеньке-Мегатой, Виктории и Степану -Вика и Ко и Танюшке Колесниковой -Колесо!*

----------


## Мальвина13

> Катюше Кольцовой, Марине Поткиной и Марине Мальвине.


 Динуська,спасибо!!!! Приняла эстафету,фото будет !

----------


## Natir

> Есть!!!эстафету принимает самая крайняя северо-западная точка России!!!


А теперь эстафету принял Владивосток. :Vishenka 04:  Как  говорил дорогой Ильич, Владивосток далеко, но ведь это город - то нашенский! И спасибо форуму ИН-КУ, который стирает все расстояния!!! :Ok: 
Если успею, будет и фото. :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

А  все жду эстафетной палочки.

----------


## aichka

Люди добрые! Извините, что с небольшим запозданием! 
*ИН-КУ - на самом деле- наш любимый общий дом!*

[img]http://*********net/6746485.jpg[/img]

*Передаю эстафету Ирине Бариновой ( Vitolda), 
Марине Ми и Ларисе Некрасовой ( Valenta)!*

----------


## Vitolda

*Принимаю!!! Потому что тоже ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ люблю этот дом и его жителей!!!
СПАСИБО за тепло, уют и комфорт!!!*

----------


## Valenta

Ой, как приятно, ответственно и ИНТЕРЕСНО!!!! Алла Анатольевна, *СПАСИБО* за доверие! С радостью принимаю, но предупреждаю сразу, что могу задержаться на денёчек, буквально. :Blush2:  :Oj:

----------


## Annon

Суровая уральская женсчина таки своего добилась!!!
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/de5e4cb1093b9972665c14691f08dc685d5077211495551.jpg[/IMG]
Вызов (по совету той же железной леди) бросаю Масяне, Сексу и Толянычу!!!
ОТТАКОТ!!!)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Суровая уральская женсчина таки своего добилась!!!
> Вызов (по совету той же железной леди) бросаю Масяне, Сексу и Толянычу!!!
> ОТТАКОТ!!!)))



УРА!!!! Саша - ты молодец!!!! Ты СДЕЛАЛ ЭТО!!!!! *Масянечка, Секс, Толяныч - ЖДЁМ!!!!*

----------


## Джина

Всем привет из украинского города Запорожье!!! В этот светлый праздник Пасхи желаю всем счастья, мира, добра, солнца и радости!!!

[img]http://*********net/6713583.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6723823.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету
*Наталье Красниковой Онга
Елене Остриковой Гумочке
Елене Аблаевой Еленка 1976*

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот и я тоже доехала до заветного места. Наш город находится в Нижегородской области, на известной многим Горьковской ГЭС. Собственно именно во время строительства этой ГЭС и возник наш небольшой городок. Позже в городе был построен Заволжский моторный завод, поставлявший моторы на все автомобили "Волги". Сейчас, к сожалению, завод в упадке...
Наверху, над названием города как раз видно логотип ГЭС. Вывеска после зимы еще не обновлена, и буковка "о" упала. но, думаю, к лету все будет подкрашено и подправлено.
Сегодня светлое Христово воскресение, всех с праздником, погода замечательная, а какой она еще может быть в этот праздник?! Поэтому глаза зажмурены от яркого весеннего солнца.
[/URL] 

Вызов бросаю *Геночке (moros), Иришке (Окрыленная) и Танюшке (Татьяна55)*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Танюшке (Татьяна55)


Очень рада Лена твоему приглашению,неожиданно и приятно. :Yahoo:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Очень рада Лена твоему приглашению,неожиданно и приятно.


Таня, вот видишь пришел вызов  :Tender:  Говорю же люди у нас добрые и отзывчивые  :Aga: 




> А все жду эстафетной палочки.


И Света дождалась  :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Танечки, все понято! Приглашаю тогда вместо Ириски - Олю* shoymama*

----------


## Окрыленная

Спасибо солнечному дню 12 апреля, что дал мне возможность вырваться на лоно природы и сфоткаться...
Я горжусь, что родилась в Гиганте, Сальского района, Ростовской области... ЮГ России!!!!!! у нас + 23
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/000f699be52733d819f01fa25c740a225f99c0211501755.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/52ea4666a9c2ca76f720e0a851506ddd5f99c0211501899.jpg[/IMG]
* Эстафету передаю людям, которые сыграли в моей жизни огромную роль, они разные, но очень мною любимые*
*1. Наталья Овсянникова - Мегатоша( С ДНЕМ рождения!!!!)))
2. Гера Бочкарев - Герман Бочкарев
3. Оксана Кошелева - ( оригинал)*

----------


## tanu_sha

> Наталья Овсянникова - Мегатоша( С ДНЕМ рождения!!!!)))


Ирин, Наташа уже была 



> 57.	Наташенька-Мегатой

----------


## оригинал

Ириша,приятно ОЧЕНЬ!!!Эстафету с огромной радостью,принимаю!

----------


## Окрыленная

*tanu_sha*, Ну вот!! Просто фотку я ее не видела((((((
ну тогда...
Наталья Мелешникова - Долька лимона)))

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

В этот светлый день Пасхи поздравляю всех форумчат. Желаю мира, а также творческих успехов моим коллега!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
Г, НИКОЛАЕВ*

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/ea4183af8d8945c860aa261909e508358d6507211504188.jpg[/IMG]

*эстафету передаю-* 
Ольга    Шоумама -Брянск
Оксана Бондарь - Харьков
Руслана  Дроженец- Сумы

----------


## sokolixa

> Ольга Шоумама -Брянск


Риточка, Олю уже чуть раньше пригласили:



> Приглашаю тогда вместо Ириски - Олю shoymama


Давай кого-нибудь ещё!)))

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Спасибо, Ире Окрылённой за доверие и тёплые слова в мой адрес

----------


## Долька лимона

> ну тогда...
> Наталья Мелешникова - Долька лимона)))


Сделаем!!!! Спасибо за приглашение!!!  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Масяня

> Вызов (по совету той же железной леди) бросаю Масяне, Сексу и Толянычу!!!
> ОТТАКОТ!!!)))


Секс сказал - ХА, это ж не тайский Новый год, КОГДА ВСЕХ ВОДОЙ ОБЛИВАЮТ! Поэтому вызов принят




> Суровая уральская женсчина таки своего добилась!!!


Ленуська - молодец!

----------


## sokolixa

> Суровая уральская женсчина таки своего добилась!!!


А где Нонна????

----------


## gurik

Город Десногорск!!!!! Смоленская область!!!! У нас еще как минимум 2 форумчанки живет!!!!! вот надо было нам Вместе , втроем.... но табличек в городе много!!!! Всех с Праздником!!!! Добра и Мира!!!!!


[img]http://*********net/6713366.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6747158.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6736919.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6726678.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6718486.jpg[/img] 
И Счастливого пути на Нашем творческом ПУТИ!!!! [img]http://*********net/6694934.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Светлане Хохлачевой (Светлая Лань, Марине Тимофеевой(Пушгоры), Губанова Наталья(Москва))

Супер идея!!! Спасибо!!!! ИН-КУ!!!!!!!!!!!!! с Юбилейным годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moros

> Вызов бросаю Геночке (moros)


УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  И я в теме! Леночка спасибооооооо! С первых дней слежу за ходом событий в этой теме, так хотелось поучаствовать :Blush2:  каждый вечер заходил с надеждой :Yes4:  и сегодня прям вот подарочек к празднику... Танечке спасибо за организацию этой эстафеты :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  И конечно же, пользуясь случаем - поздравляю всех с праздником Пасхи!!!!! Всех вам благ и храни вас Господь!!!!!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Неожиданно и очень приятно))))))) Спасибо. Эстафету приняла.  :Yes4:

----------


## Еленка1976

> Елене Аблаевой Еленка 1976


*Танечка,* спасибо большое.Эстафету приняла!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет всем с Одещины!



Эстафету передаю
*Ирине skomorox
Наташе Наташкин
Анюте himmelinka* :Victory:

----------

JaneVl (06.03.2016)

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташе Наташкин


эстафету приняла  :Ok:  ,только за три дня не управлюсь, завтра уезжаю на курсы на 3 дня.

----------


## Гумочка

> Елене Остриковой Гумочке


Спасибо, Танюша! Постараюсь успеть!

----------


## КАРЕН

По моему,следующая тема должна быть-УГАДАЙ МОЙ ГОРОД:))))))))))))))Сколько новых городов для себя открываю-СУПЕР!Следим дальше :Grin:

----------


## Donskova-t

> 13. - Машенька Ручьёва
> 14. - Андрей Папандр


Танюш, между ними раньше я была. Татьяна Донскова. Куда я девалась? :Smile3: 
исправь пожалуйста

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танечке спасибо за организацию этой эстафеты


Гена, ты постоянный участник всех мною устраиваемых мероприятий!  Рада тебя видеть  :Tender:  :Aga: !!!



> только за три дня не управлюсь


Ну главное результат - фотография в теме, а денек-другой мы ежели что подождем  :Yes4: 



> Сообщение от tanu_sha  
> 13. - Машенька Ручьёва
> 14. - Андрей Папандр
> Танюш, между ними раньше я была. Татьяна Донскова. Куда я девалась?
> исправь пожалуйста


Так они пока в должниках, себя надо искать в списках участников акции, а ниже списки кому передана эстафета :Grin:  , фотографии еще не выставил, вызов еще не передал :Yes4: 



> 021 Танечка Донскова, Россия - Бузулук

----------


## Славина

> они пока в должниках,





> 13. - Машенька Ручьёва


*Машенька* скорее всего не сможет принять участие в акции, тогда я передаю эстафету *Николаю Бугакову* и *Наталье Стадник*, а вместе они  дуэт "НИКА ПЛЮС".

----------


## Медведик

ой...ка неожиданно)))) принимаю!!!))) фото скоро будет, Натусь)  :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А вот и первая ласточка из города мегаполиса ОМСКа.Нас здесь в домике ИН-КУ живёт много и мы все великолепно знаем друг друга.Живу 7 км за городом,на левом берегу могучего Иртыша ,поэтому решила сделать фото рядом с домом
[img]http://*********net/6719585m.jpg[/img]
Буквально через год у нас 300 летний юбилей
[img]http://*********net/6749283m.jpg[/img]
И я как все Омичи безумно люблю свой город
[img]http://*********net/6739043m.jpg[/img]

Спасибо Марине Зайкиной за самый шикарный домик для единомышленников! Леночке Алёшиной за приглашение,а Татьяне(из соседней столицы Казахстана) 001 tanu_sha, Казахстан - Алматы,за эту дивную Акцию!!!
Так как уже почти второй год частичка моего сердечка отдано ещё одному замечательному местечку на Черноморском побережье,поэтому позволила себе сделать фото с будущего места жительства(это моя старость)
[img]http://*********net/6741093m.jpg[/img]
С удовольствием передаю приглашение-эстафету землячке *Рише-Рише* жизнерадостной  Ирине(с редкой фамилией)Ивановой, 
Танечке (почти землячке) из Германии *ATLANTIS*
 и  будущей землячке- *Солнечной Анюте* из Темрюка.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

ЩаЗ обзавидусь! )))))))))))))))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я передаю эстафету Николаю Бугакову и Наталье Стадник, а вместе они  дуэт "НИКА ПЛЮС".


Эстафету принимаем! :Smile3:

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Танечке (почти землячке) из Германии ATLANTIS


 Танюшка , большое спасибо ... эстафету принимаю

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

:Blink:  ой, не заметила. 
праздники, расслабилась)))

даю другого* -Вика Емельянова г. Николаев*

----------


## Vitolda

*В прошлом году моей любимой Пензе 350 лет исполнилось. Весь год можно было каждые полшага останавливаться, фотографироваться - и обязательно имя юбилярши в кадр попало бы! Но и сейчас,  кроме красивейших въезда в город, гостиницы Пенза, памятника первопоселенцу, крепостного вала можно не одно местечко с названием нашего города найти и запечатлеть! Что я и сделала сегодня! А заодно и проверила своих земляков на готовность помощь оказать. В каждом месте довольно быстро находился человек, готовый помочь фотосессию устроить! Ветреная погода заставляла меня сильно сомневаться, что показывать свое изображение будет возможно... Но оказывается, что самой капризной натурой была картинка, про мой любимый дом - Ин-ку!!! На большинстве фотографий она оказалась почти белым листком... Так что выбирать пришлось те фотографии, где моя напарница по съемке ярче и отчетливее получилась! А юбилейные столбики - хоть и на одной улице расположены, но в разных местах!*

*Спасибо за то, что он есть - наш любимый и родной дом - Ин-ку!!! Каждый день радуюсь, что когда-то зашла в гостеприимно открытую дверь и осталась жить под этой теплой крышей!*

[img]http://*********net/6723496.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6736810.jpg[/img]

*Эстафету передаю Оле Сивухиной (olga kh), Марии Толкачевой (Марийка-Умница), Валентине Литовченко (Валя Муза)*

----------


## Валя Муза

Эстафетную палочку приняла и крепко зажала в ладони!  :Yahoo: Спасибо, Ирочка, за доверие! Одно плохо - на улице уже потемнело фотки делать :Taunt:  У меня, ведь, посёлок, и для подобных фото не надо ехать далеко! :Derisive:  А вот завтра - в любую погоду! (Дождь передали по прогнозу :Taunt: )

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> и Лере Вержаковой, моей подружке по покорению ютуба и прочих прелестей всемирной паутины))))






Астрахань - это небольшой, но очень самобытный  городок в Нижнем Поволжье. 
Астрахань - это Волга, невероятной красоты лотосы, лебеди в дельте, белокаменный старинный Кремль.
Астрахань - это много воды: ерики, каналы, затоны, рукава, ильмени. "Венеция нижнего Поволжья"
Астрахань - город простых, добрых и отзывчивых людей. Астрахань очень многонациональна. 
Астрахань - это 200 солнечных дней в году, +30 летом для нас - это прохладно, а +53 в тени - самое то!  :Ok:  
Астраханцы очень закалены, мы - жароустойчивые. Когда-то это был ссыльный город, поэтому астраханцы - сильные духом люди, не все способны жить  и наслаждаться жизнью в столь непростых климатических условиях. 
Астрахань - это классная рыбалка, самые сладкие и большие полосатые арбузы в августе!
В Астрахани самый любимый праздник - "День рыбака". Самая любимая еда - жарёха из рыбы и вяленая вобла с редиской. Если ты и не рыбак, значит ты жена рыбака, либо у тебя брат рыбак или сосед рыбак. Короче, все так или иначе - рыбаки  :Aga: 
*Астрахань - это город контрастов.*  
Загляните в мою коллекцию фото, вы в этом убедитесь и получите море позитива. 

На 53 секунде звучит  мой голос, дополнение к фото, тоже про Астрахань, куда ж без неё... родимой!  



Мой привет летит в разные уголки форума.

В разделе музруков Алёне (гунька) (Подмосковье, Фряново)
В разделе хореографов Елене Мухе (ленсанна)  (Крым, Бахчисарай)
В разделе детских праздников Танюше Алексеевне (Волгоград)

----------


## moros

Приветствую всех жителей нашего домика!!! Вот и я!
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/21cadbb4a973c55c83d353c49a21480db24ccc211607284.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/b07760f4e3a79315b4d25f7126818c12b24ccc211607775.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/ad97bcfb9b9ccf31822205423ad499f7b24ccc211607777.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/a68283dfafa13f4312b29eebcbea4957b24ccc211607779.jpg[/IMG]

И с большим удовольствием передаю эстафетную палочку (картинку):
Зое из Евпатории - Крымчанка
Маше из Германии - manja
Марине, нашей волшебнице фотошопа -mariSh_a

----------


## MarinaMi

> *Передаю эстафету Ирине Бариновой ( Vitolda), 
> Марине Ми и Ларисе Некрасовой ( Valenta)!*


_Минск сегодня категорически не хотел фотографироваться. От дождя и ужасного ветра пришлось прятаться под крышу. Если завтра погода позволит, и фото будут лучше, попрошу модераторов поменять._

[img]http://*********net/6689741.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6686667.jpg[/img]

_Передаю эстафету Волшебнице Лене Матвиенко (matvi-elena), Светочке Таюкиной (SNAR) и моей землячке-белорусочке Ирише Парахневич (Парина). 
Удачи и долгих лет тёплому дому Ин-ку!_

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Луганск и Ярославль эстафету приняли и воплотили в жизнь!* 

Спасибо Ире Славиной за то, что передала нам эстафету. Сказано - сделано!  :Grin: 
Мы, конечно же, любим наш родной и очень красивый город Луганск!




Волею судьбы мы оказались в Ярославле. Спасибо этому древнему, красивому и уютному городу за то, что приютил. Спасибо нашим коллегам, благодаря которым мы смогли сюда приехать, жить и работать. Спасибо всем форумчанам, которые разделяют наше мировоззрение и в трудную минуту нас поддержали! На наших фото знаменитое место на набережной, возле которого жители и гости города признаются в любви Ярославлю. Ярославль - мы тебя тоже любим! Наш дом - Луганск, наш дом Ярославль, наш дом - Ин-ку!

[img]http://*********net/6685644.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6746063.jpg[/img]

В свою очередь, с радостью передаем эстафету Наталье Серовой, Анне Любимцевой и Любови Коробовой! Отсчет пошел! :Derisive:

----------


## Гумочка

Принимайте немного сельской эстафеты... Село Правокумское, самый восток Ставропольского края, 260 км от краевого центра... степь, которую разрезает речушка Кума. Моё село расположилось на её правом бережку - отсюда и наше незамысловатое название (а ещё у нас в районе есть Левокумское, Новокумский посёлок, посёлок Теркум и т.д.) Жаль, конечно, что у нас нет красивых стелл, памятных камней и прочей красивой атрибутики для красочных фото... но... чем богаты, тем и рады.


[img]http://*********net/6713301.jpg[/img]


Эстафету передаю моим землячкам-молдованочкам...
Марине Смирновой (Varvara) (Кишинёв)
Наталье Постолатий (Наталья Молдова) (Кишинёв)
... и землячке
Ольчик Умница (Минеральные Воды, Ставрополье)

----------


## Mazaykina

> За последние три дня-моя самая любимая тема))) я в ней поселилась прямо-как только захожу на форум, сразу домой!!!сюда!!! На мой дом!!))


Алинка, сняла с языка!!! Тоже самое. Захожу по нескольку раз в день и так тепло становится на душе!

----------


## Жихарка

У нас сегодня холодно и ветер... Привет из Сибири!
[IMG] [/IMG]  
 а здесь голубь удачно пролетел)))
[IMG][/IMG] 

Передаю эстафету 
Светлане Дорогиной
Януське- Яне Губановой
и margo57

----------


## Масяня

Секс,  он же Александр, он же  видеограф многих международных встреч  и семинаров форума ин-ку

 вызов принял.


[img]http://*********net/6691611.jpg[/img]

ВЫЗОВ ДЕЛАЕТ:






> ЩаЗ обзавидусь! )))))))))))))))


*Солисту - Сергею, давненько  на просторах ин-ку не встречался

*

*и Виталий Доля -*

----------


## tanu_sha

> Оксана Радуга


Привет из Радужного для Радуги :Tender:  это так мило! Дождалась и Оксана  :Aga: . Масянечка а твои фотографии где?

----------


## Масяня

Наш город Радужный, действительно славится яркими красками и изобилием радуг. Здесь живут удивительные люди, которые приехали на Север за романтикой и за запахом тайги. Я - одна из них. В этом году нашему городу 30 лет, ровно столько же и я здесь живу. Здесь рождены мои дети, здесь я на просторах интернета нашла тебя, мой дом ИН- КУ.

[img]http://*********net/6739742.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6692639.jpg[/img]


а мимо этой машины мы не смогли проехать мимо!!!! Это так значимо!!! Мы доставим   радость  в любое место ЗЕМЛИ!
[img]http://*********net/6736670.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/6724383.jpg[/img]


*Делаю вызов Аленушке - Буле, Татусе - Наташе, моим самым любимым украиночкам!!! Надеюсь, что они смогут сделать фото! и Бонате - Танюшке*





> Масянечка а твои фотографии где?


все в теме -действуем по системе

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Приняла!!!!! Йохуууу!!!!!!  Радужный Секс - это по нашему! )))))))))))) Сашка спасибооооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Дорогина Светлана

> Передаю эстафету 
> Светлане Дорогиной


Оленька, спасипки!!!! Принимаю!!!! Завтра же сфоткаюсь!!!! 
Йёху!!!

----------


## Именинка

Не так давно живу в этом городе. Благодаря акции Ин Ку поинтересовалась его историей. И обнаружила интересную легенду.
Рудного еще не было на карте, а о нем складывали легенды.
*Кочевник Сарбай нашел удивительный клад, но такой он тяжелый, что одному его не поднять. И решил он поделиться богатством с народом, но узнал об этом злой бай. Полилась кровь, слезы, погибали невинные люди. А когда приблизились слуги бая к Сарбаю, тот не дался им в руки. Ударил он плетью по земле, расступилась она. И ушел в глубину Сарбай вместе с богатством. И образовалось, на этом месте озеро… эту легенду старики-казахи передавали, из поколения в поколение, и не подозревали, что земля в наших местах удивительно богата.
*
В нашем городе компас не работает! Во всяком случае,у меня дома. Хотела по феншую определить зоны любви, богатства, здоровья...и т.д. Но не смогла!!! Вот такой он город Рудный!


*Передаю эстафету неподражаемой Элле Батырской, драгоценной Татьяне Голд, всегда выручающей Танюшке Пеструшке!!!* 
Девочки, дерзайте!!! Не подведите!!!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Хотела по феншую определить зоны любви, богатства, здоровья...и т.д. Но не смогла!!! Вот такой он город Рудный!


_фэн-шуй — это наука об обустройстве царства мертвых. В древнем Китае по фэн-шую украшали могилы и провожали в последний путь._
Любовь, богатство, здоровье? Ну-ну...)))

----------


## BONATA

> Делаю вызов Аленушке - Буле, Татусе - Наташе, моим самым любимым украиночкам!!! Надеюсь, что они смогут сделать фото! и Бонате - Танюшке


Света, ЭСТАФЕТУ приняла.БЛАГОДАРЮ! 
Ждите фото - Рига присоединяется.

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет) Эстафету от Наташи Тиханюк переняла... ловите очередную фоточку из нашего любимого Новосибирска :) Передаю трём мужчинам:
1. Лёше Инопланетянину
2. Диме Дональду
3. Петру Пигмалиону....кто с ним в соцсетях пересекается??? Кликните))))  :Aga:  :Derisive: 

[img]http://*********net/6701885.jpg[/img]

----------


## Валя Муза

*Ответить односложно  на вопрос, чем для меня является наш форум, трудно. Потому, что с ним ассоциируется сразу много слов: дружба, творчество, взаимовыручка, поддержка,  радость общения, профессионализм, идеи,  удовольствие, восторг, гордость, уверенность, симпатии, доверие, уважение, признательность, предвкушение нового, удовольствие, энтузиазм.* 

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6705958.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*Мне бы хотелось пару слов сказать о моём родном посёлке, где я родилась и живу.
Чутово – маленький, но уютный  посёлок городского типа на Полтавщине, который является административным центром Чутовского района. Расположен в живописном месте при впадении реки Чутовка в реку Коломак, в 50 км от г. Полтавы, на границе Полтавской и Харьковской областей. Население – около 6 тысяч человек. Через поселок проходит автотрасса Полтава-Харьков. Первое упоминание о селе Чутово было ещё в 1743 году.  В пос. Чутово в 1925 году  родилась известная актриса театра и кино, народная артистка СССР Клара Лучко.*

*С удовольствием передаю эстафетную палочку коллегам из Украины:

Светлане Дерде  (Киевская обл) – катя 98
Оле Беляевой  (п. Клёсов Ровенской области) - Olga Beliaeva  
Ире Железняк (г. Чернигов) – Ирина Викторовна муза

*

----------


## ruslava

Эстафету принимают Сумы!!!!!!!!!!! Скоро ждите фото!!!!!! Всех с Праздником, нас много, это КРУТО!!!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

*Ой, забыла рассказать прикол с этой фотографией. Муж делал фото, я - позировала. А у нас ведь - посёлок, и все друг друга знают. Уже через 5 минут мужу задали вопрос:"А что это вы там фотографировались?" Ответ моего юмориста был следующим: "Паспорт жена меняет. По новым правилам надо фото на фоне таблички с надписью населённого пункта, где живёшь, для прописки". Выводы напрашиваюся сами: у меня там две прописки - форумская и в Чутово*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Танюша, по техническим причинам  прошу отменить 




> 64.	Ирина skomorox


Эстафету передаю* Мурашко Ивану*.

----------


## manja

> И с большим удовольствием передаю эстафетную палочку (картинку):
> 
> Маше из Германии - manja


эстафету принимаю и очень рада что тоже смогу поучавствовать .. Спасибо Гена ..Про Калугу только слышала а вот побывать не пришлось..Как здорово любоваться форумчанами и названиями городов..Такая красота..Смотришь и думаешь вот бы там побывать..А самое главное это гордость за свой любимый край и место где живешь..Ну а картинка про мой дом ИНКУ дополняет наше содружество..И форум как будто бы снова ожил..Ведь каждый мечтает чтобы и его имя появилось на этих страничках..Обязательно сделаю фото вместе с красавицей весной которая опъяняет нас уже который день ..

----------


## гунька

> Мой привет летит в разные уголки форума.
> 
> В разделе музруков Алёне (гунька)


Лерочка, эстафету приняла. Постараюсь побыстрее....)))))

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Эстафету передаю Мурашко Ивану.


Упс...как неожиданно :Vah: 
Принято! :Yes4:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Lyudochka Людочка Михняк,  (г.Переяслав-Хмельницкий) моя тезка и практически сестричка по духу! Спасибо!!! Эстафету принимаю!


СТАВРОПОЛЬ  основан в 1777г. как одна из крепостей Азово-Моздокской военно-укрепленной линии. В переводе с греческого  означает "город креста". По преданию, при закладке крепости солдатами Владимирского полка был обнаружен каменный крест.
Ставрополь расположен на 45-й параллели, таким образом он равноудален от Северного полюса и от экватора. А ещё у нас постоянно дует ветер....
Наш город под числом рожден,
Где три семерки с единицей впереди.
Как ключ к нему найти, где спрятан он,
Чтоб путь свой «правильно» пройти?

На афише монумент "Ангел Хранитель", в реале который из-за его высоты я никак не могла сфотографировать.....

Сейчас идет «Светлая Пасхальная Седмица». С Праздником, мои дорогие!
 Желаю всем мира в душе, в семье, вокруг!


Эстафету передаю друзьям-коллегам, с которыми первый раз в реале увиделась на Творческом Слете IN-Ku в мае 2010 года (Дом отдыха «Полет», Подмосковье). 
Insuminka  Лернер Инна (Германия, Бавария)
О юрик71 Юрий (Казахстан)
Коше4ка  Доливец Татьяна (Азербайджан. г. Баку)
А Коше4ка в обще к нам в Ставрополь зачастила! Чему я безмерно рада!

----------


## insuminka

> Эстафету передаю друзьям-коллегам, с которыми первый раз в реале увиделась на Творческом Слете IN-Ku в мае 2010 года (Дом отдыха «Полет», Подмосковье). 
> Insuminka Лернер Инна (Германия, Бавария)


Людочка, принимаю эстафету, постараюсь поскорей её продолжить :Tender:

----------


## юрик71

Людочка спасибо за приглашение)))) постараюсь побыстрее принять участие

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> С удовольствием передаю эстафетную палочку коллегам из Украины:
> 
> Ире Железняк (г. Чернигов) – Ирина Викторовна муза


_Эстафету принимает древний город Чернигов!!!_

----------


## ATLANTIS

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6712161.jpg[/img][/IMG]


Привет из Баварии!!!
Передаю эстафету нашим девчонкам из Германии ... нас не много ... хочется , чтобы все поучаствовали 

kroschka20
Lorry
ДильКА

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

ЁЁЁЁЁшкин кот - Андрей с Чебоксар вынудил принять меня в эстафете - я............. НЕ ЗНАЮ когда мне сфоткаться ......... сегодня с утра сделаю....... Ну Андрюха.............. что бы ты долго жил  :Ok: 
по скрипту - - - - а можно мне этот логотип - ну что бы распечатать и с ним быть у стелы?
ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭ........  а кому меня сфотографировать?)))))))

----------


## Ludochka-69

> а можно мне этот логотип - ну что бы распечатать и с ним быть у стелы?


Логотип для печати на первой странице этой темы
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5006001

----------


## Крымчанка

> Приветствую всех жителей нашего домика!!! Вот и я!
> [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/21cadbb4a973c55c83d353c49a21480db24ccc211607284.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/b07760f4e3a79315b4d25f7126818c12b24ccc211607775.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/ad97bcfb9b9ccf31822205423ad499f7b24ccc211607777.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/a68283dfafa13f4312b29eebcbea4957b24ccc211607779.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> И с большим удовольствием передаю эстафетную палочку (картинку):
> Зое из Евпатории - Крымчанка
> Маше из Германии - manja
> Марине, нашей волшебнице фотошопа -mariSh_a


Гена, Крым принимает с удовольствием эстафету (15.04)!!! Надеюсь скоро фото будет!

----------


## tanu_sha

> 3. Петру Пигмалиону....кто с ним в соцсетях пересекается??? Кликните))))


Ленуся, ну так не честно, я так не играю  :Taunt: 




> После того как фотография сделана и размещена на форуме, в этой теме, участник должен назвать имена трех человек, которым сам он бросает вызов, и которые станут следующими участниками акции. Кроме этого следующих участников акции следует уведомить любыми доступными способами (почта, телефон, аська, скайп, агент и пр.) о том, что они стали участниками акции и желательно сбросить ссылку на «вызов».


Сама понимаешь, нужно тебе самой нашего Пигмалиона найти и пригласить  :Grin: . Да да  :Aga:

----------


## Светлая Лань

*Дорогие мои, акция просто супер!!! Леночка Гурьянова! Эстафету приняла!!!!  С фотками пока не получилось, но делаю все чтобы исправить положение! А пока чтобы дать возможность уже готовить фотографии передаю эстафету ЕленеНик (Елена Ужва), Людочке Илларионовой, Лене Позитиффке! Даешь эстафету!!!*

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6741650.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Эстафета - Свете Форельке в Казахстан, Дюймовочке в Одессу. И ещё Томаре - в Сызрань!))) :Smile3:  Всех люблю!!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Эстафета - Свете Форельке в Казахстан, Руславе - г. Сумы Украина и Дюймовочке в Одессу. И ещё Томаре - в Сызрань!))) Всех люблю!!!!


Оперативно ты! Молодец, Танюшка. Вчера приняла вызов - сегодня фотография готова :Ok:  
Танюша ты назвала четверых, но и Руслава уже приняла вызов :Aga: 



> 59.	Руслана Дроженец (ruslava)


Поэтому так оставим
Света Форелька в Казахстан, Дюймовочка в Одессе. И ещё Томара - в Сызране. Хорошо?

Дорогие участники Акции, прошу вас когда называете следующих участников посмотреть  - а не участвовал ли уже этот человек, а может у него уже есть приглашение :Yes4: . Списки выкладываются на каждой странице практически, Ну или всегда можно вернуться на первую. И еще есть одна огромная просьба - называя участников указывайте пожалуйста их ники на форуме.

----------


## Медведик

> Сама понимаешь, нужно тебе самой нашего Пигмалиона найти


Ищууууу Танюша))) Он спрятался(((( 
А вот Лёша с Димой уже фотаются ;)

Тогда если Петя не найдётся - передаю привет и эстафету Люде Оптимистке!!!  :Blush2:  :Victory:

----------


## tanu_sha

> эстафету Веронике Солнышку !!!


и тут невезука. Вероника уже получила вызов :Aga:

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Танюша - сказочная Именинка))) Спасибо!!!  :Smile3:  КРАСНОЯРСК эстафету принял!!!!!))))) :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Логотип для печати на первой странице этой темы


Андрей скинул:
[img]http://*********org/7106247.jpg[/img]

----------


## Lorry

> Привет из Баварии!!!
> Передаю эстафету нашим девчонкам из Германии ... нас не много ... хочется , чтобы все поучаствовали
> 
> kroschka20
> Lorry
> ДильКА


Танюха, эстафету приняла !!! :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Дорогина Светлана

Горячий привет из столицы Южного Урала г.Челябинск. На гербах и флагах Челябинска изображён верблюд. Нас часто спрашивают: "Почему?"
В «Полном собрании законов Российской империи» за 1830 год этому дано следующее объяснение: «Навьюченный верблюд в знак того, что оных в сей город довольно с товарами приводят» . Таким образом, верблюд символизировал торговлю, которой в то время в основном жил город. 


С удовольствием передаю эстафету на север в г.Надым  моей подружке и землячке (по рождению) Рыжковой Светланке  (ник Рыжикова)
Анечке Даниловой г.Владимир (ник Анна85) и  Леночке Синецких Г.Рубцовск (ник elena1982_07)

----------


## катя 98

Продолжает  эстафету Украина!!!!  :Yahoo: 
Мой город - Вишнёвый — город в Киево-Святошинском районе Киевской области Украины.
Он является ближайшим городом-спутником Киева.  Социальную инфраструктуру города составляют четыре общеобразовательных школы, более семи детских садиков и дошкольных заведений, три библиотеки, школы искусств, спортивные секции, а также около десяти медицинских учреждений много магазинов и развлекательных заведений. Жителям города можно быстро и без проблем за 20 минут добраться до Киева на маршрутных такси или єлектричкой. 
А вот и я признаюсь в любви моему любимому форуму и его жителям-самым самым творческим девочкам-волшебницам и настоящим друзьям нашего общего домика где мы все стали родными!!! :Yes4: Спасибо нашей маме-Марине что всех нас тут собрала под одной крышей! :Tender:  
[img]http://*********su/5525033m.jpg[/img]

Палочку эстафеты дружбы передала  Е-ЛЕНЕ (Таушан Леночке), ЕЛЕН (Кислициной Леночке) и НАТЕЛЛЕ (Наташе из Киева)

----------


## SNAR

> Передаю эстафету Волшебнице Лене Матвиенко (matvi-elena), Светочке Таюкиной (SNAR) и моей землячке-белорусочке Ирише Парахневич (Парина).


 *Маришечка, эстафету приняла, выхожу на связь!* 
*Привет из Сибири! Мой любимый Северск - в кадре!*





*Приглашаю всех познакомиться с моим родным городом!* 




*Передаю эстафету своим  коллегам - волшебницам - Дании, Марише (energizer70), Леночке (mash-elena)!*

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> ... и землячке
> Ольчик Умница (Минеральные Воды, Ставрополье)


Эстафету принимаю...
Дома распечатаю на цветном (сейчас на работе, а тут принтер только черно-белый...) и ужО завтра пойду фоткаться!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Мы это сделали!!!! )) Город на юге Западной Сибири под названием Искитим. 
Город строящий города, так его называют... Всем огромный привет с нашего города Искитима. 





Делаю вызов ))
Мария Нохрина (СовМари)  Ленинск-Кузнецкий, Россия
Лариса Давлетшина (Барвинка) - Москва, Россия
Татьяна Доливец (Коше4ка) – Баку, Азербайджан

Всем мирного неба над головой!

----------


## оригинал

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/03344da10db9071754b235f0525a2dd7b244c2211762565.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/7dae8c956e0ac583704dc62e52e70e0bb244c2211762644.jpg[/IMG]

Как много ни думай,а скажется просто,
И суть у простого не так уж мелка,
Наш маленький город,наш северный город,
Кусочек Российского материка...
Здесь любят,мечтают,работают люди,
Есть счастье и горе,как всюду в стране,
Богатство есть города-добрые люди,
Для них ничего нет важней на земле,
Чем тот уголок,где родился и вырос,
Где каждая тропка согрета теплом,
У каждого в жизни есть Родина Малая:
Мирное небо,Мама и Дом.

....передаю эстафету дорогим людям,с которыми познакомил меня наш дом:
Инна Шульга-г.Брянск
Ирина Тимонина -г.Выборг(piyavoshka)
Оксана Заяц-г.Россошь(BimBoom)

----------


## Инна Шульга

Эстафету принимаю!!



> ....передаю эстафету дорогим людям,с которыми познакомил меня наш дом:
> Инна Шульга-г.Брянск


УРА!!!!!Спасибо моя РОДНАЯ!!!Посмотрела на твоё фото и поняла как сильно скучаю :Smile3: Ждём с гости!!!!Побежала делать фото!!!Люблю целую!!!

----------


## Дания

> Передаю эстафету своим коллегам - волшебницам - Дании, Марише (energizer70), Леночке (mash-elena)!


Эстафету принимаю! завтра будет фото. 
*Передаю эстафету своим подружкам Лене-Левадана, Ритуньке-Маргошик68, Маришке-Марина ан*

----------


## Еленка1976

Привет всем из Самарской области!Мой город ещё совсем молодой,расположен на правом берегу среднего течения реки Волги, в северной части Национального парка «Самарская Лука» в долинах Жигулевских гор. 
Население — примерно 60 000 чел.  Спасибо судьбе, что я попала на Форум Ин-ку!

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6730458.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Передаю эстафету: 

1.Алене Островской *( Ненька)*
2.Эльвире* (Мэри Эл)*
3.Светлане *( Матильда 1967)*

----------


## Левадана

> Передаю эстафету своим подружкам Лене-Левадана, Ритуньке-Маргошик68, Маришке-Марина ан


Даниюша, спасибо, эстафету приняла! Впервые в этой теме, какая чудная идея! Аж дух захватило))) Пошла готовиться)))

----------


## ненька

> 1.Алене Островской ( Ненька)


Эстафету принимаю г. Рудный Казахстан  :Derisive:  А с фото сложнее, постараюсь в выходные запечатлиться где-нибудь.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Дорогие мои, акция просто супер!!! Леночка Гурьянова! Эстафету приняла!!!! С фотками пока не получилось, но делаю все чтобы исправить положение! А пока чтобы дать возможность уже готовить фотографии передаю эстафету ЕленеНик (Елена Ужва), Людочке Илларионовой, Лене Позитиффке! Даешь эстафету!!!





> Эстафету принимаю! завтра будет фото. 
> Передаю эстафету своим подружкам Лене-Левадана, Ритуньке-Маргошик68, Маришке-Марина ан


Дорогие мои торопыги вы никаким образом не можете передать эстафету пока согласно правилам этой акции не будет сделана 



> фотография и размещена на форуме, в этой теме


и только после этого дается право назвать



> имена трех человек


Так что как говорят англичане- ноу мани, ноу хани. Или же если хотите вечером деньги - утром стулья  :Taunt: 
Если имена форумчан, которые вы назвали назовет другой участник акции который сделает и разместит фотографию в теме раньше вас, то приоритет останется за ним. Дорогие участники, не торопитесь!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

Всем привет!  :Grin:  
Файл распечатала на не цветном принтере, и поэтому решила за компанию тоже быть не цветной )))))
Ириска, лови ответ: 

[img]http://*********net/6721259m.jpg[/img]

Но, в нашем городе ещё много мест, где можно сфоткаться с названием, поэтому вызов бросаю моим подружкам из г. Шахты 
 Калининой Ольге " Пчелка" и Наконечной Оксане "Ksjushechka" )))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> Калининой Ольге " Пчелка" и Наконечной Оксане "Ksjushechka"


а кто же третий кандидат? :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

> а кто же третий кандидат?


Вот искала ещё кого-то из нашего города и вспомнила: Пивоварова Светлана !!!  :Yes4:  Да!!!

----------


## Varvara

> Эстафету передаю моим землячкам-молдованочкам...
> Марине Смирновой (Varvara) (Кишинёв)


Леночка, эстафету принимаю... Завтра будет фотка. :Victory:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Лариса Давлетшина (Барвинка) - Москва, Россия


Не может Ларочка никак. Обстоятельства... Прошу поменять тогда участника.
Вызов делаю: 
Буровова Виктория и Степан (О Вика и Ко)  - г. Липецк

----------


## макушка

Всем горячий-прегорячий привет из очень средней Азии!!!Ох и задали задачу...чуть всю голову не сломала...но зато буковки нашла..зашибись!!!Что бы на них закорячиться,муженек меня на руках поносил..давно такого не было....Спасибо форуму и Танечке лично(автору идеи..и почти землячке...обожаю Алма-Ату!!!)!!!
Ну вообщем и я нарисовалась...не сотрешь!!!
[img]http://*********net/6703869.jpg[/img] 
Тут величину букв хорошо видно!!!
[img]http://*********net/6708988.jpg[/img]
А тут табличку с такими родными словами !!!
[img]http://*********net/6747903.jpg[/img] 
А тут я ну прям стройняшка...хотя так и не поняла..погреб кто-то себе вырыл у главной стеллы на вьезъде из Аэропорта???Но наверное это главное в нашем городе контрастов...так как он по большому счету напоминает яркий.красочный..немного замусоренный,но любимый восточный базар!!!
На этом разрешите откланятся..и передать эстафету(Утром деньги..вечером стулья..)
Елене Видьмановой,Ирине Прудченко(Ира38).Ольге Фокиной(Ольгия)....
Кстати..я не поленилась зайти к ним в личные данные и посмотреть фамилии..а у меня прям на любом посте стоит...Вислевская Валерия...а так конечно Макушка( в смысле подо мной мозг...)

----------


## Курица

> Алене Островской(Неньке)


Лера, Алёну уже чуть раньше пригласили!



> 1.Алене Островской ( Ненька)


И она уже приняла вызов!



> Эстафету принимаю г. Рудный Казахстан  А с фото сложнее, постараюсь в выходные запечатлиться где-нибудь.





> Ольге Фокиной(Ольгия)....


а Олю уже приглашали, но она по состоянию здоровья не может, так что............................с тебя ещё две фамилии!!!!!!




> Елене Видьмановой


 :Yahoo:  ты прям метеор! Поменяла)))

----------


## макушка

> а Олю уже приглашали, но она по состоянию здоровья не может, так что............................с тебя ещё две фамилии!!!!!!


Таня,уже одна...тогда я передаю Ирине Вожаковой (yurgezova)...постараюсь ей достучаться!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вызов делаю: 
> Буровова Виктория и Степан (О Вика и Ко) - г. Липецк


Оксаночка, их уже называли! Вот они, 47-е в списке:




> 47.	Виктория и Степан (Вика и Ко)


Участников акции становится всё больше и больше! И это здорово! :Ok: 
 Поэтому, пожалуйста, прежде чем назвать следующих кандидатов, просматривайте внимательно список в *первом посте темы*, чтобы избежать повторов.

----------


## Светлая Лань

*Я, Светлая Лань (Светлана Хохлачева) приняла эстафету! * 
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/37af03834ac0052254ab990195ab0ee21fb4ae211782013.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/cd17e341ddbcf1ece10f38d4b3c7879f1fb4ae211782221.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/5d17e8225b18427f39d34a79e1907c4f1fb4ae211782333.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/74ed7163f5f051d09f06c41f09de804f1fb4ae211782441.jpg[/IMG]
*С гордостью передаю эстафету Людочке Сапожковой (ilarionova) Елене Ужве (ЕленеНик) и Леночке Позитиффке!*

----------


## ilarionova

> С гордостью передаю эстафету Людочке Сапожковой (ilarionova)


С удовольствием принимаю эстафету.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*макушка*, *Светлая Лань*, Девочки,  :Yahoo: Вы так шикарно выглядите! :Tender: !! это всё Дюкан??Или Весна?

----------


## Светлая Лань

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Это синтез весны и Дюкана!!! :Blush2:

----------


## ЕленаНик

> С гордостью передаю эстафету  Елене Ужве (ЕленеНик) !


Эстафету принимаю!

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/27efb9ee6b21eb361ae7b1e463d076fdb2238e211785874.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/201d0d4483e6573126cfaf68e344d020b2238e211785874.jpg[/IMG]

И передаю эстафету natnice (Наташе Завьяловой), irinar (Ирине Ранневой) и Мальвине 13 (Марине Самолыга).

----------


## elena1982_07

Леночке Синецких Г.Рубцовск (ник elena1982_07) Света, принимаю эстафету!!!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> 101. Коше4ка Доливец Татьяна





> 119. Татьяна Доливец (Коше4ка)





> 47. Виктория и Степан (Вика и Ко)


Ага, и Кошечку уже приглашали. Кто-то меня опередил..)) Поэтому замена двух участников. )

Евгения Баранова (девочка Женя) - г. Ленинск-Кузнецкий Россия
Дарья Симонова  - г.Северодвинск Россия

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Всем привет с Украины!!! Эстафетную палочку приняла  :Yahoo:  Люблю тебя,мой родной и дорогой форум!!!!!!
[img]http://*********su/5536328.jpg[/img]

----------


## ЕленаНик

Вот и Марину  Мальвину 13 пригласили раньше меня. Поэтому заменяю на *oga* (Оля Гавран)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Эстафету передаю Оле Сивухиной (olga kh) и Марии Толкачевой (Марийка-Умница)*


_
Эстафету принимаю - фото, надеюсь, будет или сегодня вечером, или завтра. 
Передаю эстафету : Татьяне - Nich Tanya, Екатерине Шваб, Людмиле Горцуевой._

----------


## Elen2

> ЕЛЕН (Кислициной Леночке)


Доброе утро. *Светик, эстафету приняла.Живу в  городе Теплодар Одесской области ,Украина.*
Логотип форума уже сделала,надеюсь сегодня будет фотография с этим у нас сложнее :Aga: .
Передать хочу эстафету Танюшке -Талант из Винницы и Олечке -Olga Beliaeva из Клесова.Пока только сделала предложение поучаствовать в эстафете.

Только мой ник- Elen2. Под ником -ЭЛЕН на форуме другой человек.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Эстафету принимаю - фото, надеюсь, будет или сегодня вечером, или завтра. 
> Передаю эстафету : Татьяне - Nich Tanya, Екатерине Шваб, Людмиле Горцуевой.





> Передать хочу эстафету Танюшке -Талант из Винницы и Олечке -Olga Beliaeva из Клесова.


Повторяю! Участник не может никому ничего передать, если сам еще не выполнил условие Акции. Только после того как будут размещены фото, и только тогда, будут приняты и занесены в список следующие участники. Если после этого сообщения (без фотографии) другой участник назовет эти же имена, после того как разместит фото, приоритет останется за ним, так как он выполнил условия (правила) акции. И торопыгам останется только искать новых участников для передачи эстафеты.

----------


## Натуля

Приняла эстафету от Ленуськи Гурьяновой  :Tender:  иииии 3 дня ломала голову куда бежать... Не поверите, но найти красивую надпись моего города оказалось для меня весьма сложным заданием. Вспомнить не смогла, разыскать по гуглу не получилось, ехать туда не зная куда не хотелось  :Taunt:  да и пешая я... поэтому через 3 дня села в машину к мужу и сказала : Вези меня за МКАД  :Taunt:  Вот что из этого получилось



Меня увидели? Не красиво да??? Зато МОСКВА  :Taunt:   :Taunt:  столица Российской Федерации, город федерального значения... о как!!!
А то что мой дом ИН-КУ это бесспорно! Все все знают об этом. И дети, и муж, и родители, и друзья, и даже ттттттсссссссссс директор мой знает  :Taunt: , потому как за моим рабочим местом, на мониторе компьютера он часто видит именно такую картину. Подперев подбородок )))) листает работник какие то странички с логотипом птички!!!



Спасибо ИН-КУ за Дом! Спасибо ИН-КУ за творчество! Спасибо ИН-КУ за учения! Спасибо ИН-КУ за настоящих друзей! А главное, огромное СПАСИБО и низкий поклон!!!! нашей Мариночке за то, что построила этот Дом и на протяжении уже многих лет является гостеприимной, доброй и радушной хозяйкой!!! 

иииииииии  :Yahoo:  я знала что ЭТО когда нибудь произойдёт!!! Наконец то в мае, мне предоставиться возможность лично Мариночка тебя поблагодарить, обнять и расцеловать  :Victory:  

А теперь пошла список изучать для передачи эстафеты.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Меня увидели? Не красиво да??? Зато МОСКВА   столица Российской Федерации, город федерального значения... о как!!!


Натуля, так и хочется сказать, подойди поближе.... Дай-ка я тебя рассмотрю  :Yahoo:

----------


## Натуля

*tanu_sha*,  :Taunt:  так главную надпись города не видно будет... вот такой он коварный мой славный город Москва  :Taunt: 

Как бы не ошибиться, все глазки сломала выискивая )))

Предаю эстафету Наташеньке улыбашке (*mar16*), Юльке-красотульке (*Кукуська*) а то непорядок! Десногорск должен быть весь в составе  :Grin: 
и замечательному мужчинке, человеку иссссссссключительной профессии, О,БОЖаемому мной (жаль что безответно  :Tu: ) тадамммммм....
*LINSLI*  Игорю.... (почему его ещё никто не позвал??)))

Кстати, да..  *tanu_sha*, Танюш, сейчас поняла, посмотрев другие фото, можно было бы мне подойти поближе, а не фотографу )) а надпись города оставить там же.. Но там такое оживлённое движение, что сразу и не догодаешся. Тут то, еле мужа упросила остановиться. Он противник останавливаться на таких трассах.... страшно однако от мимо проносящихся машин, особенно от фур по крайне правой полосе  :Taunt:

----------


## tanu_sha

> можно было бы мне подойти поближе


да да, чтоб мы рассмотрели. Фотография принята, просто если у нас будет галерея не будет видно кто же это такой красивый у нас в Москве  :Taunt:  Так что если вдруг (я не настаиваю) встретиться на пути что то красивое,

или

Ты знаешь что нужно делать  :Aga:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## irinar

> передаю эстафету irinar (Ирине Ранневой)


Эстафету приняла....
[img]http://*********net/6720064.jpg[/img]
Луховицы-Подмосковье,огуречный край... На улице холодно,пасмурно и дождливо.... А в душе моей тепло и солнечно от предстоящей встречи.... Встречи на Белорусском вокзале в Москве,а затем на вокзале в Гомеле....И это произойдет уже скоро-скоро...До встречи,друзья!
Эстафету передаю *Любаше 76* из Тутаева,*Свете Доброфеевой* из Рязани,*Людмиле-Лютику* из Гомеля...

----------


## Татьянка

*irinar*, 
 :Grin:  Жалко с моста транспарант убрали, или уже опять повесили? " Есть в России три столицы- Москва, Питер, Луховицы" и на огурце нет надписи, тоже жаль... такой знатный символ града.  :Aga:

----------


## Натуля

*irinar*, Иринка,  Любаша и Лютик уже были!!

*tanu_sha*, )))) так я их тоже видела в инете на картинках )))) Это юг Москвы, я на Севере... мне туда пешей не добраться ))) это всё трассы... там городской транспорт не останавливается ))) вот с вертолета сфоткала  :Taunt:  видишь дороги, дороги... ни одной остановки  :Taunt: 



но мне стыдно, стыдно  :Blush2:   :Taunt:  Красивое фото с меня!! У нас летом цветами много делают, вот так....

----------


## irinar

> " Есть в России три столицы- Москва, Питер, Луховицы"


Татьянка,весиитттт... Ты была в Луховицах? :Yahoo:  Заезжай в гости... 



> такой знатный символ града.


Да,огурец,что надо... :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

> У нас летом цветами много делают, вот так....


Натуля, в общем будет возможность и настроение, фотографируйся и пиши. Если что фото поменяем :Yes4:  Есть еще целых 44 дня :Yes4:

----------


## irinar

> Любаша и Лютик уже были!!


Тогда эстафетную палочку передаю Юле Федулаевой из Пензы и Анечки из Карпинска...

----------


## tanu_sha

> Тогда эстафетную палочку передаю Юле Федулаевой из Пензы и Анечки из Карпинска...


А как же зовут этих девушек на форуме? Какие же у них ники?

----------


## Nich Tanya

Всем привет! 



> Эстафету принимаю


Эстафету принимаю, только мне до моего названия города выехать надо, а это возможно будет только завтра.   :Vishenka 25:  Вот обязательно что-нибудь, да придумаете!  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Юле Федулаевой из Пензы и Анечки из Карпинска...





> А как же зовут этих девушек на форуме? Какие же у них ники?


Танюша, это 
*a-nutik* (Анечка из Карпинска)
и
*Юляша Пензючка* (ЮлеяФедулаева из Пензы) :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Эстафету принимаю, только мне до моего названия города выехать надо, а это возможно будет только завтра.   Вот обязательно что-нибудь, да придумаете!


Танечка, есть еще время :Aga: , так как Марийка поторопилась. Она еще не разместила свою фотографию :Nono:  :Yes4: . Можно так сказать фальстарт :Grin: . Её вызов не вступил еще в силу.



> Танюша, это 
> a-nutik (Анечка из Карпинска)
> и
> Юляша Пензючка (ЮлеяФедулаева из Пензы)


Спасибо, Танюша! Так и запишем  :Ok:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Эстафету передаю Оле Сивухиной (olga kh) и Марии Толкачевой (Марийка-Умница)*


*Эстафету принимаю!* 
_Живу в одном из райцентров Иркутской области. Увы, у нас нет красивых стел или памятников, 
на которых было бы написано название нашего поселка Новонукутский. 
Зато в нем есть музыкальная школа, в которую я приехала по распределению после окончания Братского музыкального училища 
и работаю уже 37-ой учебный год._ 

[img]http://*********net/6745671.jpg[/img] 

_На этом фото я в своем кабинете - фотографировала моя ученица-пятиклассница._ 

[img]http://*********net/6732383.jpg[/img] 

_Наш общий Дом Ин-Ку.ком, действительно стал родным Домом. Наши форумчане и рачительная Хозяюшка Марина Админовна приветливы и отзывчивы, талантливы и щедры. Так хочется всех обнять и поблагодарить за тепло и искренность - всех-всех люблю и от всей души желаю долгих счастливых лет в добром здравии и неиссякаемого творческого вдохновения!!! 

Передаю эстафету : Татьяне - Nich Tanya, Екатерине Шваб и Елене Макаровой - MakaRock_

----------


## Дания

> Эстафету принимаю! 
> Передаю эстафету своим подружкам Лене-Левадана, Ритуньке-Маргошик68, Маришке-Марина ан


[img]http://*********net/6734421.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6728313.jpg[/img]

----------


## Megatoi

Я тууут!!!! Всем спасибо за эстафету..очень было приятно получить её от нескольких человек!!! ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ,ВАША МЕГАТОША! КУРОРТЫ КРАСНОДАРСКОГО КРАЯ ЖДУУУТ ВАС!!!))))

[img]http://*********net/6711894m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6738537m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету моему идейному вдохновителю Петру Плескачу из Канска, Оксане Сороке из Ейска и Оксане Остапенко (Сызрань)!

----------


## гунька

Добрый  весенний денек всем соседушкам по уютному домику Ин-Ку!  Получила приглашение от Лерочки Вержаковой и передаю всем привет из Подмосковья. Наш поселок небольшой, всего 14 тысяч населения, но он мой самый любимый! Какой здесь воздух!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А сколько черники и земляники летом в наших лесах!!!!!!!! А шелк, который производила наша фабрика, много-много лет назад заказывала для своих нарядов сама Екатерина Великая!
 А еще наш поселок славится старинной усадьбой купцов Лазаревых. В этой усадьбе В 1983 г.  снимались основные сцены фильма «Отцы и дети», в 2010 г. проходила съёмка «Господ Головлёвых», в 2011 г. снимался «Продавец игрушек».
Я, пока могла нормально ходить,знала здесь каждую тропиночку, каждую улицу,а уж жители-фряновцы все друг друга знают. У нас очень хорошие люди!
   Фоткалась там, докуда смогла доковылять)))))))))))) Сыро, ветрено и грязно....весна никак не хочет приходить))





*Передаю эстафету моей подруженьке-Ирише Холодной (ИВЛАДА)-Краснодар
Аллочке,(Алла и Александр)- Ростовская область.
Натусечке,(Натник) моему доброму другу и советчику-Ростовская область.*

Вот как-то меня из холодного Подмосковья в теплые дружеские края потянуло!)))))))

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка,весиитттт... Ты была в Луховицах? Заезжай в гости... 
> 
> Да,огурец,что надо...


 :Grin:  через Луховицы я езжу до Тамбова очень часто летом. Спасибо за приглашение, как не будем спешить- заедем. :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Всем привет с Украины!!!


Привет!!!! :Yahoo: 
А кто же примет эстафету с города Клёсова?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ..
> [img]http://*********net/6738537m.jpg[/img]
> Передаю эстафету моему идейному вдохновителю Петру Плескачу из Канска...


Наташ, спасибо что позвонила и рассказала о здоровской   :Smile3:  акции....  Хоть из-за своих проблем и занятости я не был на форуме уже около года  :Blush2:  ... эстафету конечно же принимаю!!!!!  :Derisive:  ... *Ин-Ку* стопудово  :Ok:  *мой дом!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочке,(Алла и Александр)- Ростовская область.


Леночка, вызов принимаю. Завтра постараюсь сделать фото

----------


## Наташкин

село Каракулино, расположено на Юге Удмуртии на берегу Камы, с другой стороны Камы соседствует с  г. Нефтекамском Башкортостана, население около 5 тыс. 
[img]http://*********net/6793605m.jpg[/img]

*Эстафету передаю:
Рамоновна, Ирине
вокся, Оксане
Смолянинова,  Наташе*

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Всем жителям дома IN-KU - З-Д-Р-А-В-С-Т-В-У-Й-Т-Е!!!! :Smile3:   Встречайте сибиряков с центра Восточной Сибири - Красноярска!!!
[img]http://*********net/6811037.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6803871.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6783391.jpg[/img]
Эстафету передаю Инночке Ткачук г. Сургут, Лене Диановой в г.Омск и Леночке Колючке на Алтай!!! :Yahoo:  :Smile3:

----------


## Varvara

А  вот и я! Привет любимому форуму из солнечной Молдавии и ее столицы - города Кишиневa, по-молдавски Chișinău...
Думала-гадала, где же сфотографироваться, чтобы не уезжать далеко, как вдруг осенило - каждый день ведь захожу на работу через вертушку, над которой красуется  название нашего предприятия - "Apă-canal Chișinău" («Кишиневский водоканал», если по-русски), которому уже 123 года!

 [img]http://*********net/6813062.jpg[/img] 

Желаю всем нашим форумчанам здоровья, процветания, удачи и радости! 

С удовольствием передаю эстафету

Шакун Людмиле - *romashakun*   Приднестровье,  город Тирасполь, 

Феофиловой Татьяне - *tfeofilova*  Россия, Пермский край, г.Чусовой,

Бересневой Светлане *svetlansber*  Россия, город Вятка. :Yahoo:

----------


## oga

> Поэтому заменяю на oga (Оля Гавран)


Лена, эстафету приняла.

----------


## oksana-szr

Мегатошечка спасибо моя роднулька за приглашения. Вызов принимаю, завтра будет фото.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Привет из Гомеля!*

[img]http://*********net/6769059.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6765987.jpg[/img]
*На подиум приглашаются*
*Лев Шафир (Израиль) -- Лев
Колесникова Юлия Норильск -- Северяночка
Светлана Масюк Слоним -- Светлана Слоним*

----------


## Мальвина13

Всем привет с Украины,мой родной город расположен в самом центре республики в Кировоградской обл. г.Александрия.


[IMG]http://*********net/6750649.jpg[/IMG] 
Эстафету передаю * Sемицветик  Штыленко Светлана*, *nfnf73  Татьяна Бронзенко*,  *серпантинм Яресько Алёна*.

----------


## manja

всем добрый вечер..Классная акция развернулась на нашем форуме. Можно увидеть лица наших форумчан и узнать о прекрасных местах где они живут и трудятся.. Просто жутко интересно..

Хочу принять эстафету от Гены мороз..замечательного человека и прекрасного семьянина ..
_и передать всем свой привет 
из Германии земли Hessen -_
-У нас старинный  город курорт и на табличке можно прочитать что именно у нас прекрасный воздух и замечательная природа..

_Вовсю весна гуляет сегодня...распускаются прекрасные сады..такая красота кругом..И я не удержалась и хочу подарить вам..ВЕСЕННЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ.. Я сама снимала на видео как распускаются деревья..Обожаю снимать природу на видео и кто может пройти мимо такой красоты..И вот смонтировала такой ролик.. с моими фотографиями замечательных мест .._





[img]http://*********net/6798838.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6794529m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6787361m.jpg[/img]*Передаю эстафету 
ОЛЬГЕ РИНГ Германия 
Татусе из Украины 
Веронике из Германии*

----------


## Lorry

Привет из Германии!!! Земля Хессен на связи. Мой городок курортный, находится в 60-ти км от Франкфурта на Майне. И называется он - Бад Камберг.  

[img]http://*********net/6812085.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6796725.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю : Марине-kroschka20, Марине-цокотуха, Юле-Julkamaus

----------


## tanu_sha

> Колесникова Юлия Норильск -- Северяночка


Повтор, Юля уже получила предложение  :Yes4: 



> 17. Юля (Северяночка)


Надо найти другого участника  :Yes4:

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Передаю эстафету :  Екатерине Шваб


*Эстафету приняла!
Привет любимому форуму из Карелии! Лоухи - небольшой, но уютный посёлок городского типа в Республике Карелия, который является районным центром Лоухского района. Мы живём почти рядом с Мурманской областью, поэтому снег ещё не растаял. 
*[img]http://*********net/6797570.jpg[/img]
*Передаю эстафету своим друзьям по форуму:
*_lllog-Лилия Горьковец
Lempi- Елена Федоровна
mishel61-Саунин Виктор
_

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Повтор, Юля уже получила предложение





> Надо найти другого участника


Попробуем Марину из Минска -- mar62

----------


## tanu_sha

> Попробуем Марину из Минска -- mar62


Еще вроде бы не было. Занесла в список. :Yes4:

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброго всем вечера)))) Спасибо огромное,Татьяна,за такую суперскую идею!

Фух ...я это сделала!!! УРА!!! Я -12. Елена Мартынова -  эстафету приняла (от Алина (KAlinchik) Украина - Хмельницкий,спасибо и ей за приглашение поучаствовать) и наконец-то её могу передать,что и делаю с радостью...

А передам я её  :
*1.Алина Зубинская (ann81)
2.Ольга Журавлёва (Olgaj)
3.Юлия Сущенко (Юляша 75)* 

Ну и собственно вот что у меня получилось!ВОСТОЧНАЯ  УКРАИНА .г.Харьков 

[img]http://*********net/6780195.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6768931.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

_Привет из древнего города Чернигова! Черни́гов  — самый северный областной центр Украины. Исторический центр Левобережной Украины, один из крупнейших городов Древнерусского государства. Впервые город упоминается в летописи за 907 год._ 

_Посмотрите какой у нас красивый въезд в город._ 
_Очень рада, что уже больше, чем 5 лет живу в нашем уютном домике  IN-KU_
Передаю эстафету своим любимым подругам по форуму 
Оксанке Коваленко *ОЙКОВ*, Танюшке Будюк *Талант*, Марине Румянцевой  *Марина Н*

----------


## юрик71

Эстафету принял!
[img]http://*********ru/6836418m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Олегу MOPO, Татьяне Стрельцовой ИМЕНИНКЕ,  Сергею СОЛИСТУ-64)))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> Татьяне Стрельцовой ИМЕНИНКЕ, Сергею СОЛИСТУ-64)))))


Юра, у тебя два совпадения. Татьяна уже выставила фотографию, а Сергея уже пригласили участвовать в акции.Так что кому-то другому надо передать эстафету :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

> ЕЛЕН (Кислициной Леночке)


Здравствуйте.Понимала ,что у нас трудно найти даже вывеску с названием города,но не думала ,что столько нужно будет объездить...Таки одну нашла,извините,что такая непрезентабельная :Meeting: .
*Теплодар ,маленький и молодой город (33 года будет 15 мая) ,*население всего 9000 человек,в основном энергетики и педагоги.Как-то так сложилось. У нас в городе много детей и молодежи.Почти всегда тепло, до моря 40 минут, до Одессы тоже.Передвигаемся на личном транспорте и маршрутках,в основном своем большинстве  взрослое население работает в Одессе.
Сегодня тепло ,+25,солнце просто слепит,спрятаться от него трудно.
[img]http://*********ru/6876356.jpg[/img]
Эстафету передаю трем талантливым музыкантам:
*Танюше -Petavla*- *Урал*,умница,красавица,талантище,компзитор и поэт.Жителям форума она знакома хорошо.
*Оленьке-Lapsik 061 из Винницы ,Украина*- добрая ,скромная,великолепный музыкальный руководитель,а какие у нее танцевальные постановки,ее воспитанникам очень повезло.
*Наташенька -Наталья0405- Москва*,славная девушка,миниатюрная москвичка,замечательный музыкальный руководитель,мне она всегда напоминает солнечный лучик.От общения с ней тепло.Она настоящий друг.

----------


## юрик71

ОК.
эстафету передаю Юле Джу, Дарье Голевой Очарование!

----------


## tanu_sha

> эстафету передаю Юле Джу, Дарье Голевой Очарование!


Ой, Юра! Не везука! И они уже в списке :Yes4:  На первой страничке, есть все кто уже выставил фотки и тех кого вызвали (если что :Grin: )

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Привет!!!!
> А кто же примет эстафету с города Клёсова?


Всем приветик,я тут, передаю эстафету _Бондарь Людмилы с г.Ровно_  на форуме Stashynj
Ещё раз извините  :Tender: ,что пропала,бегу ещё передовать эстафетну палочку дружбы

----------


## юрик71

передаю эстафету Андрей babich, Ненька из Рудного

----------


## tanu_sha

> Ненька из Рудного


была  :Aga: 



> 104. Алена Островская (Ненька)






> Бондарь Людмилы с г.Ровно на форуме Stashynj


Угу.... а еще двоим? :Grin:

----------


## юрик71

Виктория Духно Алматы

----------


## tanu_sha

> Виктория Духно Алматы


 Ладно, уговорил  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## lllog

> Передаю эстафету своим друзьям по форуму:
> lllog-Лилия Горьковец


С удовольствием принимаю......   Завтра сделаю фото.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> 77. Иван (Мурашко Иван) *Беларусия* - Гомель


Нет такой страны. Правильно Беларусь. Раньше была Белоруссия.

----------


## Наталья0405

> Наташенька -Наталья0405- Москва


 принимаю эстафету.

----------


## Elen2

> принимаю эстафету.


Спасибо, Натусенька :Yahoo:

----------


## талант

> Очень рада, что уже больше, чем 5 лет живу в нашем уютном домике IN-KU
> Передаю эстафету своим любимым подругам по форуму
> Оксанке Коваленко ОЙКОВ, Танюшке Будюк Талант, Марине Румянцевой Марина Н


Спасибо за эстафетную палочку.
Вас приветствует Украина. Город Винница. 
http://*********net/6809905.htm

[img]http://*********net/6809905m.jpg[/img]
Передаю эстафетную палочку Светлане Нейковой *Svetikovazp,* Татьяне Колпаковой  *Kolpachiha* и Светлане Лещенко *КОТСТУДЕНТ*

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Передаю эстафету своим любимым подругам по форуму 
> Оксанке Коваленко ОЙКОВ, Танюшке Будюк Талант, Марине Румянцевой Марина Н


Спасибо,Ирочка! Эстафету принимаю, постараюсь за выходные  сделать фото.

----------


## Petavla

> Эстафету передаю трем талантливым музыкантам:
> Танюше -Petavla- Урал,умница,красавица, талантище, компзитор и поэт. Жителям форума она знакома хорошо.


Ой, Ленусь, ну ты меня и расписала! :Derisive: 
Все эти слова можно отнести и к тебе! :Yes4: 
Эстафету принимаю!

----------


## lllog

Хотела сфотографироваться в центре города, у морского вокзала или у памятника нулевой версте, но потом решила - не буду выпендриваться. В знак солидарности с девчонками, у которых в посёлках нет морвокзалов и памятников, комплексов ресторанов и т.д. Сделала фото у дорожного знака. Зато, по этой дороге я езжу в свой сад (2 остановки) каждый день. За лесочком справа дом, пятиэтажка, а за ним как раз и стоит мой детский сад. 
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6771010m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Передаю эстафету Музе Мирзоевой и Тане Цыганковой.

----------


## вокся

> Эстафету передаю:
> Рамоновна, Ирине
> вокся, Оксане


Эстафету приняла...)

----------


## Дания

> Передаю эстафету Музе Мирзоевой и Тане Цыганковой.


Нужно троим! Кто третий????

----------


## Натник

> Натусечке,(Натник) моему доброму другу и советчику-Ростовская область.
> 
> Вот как-то меня из холодного Подмосковья в теплые дружеские края потянуло!)))))))


Алёна, эстафету приняла, постараюсь на днях выложить фото..с достопримечательностями... :Grin: 

Приезжай к нам в августе, нагреешься на целый год!!! :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## lllog

> Нужно троим! Кто третий????


Это я такая ворона, невнимательно читала правила акции, извините. 
Я передам эстафету *Тане Цыганковой (танюха1972), Ирине (Sirin08) и Светлане (Травка)*.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Эстафету передаю : *Марине-kroschka20*


Лариса, повтор! Марину уже вызвала раньше Татьяна ATLANTIS:




> Передаю эстафету нашим девчонкам из Германии ... нас не много ... хочется , чтобы все поучаствовали 
> 
> *kroschka20*


Лариса, назовите кого-нибудь другого и не забудьте сообщить своим кандидатам в личку, чтобы они отписались в этой теме - принимают вызов или как? :Meeting:

----------


## Lapsik 061

> Оленьке-Lapsik 061 из Винницы


Спасибо, Леночка, с удовольствием принимаю эстафету!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Нет такой страны. Правильно Беларусь. Раньше была Белоруссия.


Ах простите мне мой казахский акцент  :Yes4:  :Grin:  В списке исправила :Aga:

----------


## Valenta

> Передаю эстафету Ирине Бариновой ( Vitolda), 
> Марине Ми и Ларисе Некрасовой ( Valenta)!


Подзадержалась, поверьте и простите, в силу объективных причин  :Blush2:  :Derisive:  И всё-таки не смогла договориться с погодой: и дождик моросит, и ветер в разгуле!
[img]http://*********org/7152986m.png[/img]
Эстафету передаю *Ларисе Чекалиной* (Линси), *Ольге Серафимовне* (Олюр) и *Марише Мельник* (~Марина~)

----------


## ~Марина~

> Эстафету передаю Ларисе Чекалиной (Линси), Ольге Серафимовне (Олюр) и Марише Мельник (~Марина~)


С удовольствием принимаю эстафету! :Ok: 
Фото чуть позднее... :Yes4:

----------


## Марья

Девочки, дорогие!!! Я обязательно присоединюсь к такой замечательной идее, но чуть позже!!! Пока совершенно нет времени доехать до нужного места)))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

[img]http://*********org/7206227.jpg[/img]

----------


## Левадана

> Передаю эстафету своим подружкам Лене-Левадана, Ритуньке-Маргошик68, Маришке-Марина ан


Эстафету приняла))) 

Сегодня сумасшедший ветер, логотип пришлось прижать к себе, плохо просматривается. 
Это символ  Новосибирска и Сибири -4 соболя  держат стилизованный Оперный театр. На фундаменте сооружения расположены указатели со сторонами света и названиями сибирских городов. Скульптура подчеркивает статус Новосибирска, как столицы Сибири. Вот как-то так:

[IMG]http://*********org/7185744.jpg[/IMG]

Попробую расширить географию - *передаю эстафету Калининграду: Аришеньке Чугайкиной laks_arina, Москве - любимой Наташе Skania,
и Самаре - Галочке lipa29 (возможно, вместе с Юленькой Симой?)*

----------


## Lorry

> Лариса, повтор! Марину уже вызвала раньше Татьяна ATLANTIS:


Ок, тогда я передаю эстафету Любе Крокус

----------


## Krokus

Эстафету приняла! Побежала фоткаться!!! :Aga:

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Татьяне Колпаковой Kolpachiha


 :Tender:

----------


## koluchka

> Эстафету передаю Инночке Ткачук г. Сургут, Лене Диановой в г.Омск и Леночке Колючке на Алтай!!!


 Танюшка, спасибо!!!! поймали, пошли фотаться!!!

----------


## E-lena

> Палочку эстафеты дружбы передала Е-ЛЕНЕ (Таушан Леночке)


*Спасибо! Эстафету приняла!**Возможно вы не бывали в Хмельницком, но думаю, слышали о таких людях, как И.Мерлени, А.Пономарев, Н.Мейхер, Н. Валевская, А.Педан... С кем-то из них я играла в казаки-разбойники, с кем-то зубрила сольфеджио...  но, в отличии от них,  я и до сегодняшнего  живу и работаю в родном городе.
Наш довольно молодой зеленый город полон талантливых, творческих людей, любящих жизнь, музыку и деток. Знакомьтесь!* 

[img]http://*********net/6785407.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********net/6786431.jpg[/img]

_Эстафету передаю Наталке (Nata S), Виталине (Lina_21) и Танюше (Паганини)
У Вас 3 дня! Хорошего вам настроения и солнечной погоды!_

----------


## Озорная

Приветствую всех! Я очень рада, что могу принять участие в такой чудесной акции.  :Yahoo:  

 [IMG][img]http://*********org/7195798.jpg[/img][/IMG]

С удовольствием передаю эстафету

Ирише (*Буча*) из г. Муравленко, ЯНАО. Кстати, вышитая эмблема нашего форума, это подарок на мой юбилей от Ириши :Yes4: 
Галочке (*GalinaM*) из Тамбова
Оле (*Ольга-63*) из Самары

----------


## GalinaM

Эстафету приняла. Приступаю к выполнению задания. :Yahoo:

----------


## Ларико

> Передаю эстафету Ларико,


Извините, пожалуйста. Передавайте эстафету дальше. Не имею возможности съездить за город еще с одним человеком, который бы меня сфотографировал.

----------


## ilarionova

> передаю эстафету Людочке Сапожковой (ilarionova)


Принимаю !

[img]http://*********org/7147737.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Svetlanachuk , Татьяне Суперстар, feleks

----------


## Суперстар

> Передаю эстафету Svetlanachuk , Татьяне Суперстар, feleks


Эстафету принимаю. Спасибо, Людочка. Сфотографируюсь в ближайшее время

----------


## olga kh

К сожалению, никогда не была дружна со спортом((( Поэтому - в отстающих - прости, Ирочка!!! (Vitolda) Но все же эстафетную палочку твою приняла и дальше передаю девочкам-музрукам:

*Леночке Мозуль        (Елена М)

Ларочке Бурцевой, Ларочке-выручалочке  (Lara)

Наташе1974* , в Краснодарский край, на Кубань)) 

Зато нашла в городе самое спортивное место: сквер возле Дворца спорта "Олимпия", здесь галерея портретов наших знаменитых спортсменов. Приглядитесь, любители биатлона и хоккея)
А вообще, город наш Кирово-Чепецк еще довольно молодой (что такое 60 лет для города?) 28 марта 2015 года ему как раз столько и исполнилось. Поздравления принимаются аж до осени, потому что все главные праздничные мероприятия запланированы на сентябрь!

[img]http://*********org/7176425.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********org/7167209.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********org/7173334.jpg[/img]

----------


## laks_arina

> передаю эстафету Калининграду: Аришеньке Чугайкиной laks_arina


Спасибо большое. На неделе обещаю фото.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Извините, пожалуйста. Передавайте эстафету дальше. Не имею возможности съездить за город еще с одним человеком, который бы меня сфотографировал.


Лариса, так это Клеюсик  может произвести замену. Как только она скажет другое имя - список поменяем. Но Лара! Акция продолжается и я знаю что у вас сейчас намечается встреча, может быть все получиться, например когда поедешь на вокзал провожать Леночку-Клеюсю :Taunt: ? Может она тебя и сфотографирует :Grin:

----------


## вероника-солнце

*Уррррааааа!!! Я с ВАМИ!!!! Эстафету приняла от Вик_тори_я и Ленуськи Медведик!))))*

[img]http://*********ru/6830173.jpg[/img]

*Передаю эстафету тем,кто был на нашей "Праздничной Сибириаде" в этом году- Валентине Файт, Татьяне (КУРАЖ) и той, кто неотъемлемо уже в нашей семье- Юлии Альтергот (Юльчите)! До встречи!!!*

----------


## oksana-szr

[img]http://*********ru/6837344m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Инна Шульга

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/90118e06660126e81a5d3bab2d0cfa011f84b1212194947.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/99c04a0b0eecd6ec6d434a00b1e6195c1f84b1212194780.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету Svetlanachuk


Людмила, Светлане Чук передавала эстафету Гита, ещё 8 апреля:



> эстафету принимай!!!:
> 
> Потапчук Светлана Александровна, та, что Светлана Чук


 Светлана вызов подтвердила и обещала принять участие:



> Гитуся, принято!!! Спасибо!!!


 Поэтому, Людочка, назовите кого-нибудь другого.

========================================================================================================




> Юлии Альтергот (Юльчите)


Вероничка, назови кого-нибудь другого. 
Юльчиту называла Татьянка 7 апреля:



> Передаю эстафету - Львовичу , Ноте, Юльчите !!!!


Правда, Юлечка пока так и не подтвердила свой вызов, но мы надеемся, что она найдёт свободную минутку и выставит своё на фото.  :Yes4: 

========================================================================================================

*oksana-szr*, 
*Инна Шульга*, 
Девочки, фотки замечательные, молодцы!!!  :Ok:  А кому эстафету передаёте? У вас не написано. :Meeting: 

Просмотрите список участников и кандидатов, чтобы не повториться:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5014227

----------


## ~Марина~

> Фото чуть позднее...


Всем привет!  :Victory: 

[IMG]http://*********su/5589277m.jpg[/IMG]

Эстафету передаю Саше Зорину, Альфие (a_k_gib), Татьяне (NikTanechka)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Тогда вызываю принять участие в марафоне Валентину, ник на форуме ZAVCLUB!


эстафету принимаю . *Передаю эстафету Людмиле ник ludmila_zubи, Ольге ник Панночка. *  

[img]http://*********net/6812834m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6801570m.jpg[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

*oksana-szr*, *Инна Шульга*,  а кто следующие счастливчики?




> Людмиле ник ludmila_zubи, Ольге ник Панночка.


Валюша, мы тут на троих соображаем  :Yes4:  кто третьим будет?

----------


## Stashynj

> передаю эстафету Бондарь Людмилы с г.Ровно на форуме Stashynj


эстафету приняла  :Drag 02:

----------


## matvi-elena

> Передаю эстафету  Лене Матвиенко (matvi-elena),


Эстафету приняла!  :Aga:  Фото чуть позже. дожди залили нас совсем) жду хорошей погоды  :Connie 5:

----------


## Лена Видьманова

*Вас приветствует Крайний Север, п.Ямбург.
Не было возможности сделать фото из-за пурги. Мело сильно, невозможно было дойти до стеллы с названием.
Даже на фото видно, какой сильный ветер. Деревьев в тундре нет вообще, поэтому дует постоянно холодный втер. Пока у нас держится до минус  25. У меня срыало шапку, капюшон и пальто вверх задувало. Так, что как вышло. Замерзли с мужем сильно. Еле добежали до модуля обратно.
*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6821791.jpg[/img][/IMG]

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6867870.jpg[/img][/IMG]

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6872990.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*я передаю эстафету.
1. Волобуй Марина (Марина Морская)
2. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина)
3. Марченко Елена (mel00elena)*

----------


## oga

Эстафету  приняла от ЕленкиНик.
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/b0860cf8c3cb605e9cdbf45333be0875b25ccb212210168.jpg[/IMG]
Эстафету передаю:Елене Мартыновой (elen-ka20
Руслану (Руслан Шумилов) ,Танюшке (Татьяна55)

Передаю эстафету Екатерине Котельниковой (katyakotkot)

----------


## Varvara

> Эстафету передаю:Елене Мартыновой (elen-ka20
> Руслану (Руслан Шумилов) ,Танюшке (Татьяна55)


Все трое уже разместили свои фото, давай другую тройку... :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## laks_arina

> передаю эстафету Калининграду: Аришеньке Чугайкиной laks_arina


Эстафету приняла: ветер сегодня штормовой, особенно за городом. Листок просто рвёт из рук. 

[img]http://*********su/5584151.jpg[/img]
*Передаю дальше эстафету Людочке Севериновой (Люсева), Танюше Дружининой (Karamel) и Вике Харламовой (Victorya).*

----------


## katyakotkot

> Передаю эстафету Екатерине Котельниковой (katyakotkot)


Оля, эстафету принимаю...Фото постараюсь на днях выложить.

----------


## ***Маруся***

Я тоже задержалась с фото. Погода совсем не радует...
Итак, живу я в Пушкинских Горах. Это не Кавказ, и не Урал, а совсем маленький поселок городского типа расположенный в центральной части Псковской области. Население нашего поселка насчитывает 4700 жителей. Основан он в 16 веке как слобода ТоболЕнец  при Святогорском монастыре. В нескольких километрах от монастыря находится старинное родовое имение А.С.Пушкина, где он провел годы ссылки, а ныне это музейная усадьба. 6 февраля 1837 года у стен Святогорского монастыря был похоронен поэт. В 1925г. слобода Тоболенец переименована в село Пушкинские Горы. 
[img]http://*********ru/6844329.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/6846377.jpg[/img]

*Эстафету передаю: Марине Петровой (просто Маруся), Анне Ковальской (***Lady-A***) и Наталье (Наташа 1974).*

----------


## mel00elena

> я передаю эстафету.
> 1. Волобуй Марина (Марина Морская)
> 2. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина)
> 3. Марченко Елена (mel00elena)


С удовольствием принимаю эстафету. Леночка, приятно получить ее именно от тебя. Спасибо...Дождалась...)))

----------


## Victorya

> Передаю дальше эстафету Людочке Севериновой (Люсева), Танюше Дружининой (Karamel) и Вике (Victorya).


Арина, спасибо! Эстафету приняла! Постараюсь долго не задерживать!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> эстафету приняла


Спасибо, Людмила  :Tender: 




> Угу.... а еще двоим?


Передаю с большим уважением Леси с Украины  :Yes4:  ник-- *ЯЛЮБАВА*, Киевская обл. город Тетиев.
 :Vishenka 21:

----------


## Мурамарина

> я передаю эстафету.
> 1. Волобуй Марина (Марина Морская)
> 2. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина)
> 3. Марченко Елена (mel00elena)


           С огромной радостью подключаюсь к участию в эстафете. Лена, спасибо за передачу палочки. Просмотрела все выставленные фото, так интересно. О существовании многих городов и мест даже не подозревала. Мозг лихорадочно заработал в направлении: где и как достойно сфотографироваться. Фото скоро выставлю. Благодарю и низко кланяюсь за возможность участвовать в таком интересном мероприятии.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Всем привет!!!.... спешу передать эстафету    ..._ 

[img]http://*********ru/6837212.jpg[/img]

_... Анжелике Ворона, Алексею (Грамофон), Елене (Zажигалка)_

[img]http://*********ru/6853596.jpg[/img]

----------


## Lara

> Ларочке-выручалочке (Lara)


Я подружку :Tender:  выручаю - :Derisive:  
Эстафету принимаю

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Третьим участником приглашаю   Ольгу ник Sovash

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Ну наконец-то я с фото...

Хотелось показать всю красоту наших мест, но как ни пытались, не все вошло в кадр. Старший сын не выдержал, психанул, и еще раз перебегать трассу на глазах сотрудников ДПС отказался.  А еще фотик оказался севшим (хотя я накануне его на зарядку  поставила) и сама фотография - с телефона.
В итоге - имеем что имеем  :Taunt: 

[img]http://*********ru/6861823.jpg[/img]

и немного подробнее

[img]http://*********ru/6851583.jpg[/img]

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Людмиле ник ludmila_zubи


Эстафету принимаю, как только дождь закончится буду  с фотографией. Спасибо ВАалюша за продолжение марафона!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Привет с Украины, город Волочиск!* 
Нашему городу болем 450 лет. Он древний и одновременно молодой. Живут здесь добрые, отзывчивые, талантливые люди. Уроженцами города есть оперная дива Ольга Басистюк, знаменитый художник и скульптор Давид Марголис , композитор Владимир Гронский, поэт Юлиан Левчук, семикратный чемпион мира по гребле Валерий Вешко, чемпион мира з пауэрлифтинга  Вадим Довгалюк …..
[img]http://*********org/7144514m.jpg[/img]
*Любимый ИН-КУ! Признаюсь тебе в своей любви! Ты и вправду стал моим домом – уютным, полным света и радости, дорогих людей и идей для творчества и вдохновения!!!*

Прередаю эстафету своим коллегам и подружкам – и просто отличным людям;
*Лиличка  Терновая (Лильчик) Шепетовка
Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Днепропетровск
Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Измаил

*

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

> Прередаю эстафету своим коллегам и подружкам – и просто отличным людям;
> *Лиличка  Терновая (Лильчик) Шепетовка
> Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Днепропетровск 
> Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Измаил*


Эстафету принимаю. Спасибо. Фото выставлю.

----------


## Petavla

я тоже припозднилась: то дождь, то некогда...
До Камышлова 20 км - завтра поедем, а возле нас село Калиновское.

[img]http://*********net/6779077.jpg[/img]

----------


## lipa29

> Самаре - Галочке lipa29


Спасибо, Леночка! Эстафету принимаю!  Тормознула парня около ЦУМа, чтобы сфоткал. Получилось как-то так.

[img]http://*********ru/6817552.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету
* землячке Татьяне  (Anfisa23), 
Светлане (Светик Николаевна)  из Нурлата и 
Раисе (Раиса2001)*

----------


## tanu_sha

Добрый день. Сегодня Радоница, и сегодня я хочу рассказать еще об одном городе - Йошкар-Оле и вспомнить замечательного, доброго и отзывчивого человека - Ирочку Ветерок. Когда то она рассказывала о своем городе и сделала это с такой любовью, что непременно захотелось его посетить.
[IMG]http://*********ru/6860566.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/6830870.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/6851369.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/6827817.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олюр

> Эстафету передаю Ларисе Чекалиной (Линси), Ольге Серафимовне (Олюр) и Марише Мельник (~Марина~)


_Принимаю с удовольствием, дело за фото!_

----------


## Парина

> Передаю эстафету  моей землячке-белорусочке Ирише Парахневич (Парина).


Мариночка, принимаю эстафету от тебя и очень надеюсь в ближайшее время сделать так, как нужно!

----------


## annuschka

> сегодня я хочу рассказать еще об одном городе - Йошкар-Оле и вспомнить замечательного, доброго и отзывчивого человека - Ирочку Ветерок.


Танюша, замечательная идея!  Светлая память нашей форумчанке Ирине Ветерок!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Передаю эстафету Екатерине Котельниковой (katyakotkot)


И еще двоим  :Yes4: 



> Наталье (Наташа 1974).


Повтор



> Передаю с большим уважением Леси с Украины  ник-- ЯЛЮБАВА, Киевская обл. город Тетиев.


И третий привет пойдет кудаааааа?



> Ну наконец-то я с фото...





> я тоже припозднилась


И передаем привет дальше кому?



> Светлая память нашей форумчанке Ирине Ветерок!!!


Светлая память!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> И передаем привет дальше кому?


Ох, и задача...

Ольге Шоумаме, Татьяне Трущелевой (ник на форуме t.re), Кате Степановой

Танечка, тебе уж точно у вокзала фотографироваться надо!  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> И третий привет пойдет кудаааааа?


Замечательной и активной форумчанки,любимого  форума Боднар Світланы(Світланочка) м. Хмельницький
Ценим форум,и очень дорожим им .Благодаря ему, он нас подружил и объединил.Долгих лет тебе дорогой и уважаемый ИН-КУ!!! :Tender: 
[img]http://*********su/5580121.gif[/img]

----------


## Инна Шульга

Я от радости и забыла. что надо эстафету передавать .Я хотела бы передать эстафету  моей подруге с которой я познакомилась благодаря форуму САБЛЕГУБИК ( Наталья).а ещё 2 кандидата ушла искать :Smile3: многие уже участвуют, сейчас пересмотрю список.

----------


## Muzira

Я тоже принимаю эстафету.

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> ник-- ЯЛЮБАВА, К

----------


## manja

> я хочу рассказать еще об одном городе - Йошкар-Оле и вспомнить замечательного, доброго и отзывчивого человека - Ирочку Ветерок.


Вот прочитала эти строки и на сердце защемило..Эх жаль ничего не повторяется в жизни..Но как кипела эизнь на нашем форуме пару лет назад..Спорили придумывали..делились впечатлениями..жаловались..жалели друг друга..помогали..и слоаом и делом..И среди всех была и Иришка..
Я например говорила с некоторыми форумчанами по поводу этой акции ..и некоторые даже и не хотят в этом учавствовать.. Мне кажется если бы меня не назвали..то я бы наверное даже обидеелась бы..А вот некоторых назвали..а им все равно..разве можно было такое предположить пару лет назад???? 
Помню пару лет назад не помню кто сделал ролик про форумчан инку..когда я посмотрела этот ролик то себя в нем не увидела..хотя я здесь на форуме с 2008 года и в июне будет уже СЕМЬ ЛЕТ..Я конечно же тогда подумала ..почему же меня нет? Но потом решила не растраиваться..и жить дальше..Многим из форумчан инку БЫЛ домом..а что теперь? вот теперь смотрите сколько фамилий стоит которые все никак не сфотографируются..Кто уважает и любит наш форум тот обрадовался..тому  что его ждут..что его отметили..Я просто подумала сегодня о том...увидев этот список который Танюша КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ..обновляет..следит и хочу сказать ей и ее помошникам огромное спасибо.. Спасибо за то..что не смотря на недостаток времени..эта акция продолжается..И пожалуйста ..не откладывайте в дальний ящик..свой вызов.. Многие мне говорят ..ой мол форум теперь не тот..Хочу возразить..все завист от нас самиз..И наверное мы сами виноваты..что из за неактивности нашей форум как бы стоит на месте иногда..и всего лишь в нашем отделе ведущих пара тройку сообщений и все.. А раньше не успевали просматривать и отвечать на сообщения..
Светлая память нашей ИРИШКЕ ВЕТЕРКУ...хорошо что вспомнилии про нее..замечательную и прекрасную женщину..
А всем остальным форумчанам ..и в первую очередь долгожителям ПЛАМЕННЫЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Ольге Шоумаме,


Оля не может. Тогда Лене Савинцевой (Дом Савиньон)

----------


## Stashynj

> передаю эстафету Бондарь Людмилы с г.Ровно на форуме Stashynj


Добрый вечер мой любимый форум. Что бы я без вас делала  :Tender: 
Я из западной Украины, славного города Ровно. Это красивый, зелёный город , которому 730 лет, но с каждым годом он всё молодеет и молодеет.
[IMG]http://*********org/7207030.jpg[/IMG]
Достопримечательностю нашего региона есть  Тоннель любви .Он стал популярным совсем недавно, ведь еще несколько лет назад практически никто о нем ничего не слышал. Сейчас его по праву называют самым романтическим местом в Украине. Это зеленый тоннель в форме идеальной по пропорциям арки, созданный зарослями деревьев и кустов, которые сплелись между собой.
[IMG]http://*********org/7203723.jpg[/IMG]
передаю эстафету  Ирине со Светловодска (berryX) , Ирине с Хмельницкого ( irysia) ...пошла искать третью  :050:

----------


## Вика и Ко

[IMG]http://*********ru/6851416.jpg[/IMG] Привет из Липецка ЦФО.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Blush2:  Что вы со мной делаете, инкутяне? 
Я сюда, в эту тему заглядываю ЧАЩЕ, чем в научные библиотеки!
Не передать словами мою радость, когда Маня- добрая душа вспомнила меня!!!!!!!!!! :Tender: 
Сердце затрепетала как бабочка по оконному стеклу....
и снова накрыло ТЕПЛОЙ ВОЛНОЙ воспоминаний...

Ты помнишь, как все начиналось?
Все было впервые и вновь.....

как заходили РОБКИЕ посетители на новый форум из старого сообщества  с форму музыкантов...
 как ИСКРЕННЕ РАДОВАЛИСЬ каждому зарегистрировавшемуся форумчанину!!!!

сейчас это чувство у меня пропало...
И ЭТО ЕСТЕСТВЕННО...

потому что инку, как и для любого из нас, "форумской стародежи", БЫЛ ЕСТЬ И ОСТАНЕТСЯ РОДНЫМ ДОМОМ...
 ПОТОЧУ ЧТО МЫ ТУТ ВЫРОСЛИ...а как известно, место нашего детство всегда свято и дорого сердцу....
В реале сегодняшнюю ситуацию с "первыми ласточками" можно сравнить с отчим домом, из которого вылетели подросшие птенцы, но навсегда остаются верны своему дому....
И пусть уже в доме живут другие, не знакомые мне жильцы, мне дороги ЭТИ СТЕНЫ, сохранившие в себе тепло и моих "детских" ладошек...И тех, кого сегодня с нами нет, как нашей Иришки-ветерка...
Главное, что МЫ ПОМНИМ и храним в сердце ту радость от нашего тамадейского "детства", нашей "песочницы" с бабайками  и памперсами...

И это прекрасно, что мы возвращаемся в отчий дом и,   :Blush2:  у ж простите, по стариковски, сидим во дворе на лавочке и радуемся щебетанию и бурному движению в дворе нашего дома....

И для многих форумчан-старичков эта эстафета - открытие новых лиц-аватарок..

новички, форумская молодежь, даже немного обижаются, что мы, "ин-кушные пионеры", так неактивно участвуем...

милые мои зайки, кЫцЬки, рыбки и цвЯточки! мы хотим сохранить В СЕБЕ старые традиции форума нашего тамадейского детства:простоты и наивности, легкой интриги и даже некоторого флирта...
и я озвучу то, в чем многие из нас даже не хотят признаться в голос...
....МЫ ХОТИМ ОСТАТЬСЯ В ДУШЕ ТЕМИ ЖЕ ПИОНЕРАМИ И ПИОНЕРКАМИ, и НЕ РАССТРАИВАТЬСЯ ОТ СОЗЕРЦАНИЯ СОБСТВЕННЫХ "ЧИНОВ", уютно разместившихся на внешной стороне вочеловечевшихся аватарок...

не осуждайте нас, форумская молодежь! Мы на нашем форуме, как в отчем доме ПОСТОЯННО, только мы не афишируем это, чтоб не давить своим некоторым авторитаризмом..
Мы просто ТИХО наслаждаемся ЖИЗНЬЮ в нашем доме!!!!

И постоянно торчим в теме, созерцая и радуясь ожившим аватаркам тех людей. которые пришли ПОСЛЕ НАС...

так и вспомнилась знаменитая песня в исполнении Эдуарда Хиля:
Да разве сердцем позабудет
Того, кто хочет нам добра,
Того, кто нас выводит в люди,
Кто нас выводит в мастера.

Мы, старички, те, кто вырос и вылетел из гнезда, ВСЕГДА РЯДОМ, всегда заглядываем в отчий дом и РАДУЕМСЯ, пусть даже МОЛЧА,  как растет и развивается наш уютный дворик!!!

Так что, инкутяне, продолжаем эстафету и несем РАДОСТЬ по городам и весям, как спортсмены олимпийский огонь.... :Tender: 

И пусть для некоторых НЕУЧАСТИЕ старичков будет как маленькая тайна- ЗАПОМНИТЕ НАС ПО АВАТАРКАМ И ПОСТАМ МОЛОДЫМИ, КРАСИВЫМИ, ОЗОРНЫМИ И СЧАСТЛИВЫМИ!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Повтор


Да, Татьяна, я уже поняла(( Наташу уже пригласили, а Марина Петрова (просто Маруся) не сможет принять участие.
Так что у меня замена  :Meeting: 
Передаю эстафету Ане из Минска (Анюша) и Штыленко Свете из Рязани (Sемицветик). Их в списке я не увидела))

----------


## Матильда 1967

[img]http://*********org/7144332m.jpg[/img]
Девочки,поясняю......Фото сделано 21 апреля,ехали на кладбище,а место для фото на самом выезде(прямо рядом)попросила дочь сфоткать.Ветер ужастный!Но уж лучше так,чем никак. :Blush2: Это наше село Оренбургской области.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Друзья, в ходе разговоров с некоторыми форумчанами выяснилось, что они задерживаются с передачей эстафеты, потому что не знают, кому передать. И это неудивительно! Список участников акции становится всё больше и больше... А также бывает, что участник не знает, где найти на форуме того или иного пользователя, которого он хотел бы назвать. 

Хочу вам подсказать.
Во-первых, вы можете  пригласить своих друзей, которые у вас перечислены в профиле. Нажав на ник, вы попадёте к нему в профиль и оттуда можете написать личное сообщение.

Во-вторых, у нас на форуме есть список всех пользователей.  Выйти на этот список можно через панель меню под шапкой форума, нажав на слово «Сообщество». Выпадет маленькое окошко и в нём вы увидите «Список пользователей». (Кстати, в этом же окошке есть и строчка «Друзья и контакты», как и в вашем профиле).

[img]http://*********net/6797547m.png[/img]
Нажмите на этот «Список пользователей», страница обновится и вы увидите таблицу. В списке показано более 141 тысячи форумчан. ))) Здесь и новички, и старички, и активные пользователи… Все вместе. Естественно, всех просмотреть затруднительно. Поэтому, можно нажать на заданную в верхней строке букву и выпадет список всех ников, начинающихся на эту букву. 
А также, в правом верхнем углу есть «Поиск пользователей». Нажмите на маленький треугольник справа и в выпавшем окошке впишите искомый ник. 
[img]http://*********net/6776043m.png[/img] 
Затем нажмите на слово «Поиск» и вуаля – пользователь перед вами! Останется только нажать на его ник, попасть к нему в профиль и посмотреть, когда была его последняя активность. Если слишком давно, то понятно, что писать ему на форуме бесполезно, вряд ли он получит ваше сообщение и приглашение участвовать в акции. Если недавно – смело пишите!
Надеюсь, что понятно объяснила. И всё же, если возникнут вопросы, задавайте! Удачи!





> хочу рассказать еще об одном городе - Йошкар-Оле и вспомнить замечательного, доброго и отзывчивого человека - Ирочку Ветерок.


Светлая память нашей дорогой Ирочки Ветерка! Она всегда будет с нами, в наших мыслях, в нашем сердце и у нас на форуме!
Танюша, спасибо, что вписала Иришечку в акцию «Мой дом Ин-Ку». Наш форум, несомненно, был и остаётся её домом. Человек жив, пока жива память о нём.





> Что вы со мной делаете, инкутяне? 
> Я сюда, в эту тему заглядываю ЧАЩЕ, чем в научные библиотеки!


Олечка, очень тронул твой пост. :Tender:  Спасибо тебе, дорогая, за эти добрые и искренние слова! От них веет такой любовью и теплотой к Ин-Ку, что сомнений никаких не остаётся в вашей верности форуму и признании его родным домом. :Oj:

----------


## berryX

> передаю эстафету  Ирине со Светловодска (berryX) ,


Очень приятно  быть в такой дружной, весёлой компании  :Yahoo: ! Эстафету приняла! Бегу фоткаться!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А вот некоторых назвали..а им все равно..


Я о чём подумала? Не Все люди одинаковые(скорые на подъём),у Всех есть определённые ситуации(не все могут бросить все свои дела и нестись за...тридевять земель,что бы срочно отстреляться). Я своих девочек уже по несколько раз обзвонила и по несколько раз в нэте оповестила,ТАМ действительно временные трудности и непредвиденные стечения обстоятельств. ОНИ обязательно примут участие в Акции,только порешают очень важные дела.И отойдут от этих важных дел.



> Так что, инкутяне, продолжаем эстафету и несем РАДОСТЬ по городам и весям,


Потрясающей красоты место!!!



> есть Тоннель любви

----------


## ***Маруся***

А у меня снова замена, потому что 


> Штыленко Свете из Рязани (Sемицветик).


приглашение принять участие поступило раньше. Я просто пропустила ее в списке.
Поэтому хочу пригласить совсем еще новичка, мою протеже Каttим (Катя Логинова - Псков). Она еще только знакомится с форумом, но надеюсь ей здесь понравится)))

----------


## Анюша

> Передаю эстафету Ане из Минска (Анюша)


Принимаю, постараюсь все выполнить))

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Я от радости и забыла. что надо эстафету передавать .Я хотела бы передать эстафету  моей подруге с которой я познакомилась благодаря форуму САБЛЕГУБИК ( Наталья).а ещё 2 кандидата ушла искатьмногие уже участвуют, сейчас пересмотрю список


Передаю эстафету очень хорошим девочкам в Казахстан  Светлане Шафаренко  и  Михиной Елене Оренбург

----------


## Михина Елена

Инна, спасибо, принимаю)) фото на днях

----------


## Donskova-t

> Alenajazz, ПРИНИМАЙ эстафетную палочку!!!


ОЙ, Алена тоже не может из-за сильнейшей загруженности, а вот Наталья -42 просто уже ждет эту самую палочку! 
и так:  Шумилова Наталья ПРИНИМАЙ ЭСТАФЕТУ!!!

Танюша, прошу *Алену Alenajazz* исключить из списка должников, а внести туда *Наталью-42*

----------


## Наташкин

> 117. Наташа (Смолянинова)


Прошу исключить из списка, и заменить на *Веру Денисенко*

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

И я принимаю эстафету, спасибо Инна. И уже присматриваю кому ее передать.

----------


## Наталья-42

> Наталья -42 просто уже ждет эту самую палочку! 
> и так:  Шумилова Наталья ПРИНИМАЙ ЭСТАФЕТУ!!!


Спасибо Татьяна ))) С большим интересом слежу за темкой. Разглядываю новые аватарки форумчан. Перебираю в памяти дорогих сердцу людей, с которыми хочется встетиться снова и снова. 
Ирину-Ветерка я тоже вспоминала, поэтому было особенно приятно увидеть её страничку в этой темке. Спасибо,Таню_ша)))
Приятно чувствовать себя в кругу семьи, потому что Ин-Ку - наш ДОМ!!!)))) Сфотографироваться смогу только в субботу)))

----------


## Світланочка

> Замечательной и активной форумчанки,любимого форума Боднар Світланы(Світланочка) м. Хмельницький


Дякую! Эстафету принимаю!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Lara

Приветствую всех, кто живёт на нашем замечательном форуме.
Неделю лил дождь, сегодня тучки сжалились надо мной и пустили сфотографироваться. Солнце, буквально ослепило :Derisive:  
Только сели в машину и дождь продолжил свою работу :Yes4: 
[img]http://*********net/6763760m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6753520m.jpg[/img]

*Стерлитамак — золотой город России*
[img]http://*********net/6814963.gif[/img]   [img]http://*********net/6799603.gif[/img]Стерлитамак – один из крупных городов Республики Башкортостан, находящейся на территории Российской Федерации. Является крупным центром химической промышленности и машиностроения.
Название города берет свои корни от названия реки Стерли, которая протекает через этот город и тюркского слова «тамак»,что означает «устье». То есть Стерлитамак переводится как «устье реки Стерли».

На сегодняшний день Стерлитамак занимает первое место в конкурсах «Самый благоустроенный город России» и «Самое благоустроенное городское поселение Республики Башкортостан» и является одним из самых зеленых и чистых городов Российской Федерации.
В 2009 году Стерлитамак также занял первое место в конкурсе «Хрустальное колесо – 2009» среди городов России и СНГ.
Сегодня Стерлитамак представляет собой один из городов России, в котором активно занимаются спортом. Здесь особенно популярны мотоспорт, футбол, флорбол, пожарно-прикладной спорт, лыжи и полиатлон.
Город известен и такими выдающимися людьми, как Авдошкин Семен Егорович (герой СССР), Анциферова Татьяна Владимировна (эстрадная певица СССР и РФ), Баранова Лариса Павловна (актриса), Горбачева Раиса Максимовна (жена М.С.Горбачева), Зорин Сергей Петрович (инженер-строитель СССР), Нагуманов Дайлягай Сираевич (герой СССР), Шумейко Григорий Григорьевич (герой СССР).

*notka47* Светлана, *sima* Юленька, *TIMOHA69* Виталий, 
передаю вам эстафетную палочку и благодарность за дружбу

*tanu_sha Танечка, спасибо за то, что "все мы здесь сегодня собрались"*

----------


## Матильда 1967

> [img]http://*********org/7144332m.jpg[/img]
> Девочки,поясняю......Фото сделано 21 апреля


Передаю эстафету *123Mama456*. Бессоновой Ольге!

----------


## вера денисенко

> заменить на Веру Денисенко


Всем,привет!!!Эстафету принимаю,но фотика нет...сломался)))) но Лара уже рассказала про наш город Стерлитамак))))Спасибо, что есть наш любимый Дом ин-ку)))) :Yes4:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

ОГО!!!!!! БАШКОРТОСТАН рулит как я вижу!!!!!!!!!!

Друзья! Коллеги! Со-жители самого лучшего в мире дома ИН-КУ!!!! Я, Элла Батырская, эстафету приняла!!!!!!!!
(Давно не выставляла фото, надеюсь , сразу получится)))))

[IMG]http://*********ru/6819542.jpg[/IMG]
Скоро объявлю имена следующих участников!!!

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

Украина. Днепропетровск.

Днепропетровск 
Палитру современных декораций 
Он совместил на берегах Днепровских 
С привычкой засыпать и пробуждаться 
Под вздох о нас молящейся Петровки. 
Здесь чтили труд, превозмогая трудность. 
А Пушкин оставлял стихи в наследство. 
Любовь встречали. Прорастали в юность. 
Но как свежи воспоминанья детства! 
Не побоявшись расшибить коленки, 
Вдохнуть пытаясь леденящий ветер, 
На санках вниз лететь по Короленко – 
Нет выше наслаждения на свете. 
И, может быть, впервые на потребу 
Своей душе туда ходить почаще, 
Где Троицкий собор прижался к небу 
Многоголосьем куполов парящих, 
Где белки в парках водятся смешные, 
Орех с руки берущие, как данность. 
А над рекой зависли кружевные 
Мосты и звук поющего органа. 
И выглядит возвышенно и строго 
Озерки опрокинутая чаша. 
И торили дорогу прямо к Богу 
Ракетами родимого «Южмаша». 
У города натруженные руки. 
Но не воспринимается как странность 
В нем симбиоз культуры и науки, 
И храмовость его, и осиянность. 
И, этот город сердцем принимая, 
Уверена: другой с ним не сравнится, 
Когда, держась за поручни трамвая, 
Встречаю улыбнувшиеся лица.

[img]http://*********org/7149514.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Онуфрей Наташе (*НАТА ЛИВ*) г. Комсомольск

Предлагаю принять участие в акции Леночке Проскуре (*leonora*) из Миргорода

Постараюсь найти третьего участника.

----------


## Алена345

> *Привет с Украины, город Волочиск!* 
> Нашему городу болем 450 лет. Он древний и одновременно молодой. Живут здесь добрые, отзывчивые, талантливые люди. Уроженцами города есть оперная дива Ольга Басистюк, знаменитый художник и скульптор Давид Марголис , композитор Владимир Гронский, поэт Юлиан Левчук, семикратный чемпион мира по гребле Валерий Вешко, чемпион мира з пауэрлифтинга  Вадим Довгалюк …..
> [img]http://*********org/7144514m.jpg[/img]
> *Любимый ИН-КУ! Признаюсь тебе в своей любви! Ты и вправду стал моим домом – уютным, полным света и радости, дорогих людей и идей для творчества и вдохновения!!!*
> 
> Прередаю эстафету своим коллегам и подружкам – и просто отличным людям;
> *Лиличка  Терновая (Лильчик) Шепетовка
> Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Днепропетровск
> Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Измаил
> ...


Эстафету принимаю, хочу рассказать о своем любимом городке на Украине.
Измаил - город на юге Одесской области, крупнейший украинский порт на Дунае.
Он является административным центром Измаильского района. Расположен примерно в 80 километрах от побережья Чёрного моря. И по праву считается самым зелёным городом в Украине (а может даже и в Европе). По состоянию на 1 января 2008 года, население города составляет 77 076 человек. Из них 43,7 % - русские, 38% - украинцы, 10% - болгары, 4,3% - молдаване. Также в городе проживают армяне, гагаузы, греки, евреи, румыны и др.
Дата основания города неизвестна. С 12 века на месте Измаила стояла крепость, сначала генуэзская, а потом и турецкая (с 16 века ). В 1569 г. турецкий султан поселил тут ногайцев (тюркский народ). В 1761 году в крепости была образована кафедра митрополита браиловского Даниила, управлявшего всеми православными церквами Османской империи.
Город имел важное военно-стратегическое значение, в том числе для российских войск. 5 августа (26 июля по старому стилю) 1770 года его взяли русские войска под предводительством генерала Н. В. Репнина, но в 1774 г. по Кючук-Кайнарджийскому мирному договору город был возвращен Турции. В 1789 г. Репнин опять попытался взять город, но штурм заканчился неудачей. 11-го декабря (22-го декабря по старому стилю) 1790 г. усиленную крепость, считавшуюся тогда неприступной, штурмом берёт А. В. Суворов. В 1791 г. по Ясскому мирному договору город опять передавался Турции. В 1806 г. русские войска под командыванием герцога Ришелье опять осадили крепость, но штурм закончился неудачей. В 1807 г. русский генерал Михельсон также неудачно штурмовал Измаил.И 14 сентября 1809 г. крепость опять была взята русскими войсками, которыми командовал генерал Засс. После вывода турецкого гарнизона из города в Измаиле осталось всего около 4 тыс. жителей.
Измаил был передан Российской Империей Молдавскому княжеству, вассалу Турции, по Парижскому договору в 1856 г. В 1861 г. вместе со всей Молдавией вошёл в состав Румынии, считавшейся вассалом Османской империи. 13 апреля 1877 г. Измаил был занят русской армией в четвёртый раз (без единого выстрела, так как Румыния не выполнила обязательств перед Турцией и ещё 4 апреля заключила с Россией договор о пропуске войск).
По Берлинскому соглашению 1878 г. Румыния отдала обратно Российской империи часть Бессарабской территории, отошедшей от России по Парижскому трактату, включая и город Измаил. В 1918 г. город был оккупирован Румынией, а в 1940 г. советское правительство вынудило Румынию вернуть Измаил вместе с рядом других территорий. С июля 1941 г. по 26 августа 1944 г. город был под властью немецких и румынских войск. Измаил освободили 25 - 26 августа 1944 года девять полков 5-ой отдельной гвардейской мотострелковой бригады подполковника Завьялова и 53-й отдельный мотоциклетный полк майора Шенкина, входящие в состав 4-го гвардейского механизированного корпуса (командир Жданов) 3-го Украинского фронта (командующий Ф.Н. Толбухин). За штурм Измаила десяти полкам было присвоено наименование Измаильских.
С 1940 по 1954 гг, до вхождения в Одесскую область, Измаил был административным центром Измаильской области УССР. С 1991 года город принадлежит Украине.
Промышленность в городе представляют такие предприятия как - судоремонтный завод (ИСРЗ), судоремонтно-механический завод (ИСРМЗ), завод железобетонных изделий (ЖБИ), целлюлозно-картонный комбинат (ЦКК), ОАО «Измаильский рыбзавод», ЗАО «Измаильский винзавод» и др.
Тот, кто хоть раз побывал в этом прекрасном городе, не забудет его никогда! 
Благодаря форуму in-ku я познакомилась с творческими, талантливыми, интересными и прекрасными людьми! У меня появились друзья, которые готовы прийти на помощь в любую минуту, я им благодарна и ценю их советы и пожелания. огромное спасибо создателям этого прекрасного форума - Мариночке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[img]http://*********ru/6879982.jpg[/img]
Эстафету передаю Izmail96 Светлане Михайловне. Nechaykat,pedagogovna.

----------


## Суперстар

Продолжаю эстафету. История  города Азова Ростовской области  началась более двух тысяч лет назад, когда возникли первые поселения скифов. 
А это здание железнодорожного вокзала
[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/69f6e9e1bd5aa5186b15d0531a1598db2e3d74212385476.jpg[/IMG]
Имена принимающих эстафету напишу позднее

----------


## irysia

> Ирине с Хмельницкого ( irysia)


естафету  принимаю

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> и будущей землячке- Солнечной Анюте из Темрюка.


 Танюш.. рада передать эстафету.. Правда с детьми выбраться сильно не получается... поэтому вот так!!! 
[img]http://*********ru/6839032m.jpg[/img]


А передаю эстафету Елене *(ЕЛЕна966)*, Любочке из Майкопа( *Любаша И*). и Леночке *(Елена Ильина)*....

----------


## Елена М

> эстафетную палочку твою приняла и дальше передаю девочкам-музрукам:
> 
> *Леночке Мозуль (Елена М)*


Олечка, эстафету принимаю, фото обещаю!!!!!!

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Всем привет! Приняла эстафету от Ольчик Умницы. Постараюсь уложиться в срок.

----------


## sima

> *sima* Юленька,  
> передаю  эстафетную палочку


эстафету переняла!

----------


## Mazaykina

> .Но как кипела эизнь на нашем форуме пару лет назад..Спорили придумывали..делились впечатлениями..жаловались..жалели друг друга..помогали..и слоаом и делом.


Да, Манечка, было и такое. А я помню времена, когда за час писалось по 500 постов в теме и было нас всего около 50 участников. Но время идет, мы уже другие, интернетом накормленные! 
И другая ситуация: вы, старички УЖЕ ПРО ВСЁ написали, что-то новое придумать для общения (я не имею в виду изюма)очень сложно , новички приходят и читают, писать -то уже нечего!!! А когда пробовали что-то написать- им по ручкам- бац: "Чего открываешь тему?? Вон там, уже есть такая!!"



> и некоторые даже и не хотят в этом учавствовать.


И это нормально! Это же еще и портал для получения информации, кому нужно только это, никогда не будет стоять на ветру и в холод с листком бумаги, где написана, по его мнению, какая-то фигня про ДОМ.  :Taunt: 
В общем, много можно было бы написать, но Олька Шруб все сказала и так здорво, что добавить уже нечего!!!



> Мы на нашем форуме, как в отчем доме ПОСТОЯННО, только мы не афишируем это, чтоб не давить своим некоторым авторитаризмом..
> Мы просто ТИХО наслаждаемся ЖИЗНЬЮ в нашем доме!!!!


Олечека, ты не представляешь, КАК мне тепло от твоих слов! И пусть далеко не все старички того же мнения, мне важно, что ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Да, и еще момент!! На сегодня форумы уже практически себя изжили!!! Я прошлась по некогда очень активным коллегам, которые очень были посенщаемы, сейчас они в полузамерзшем состоянии. Сети нас убивают, контакт, одноклассники, фейсбук, все они сегодня заменители профессионального или тематического общения. И с этим ничего не поделать. А у нас еще и другая ситуация: после встреч в реале создаются скайп чаты и все участники уходят туда, на форум уже мало кто возвращается и я не знаю, что было бы, если бы не новички, которые помаленьку включаются в жизнь форума, благодаря моим замечательным модераторам: Тане Курочке, Музочке, Светику Незабудке, Паше Пану и другим. Они помогают в личках осваиваться новичкам, приглашают к разговорам в темах и просто поддерживают их. И ТОЛЬКО поэтому наш форум еще жив, бодрствует и не торопится в архив!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.07.2016)

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> не торопится в архив!!!


Я вообще не представляю чтоб в архив. Как это? ))) Неееее! Реальные встречи это конечно кайф кайфный! )) Но общение на форуме, это глоток свежего воздуха. 
Вот всегда на всех встречах, куда мы попадаем вместе с тобой Марин, я стараюсь или сфотаться с тобой или просто посидеть или постоять рядышком, поболтать. )) 
И от этого становится так хорошо и тепло. Ты у меня как талисманчик, который надо потрогать. )) Значит всё будет хорошо!  :Yes4:

----------


## Dinna

> Да, и еще момент!! На сегодня форумы уже практически себя изжили!!! Я прошлась по некогда очень активным коллегам, которые очень были посенщаемы, сейчас они в полузамерзшем состоянии. Сети нас убивают, контакт, одноклассники, фейсбук, все они сегодня заменители профессионального или тематического общения. И с этим ничего не поделать. А у нас еще и другая ситуация: после встреч в реале создаются скайп чаты и все участники уходят туда, на форум уже мало кто возвращается и я не знаю, что было бы, если бы не новички, которые помаленьку включаются в жизнь форума, благодаря моим замечательным модераторам: Тане Курочке, Музочке, Светику Незабудке, Паше Пану и другим. Они помогают в личках осваиваться новичкам, приглашают к разговорам в темах и просто поддерживают их. И ТОЛЬКО поэтому наш форум еще жив, бодрствует и не торопится в архив!!!


Добрый день! Отчасти вы правы, на счет контактов, фейсбуков, скайпов... Но, вы знаете, что я заметила? Ин-ку это не просто форум. Это дом! Я зарегистрирована, скажу честно, еще на двух форумах, но не хожу туда уже пол года, если не больше. Сюда бегу!!!! Марине Дударь как-то говорила при встрече, у меня подруг в реале очень мало, но я, вообще, не огорчаюсь. Здесь мои друзья... Каждый день я перебираю в памяти имя каждого... Я никого окромя Маришки в реале не видела, а я верю, что увижу. НО! На ин-ку я ходить буду, буду здесь жить, ночевать, дневать, как только позволяет время. Это просто один из пунктов в планах на каждый день.... Каждый раз это виртуальная встреча с друзьями, наставниками и родными душами...

----------


## Славина

> Сети нас убивают, контакт, одноклассники, фейсбук, все они сегодня заменители профессионального или тематического общения.


Ну не знаю, лично я в Контакт и Одноклассники и др. заскакиваю новости глянуть и может пересечься с некоторыми друзьями, которых нет здесь на форуме. На Фейсбук вообще не хожу, неуютно мне там как-то. Я общаюсь в основном здесь. Скайп использую только для быстрой передачи информации. И прям со страхом прочитала твоё сообщение, *Мариш*, про то, что форумы себя изживают, ты же не планируешь его закрывать? 




> А когда пробовали что-то написать- им по ручкам- бац: "Чего открываешь тему?? Вон там, уже есть такая!!"


Мы новичкам всегда рады и если такое и случается, то только потому, что помогаем ориентироваться на форуме. Я бывало пару раз направляла так новичков в нужные темы и  думала, что это нормально  :Taunt:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Лиличка Терновая (Лильчик) Шепетовка


К сожалению, у Лили никак не получается сейчас, может , попозже....



> Мы новичкам всегда рады


СОГЛАСНА! Поэтому передаю эстафету  своей коллеге, землячке  и напарнице Настеньке Сенник.*AnastasiyaS*

----------


## TIMOHA69

я выполнил условия :Yes4: 

 

передаю эстафету Ирина(Бемолик), Оля(Ольха), WWW Наталья.

----------


## НАТА ЛИВ

> Эстафету передаю Онуфрей Наташе (НАТА ЛИВ) г. Комсомольск


Спасибочки эстафету принимаю

----------


## Анюша

Вот...
[img]http://*********ru/6840906.jpg[/img]

Тут поближе виден герб Минска с надписью Минск
[img]http://*********ru/6836810.jpg[/img]

Песенка про Минск))) послушайте....   Минск - это лучший город для меня! Он очень хорош, особенно в мае-июне... приезжайте))
http://muzofon.com/search/минск%20это%20я

Передаю эстафету (надеюсь успешно): Ольге Пушкаревой (*Олеч*), Светлане Пальчех (*СЛАНА*), Лилии Суминой (*Лилька-ванилька*)

----------


## Дания

> Передаю эстафету своим подружкам  Маришке-Марина ан


По техническим причинам Марина не может участвовать в акции. Эстафету передаю Людмиле Pet30 из Самары.

----------


## Олеч

> Передаю эстафету (надеюсь успешно): Ольге Пушкаревой (*Олеч*), Светлане Пальчех (*СЛАНА*), Лилии Суминой (*Лилька-ванилька*)


Эстафету приняла! Постараюсь выполнить условия!!!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Дания*, Дания-эстафету приняла, постараюсь выполнить к выходным!

----------


## pet30

> Эстафету передаю Людмиле Pet30 из Самары.


Дания, принимаю эстафету, на выходных, похоже, многие форумчане отправятся с "фотиком" по достопримечательностям своего города.

----------


## Наталья0405

Здравствуйте все! Извиняюсь, что на несколько дней позже выставляю свою фотку - у меня вчера сын ушёл служить в армию (узнали точную дату только 20 числа днём, а 22 числа он уже ушёл служить).
Сфотографироваться получилось только сегодня у себя в музыкальном зале - мы как раз показывали мероприятие про Москву.
ин-ку действительно мой дом родной!
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6842966.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Эстафету передаю Саби (Розочке из Альметьевска). Людмиле livni и Марине "Рыбка"

----------


## ludmila_zub

Кубанская станица Новоминская, 12,5 тыс населения. От Краснодара 150 км. Река Албаши от турецкого слога "алая башка". В своё время здесь хозяйничали турки. По вольнлй Великой Екатерины 2, эти земли были подарены запорожским казакам. На данный момент Краснодарский край многонационален - более 100!!! национальностей проживает. 

Передаю эстафету о-ля-ля (Оле из Тюмени), Александре (Армавир) раздел муз руков, Ирине Голиковой (Ставрополь)

----------


## Світланочка

> Замечательной и активной форумчанки,любимого форума Боднар Світланы(Світланочка) м. Хмельницький


Эстафету принимаю, спасибо за приглашение, фото выставляю [img]http://*********ru/6857315.jpg[/img]
Проживаю в чудесном городе на Украине, в городе Хмельницкий. 
Форум наш очень и очень люблю, не проходит и дня, что бы я не зайшла на сайт и не узнала как идут дела у наших девочек, очень выросла как музработник в професиональном смысле этого слова, это все благодаря вам дорогие форумчане, вашим работам, спасибо за ваш труд и что делитесь своей работой, люблю всех, уважаю и ценю. :Aga: 
Эстафету передаю нашей активной форумчанке с Украины Ирине Гордиенко г. Ромни, Сумской области (Коллега). Удачи тебе Ирочка! :Ok: 
Еще двоих ищу...

----------


## Рыбка

> Эстафету передаю Саби (Розочке из Альметьевска). Людмиле livni и Марине "Рыбка"


Эстафету принимаю. Думаю, что в выходные справлюсь с поставленной задачей, а пока - учеба... на курсах...

----------


## Каttим

> хочу пригласить совсем еще новичка, мою протеже Каttим (Катя Логинова - Псков). Она еще только знакомится с форумом, но надеюсь ей здесь понравится)))


 ****Маруся****
здорово! Спасибо за приглашение!:) беру логотип и мчу на окраину города Пскова!!!!:)))

----------


## berryX

Привет любимому форуму  из небольшого городка на Днепре – из Светловодска! 
[img]http://*********net/6814740m.jpg[/img]
Светловодск - маленький городок, расположен в географическом центре Украины. Раскинулся наш город на холмах вдоль берегов Днепра, располагаясь на берегу самого большого по площади на Днепре Кременчугского водохранилища. Светловодск -  очень молодой городок, рожденный в 1964 году.Уже по названию можно понять, что окружают нас водные просторы – а это и пляжи, и рыбалка, яхтенный спорт, сёрфинг  и , конечно, туризм!

[img]http://*********net/6760471m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/6765591m.jpg[/img]
А ещё Светловодск приятно радует и жителей и гостей изобилием зелени – парки, скверы, лес и набережная, где, под звуки прибоя можно незабываемо  провести свободное время!
Приезжайте к нам! Мы рады гостям!

Эстафету передаю красивой, весёлой, музыкальной девушке из Полтавы Ксеннии (ksywa) и побежала на поиски  :Yes4:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> беру логотип и мчу на окраину города Пскова!!!!:)))


Катюшенька, приветствую землячку! Очень приятно видеть пополнение из самой столицы Солнечного Скобаристана! ))) :Yahoo: 

Катюш, если будет возможность, сфоткайся, пожалуйста, у постамента с надписью «Псков» на въезде в город по Рижскому шоссе. Уж больно он красивый, этот постамент!!!  :Tender:   На нём расположена надпись «Город воинской славы», геральдический герб города, пики и флаги, изготовленные псковскими кузнецами.
Прославь наш древний город, дорогая! :Oj:

----------


## Саби

> Эстафету передаю Саби (Розочке из Альметьевска)


С удовольствием принимаю эстафету от Наташеньки!

----------


## leonora_

> Предлагаю принять участие в акции Леночке Проскуре (leonora) из Миргорода


Наташа, принимаю эстафету с удовольствием. Фото добавлю позже и тогда же передам эстафету участникам.

----------


## Крымчанка

Наконец то я дождалась солнечного денечка и  включаюсь в эстафету. 
[img]http://*********net/6769706.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6773802.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Иньчику(Севастополь), Наташе Макнате, Галине gvs

Кто не знает Евпаторию? "Очень жаль мне тех, которые не бывали в Евпатории!" Маяковский. 
Город 25 веков, город детства многих форумчан. 
Город, где на небольшой территории, совсем рядом стоят мусульманская мечеть, христианский храм, еврейская синагога. И только в нашем городе есть Малый Иерусалим.
А еще у нас есть море!!!

----------


## ludmila_zub

Вместо Ирины Голиковой - Марина Шевченко.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Привет из Липецка ЦФО.


И вам привет! А привет еще трем друзьям будет?



> попросила дочь сфоткать.Ветер ужастный!Но уж лучше так,чем никак


Очень хорошая фотография!!! Только один привет? Может еще остались желающие но не охваченные акцией друзья?



> Эстафету принимаю,но фотика нет...сломался


Ну мы можем подождать, очень хочется узнать поподробнее о городе Стерлитамак



> К сожалению, у Лили никак не получается сейчас, может , попозже....


Я пока не буду убирать ее, может попозже у нее получится



> Александре (Армавир)


И как зовут Александру у нас на форуме? Какой у нее ник?




> как кипела эизнь на нашем форуме пару лет назад..Спорили придумывали..делились впечатлениями..жаловались..жалели друг друга..помогали..и слоаом и делом.





> И это прекрасно, что мы возвращаемся в отчий дом и,   у ж простите, по стариковски, сидим во дворе на лавочке и радуемся щебетанию и бурному движению в дворе нашего дома....





> Олечека, ты не представляешь, КАК мне тепло от твоих слов! И пусть далеко не все старички того же мнения, мне важно, что ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!





> общение на форуме, это глоток свежего воздуха





> На ин-ку я ходить буду, буду здесь жить, ночевать, дневать, как только позволяет время





> И прям со страхом прочитала твоё сообщение, Мариш, про то, что форумы себя изживают, ты же не планируешь его закрывать?


Какие душевные слова, прямо представилось сидим мы на кухне, чай пьем и былое вспоминаем, текущие проблемы решаем, о будущем мечтаем. Хотите чайку, девочки?

----------


## notka47

> notka47 Светлана, .. 
> передаю вам эстафетную палочку


Эстафету приняла.... :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-63

> С удовольствием передаю эстафету
> 
> Оле (Ольга-63) из Самары


Спасибо Наташа.

Эстафету принимаю, постараюсь долго не задерживаться.

----------


## Коллега

> Эстафету передаю нашей активной форумчанке с Украины Ирине Гордиенко г. Ромни, Сумской области (Коллега). Удачи тебе Ирочка!
> Еще двоих ищу...


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!! Эстафету принимаю с удовольствием! Бегу фотографироваться!!!

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

А у меня не получится за три дня ни как, я на сутки уезжаю - 2 дня их моей жизни вычеркнуто, надпись с названием города находится далеко от меня( Что делать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А у меня не получится за три дня ни как, я на сутки уезжаю - 2 дня их моей жизни вычеркнуто, надпись с названием города находится далеко от меня( Что делать?


Лилия, ничего страшного. Сделаете, когда сможете!  :Aga:  У нас многие участники задерживаются по уважительным причинам. Главное, знать, что Вы принимаете эстафету и рано или поздно фотографию этой милой красотки мы обязательно дождёмся! :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Значит всё будет хорошо!


Ксюшик! Обязательно будет все классно!! 



> Каждый раз это виртуальная встреча с друзьями, наставниками и родными душами...


И это греет душу.



> И прям со страхом прочитала твоё сообщение, Мариш, про то, что форумы себя изживают, ты же не планируешь его закрывать?


Нет-нет, Ириша, ни в коем случае! Как -то последнее время не было видно нужности моей работы, а эта ация и мне помогла, спасибо Танюше. Я поняла, что трачу время и деньги НЕ ЗРЯ!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Я поняла, что трачу время и деньги НЕ ЗРЯ!


Маринааааа!!!
КОНЕЧНО, не зря!! 
Ведь стольких людей собирает форум! Не случайных! Случайные отсеиваются....
Когда у меня по нашим тьму-тараканьским причинам почему-то нет интернета и я не могу зайти на форум.... 
У меня ощущение, что все уехали, меня забыли, и что я ооооочень одинока!!!
Да! Многие общаются в скайпе.... Но как бы они общались там, если бы их не познакомил форум ИН-КУ??!!!!
Не устаю повторять СПАСИБО форуму, спасибо тебе, Марина - вдохновителю, опекателю, водителю....
Не устаю повторять спасибо Тане Курочке за то, что она ведет по форуму новичков! За то, что психолог, педагог, утешатель, хорошие-слова-говоритель....
И не устаю говорить спасибо Свете Незабудке за ее отзывчивость, за наш инковский фэйсбук!!!!
Пусть наш форум процветает!!! 
И поверьте, многие из нас, наступит время, тоже будут говорить: А вот помните, как мы ТОГДА жили??? Какие встречи были??? А помните Танюшка замутила АКЦИЮ и мы все выставляли в теме свои фотки.....

----------


## Julkamaus

> Эстафету передаю : Марине-kroschka20, Марине-цокотуха, Юле-Julkamaus


Эстафету принимаю! немножко припоздала, но надеюсь за выходные выполнить условия

----------


## Буча

> С удовольствием передаю эстафету
> 
> Ирише (*Буча*) из г. Муравленко, ЯНАО. Кстати, вышитая эмблема нашего форума, это подарок на мой юбилей от Ириши


ЯМАЛ принимает эстафету с удовольствием!

----------


## lolu66

Эстафету принимаю! :Yahoo:

----------


## Petavla

> Эстафету принимаю!


Ребята, Людмила забыла написать, что принимает эстафету у меня! :Yahoo:

----------


## GalinaM

Задание выполнила. Наконец в одном месте встретились хорошая погода,  я, фотоаппарат и знаменитый тамбовский волк. И вот что из этого вышло.
[img]http://*********ru/6905131m.jpg[/img]

А эстафету с удовольствием передам единственной форумчанке, с которой мне посчастливилось познакомиться в реале -Людочке Щуровой (Людмила Zum),  а также Djazi (Калуга) и Цветок (Лилия).

----------


## Саби

ЛЮДИ! Простите, не смогла сегодня сфотографироваться - ливень стеной! Завтра обещаю! С мужем устали колесить по городу, еще и сестру катали, хотели вместе....

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Привет всем моим новым и старым друзьям.Всем нам, кого собрал вместе этот форум.
Читаю каждый день эту темку и радуюсь,что вижу ваши фото.Кого-то знаю лично и очень счастлива от наших встреч.
Кого-то знаю виртуально,по форуму:где-то пересекались в теме,кто-то помог советом,кто-то оформить лист календаря,кто-то "пнул в нужном направлении",а иногда просто поставил "лайк" :Ok: …
Мы,участники реальных встреч, знаем это волшебство когда оживают аватарки.
Но к сожалению,мы знакомы не со всеми.
Благодаря Танюшкиной затее,я  увидела всех более масштабно.Открыла для себя новые города :Oj: 
Все стали чуточку ближе,некоторые фото просто удивили.(на аватарках другие люди).
Каждый день стараюсь увидеть новые лица и новые города.
Я очень рада что вы все есть в моей жизни,и неважно сколько лет или дней я вас знаю.
Всё относительно,для кого-то и я "новичок",для кого-то "старичок".
Рада что МОЙ ДОМ IN-KU!
Я знаю точно вы всегда рядом и всегда придёте на помощь! 
 :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## berryX

> Привет любимому форуму из небольшого городка на Днепре – из Светловодска!


Передаю эстафету моим музыкальным подружкам Светочке (su=vn ) и  Валюше (MALIATKO9) ! Всем жителям нашего форума желаю мира, здоровья  удачи и любви! :Laie 40:

----------


## Petavla

Передаю эстафету Наталочке *solnet* в Беларусь! :Yahoo:

----------


## Саби

[img]http://*********ru/6886553m.jpg[/img]

Дорогие жители нашего дома ин-ку! Привет вам с юго-востока Татарстана, нефтяной столицы - города Альметьевска! Очень старались, чтобы попали в кадр - название города, я с сестрой, тоже музыкальным руководителем, коллегой, качалка нефтяная, как же в нефтяном краю без качалок)), ест-но листок с эмблемой нашего домика, и цветы ландыши, мы собрали их для ВАС!!!!!)
Айдарик, спасибо тебе за выдержку, 2 дня возил нас по окрестностям города)))). Мы сделали ЭТО! Извиняемся за прически, ветер и субботник...

Передаю эстафету Светланочке *НСА*, Инночке-Амброчке (*ambra*)

----------


## solnet

> Передаю эстафету Наталочке *solnet* в Беларусь!


Татьяна, с удовольствием эстафету принимаю....спасибо!!!

----------


## Саби

Оленька-Виолочка (*ВИОЛА 03*), я подумала про тебя! Принимай от меня эстафету! Ты самая надежная! Спасибо, дорогая!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Каждый день в тему заглядываю. ) И понимаю, мы действительно - РОДНЯ!!!!!!!!! 
И мы с мужем колесили город вдоль и поперёк, чтоб где-то название города увидеть. Весна у нас нынче непонятная какая то )) Было прохладно пасмурно, слякотно, гряяязно, ))). Но мы всё равно сделали это! )) Смотрю на ваши фото - КАКИЕ МЫ ВСЕ МО-ЛО-ДЦЫ!!! 
Германия, Казахстан, Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Латвия, Молдова, Кыргызстан - всем мирного неба над головой, и для нас с вами нет никаких границ! Вы лучшие!!!!

----------


## sima

Ну вот, пришла суббота и я выполнила обещание...Было пасмурно и ветрено(как и почти у всех), но на душе тепло и приятно-ведь я с тобой, in-ku!

[img]http://*********ru/6914211m.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Наташеньке (*Сентябринка*),  Юле (*ТВЕРИЧАНКА*) и Инночке (*Qie*)

----------


## Маргошик68

Я справилась с заданием, меня правда чуть с трассы не сдуло :Smile3: 

[img]http://*********ru/6929593.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Лене (Lenylya), Лене (elen82) и Тане (танюха1972).

----------


## Коллега

[img]http://*********ru/6889652m.jpg[/img]
Над рідними просторами ,
над річкою Сулою 
Ромни стоять у гомоні дібров, 
Де плакучі верби стиха нахилились 
Ніби щось шепочуть про любов. 
     У ромашках білих Місто розквітає, 
     Чути пісню дзвінку Вдалині ген ,ген, 
     Місто моє рідне, Кращого немає 
     В світі найдорожчого Міста , як Ромен. (Л.Усова)

Всем привет из  славного города Ромны Сумской области.

Пердаю эстафету нашим форумчаночкам Нине (alaska72) и Ирине (Ирина 51)!
Еще одного участника напишу позже.

----------


## elen82

Рита, вызов принят, дорогого озадачила завтрашней фотосессией! :Victory:

----------


## Lenylya

Рита, эстафету принимаю, на днях придётся поколесить. :Aga:

----------


## leonora_

> Украина. Днепропетровск.


Город моего детства. Я его люблю!




> Предлагаю принять участие в акции Леночке Проскуре (leonora) из Миргорода





> Наташа, принимаю эстафету с удовольствием. Фото добавлю позже и тогда же передам эстафету участникам.


Задание выполнено.

[img]http://*********su/5617664m.jpg[/img]

Ми́ргород — город, Полтавская область, Украина. Население по данным за 2013 год составляло 41 087 человек.
Город Миргород находится на берегу реки Хорол. 
Миргород — щедрый и очень гостеприимный курорт: местные санатории принимают отдыхающих круглый год. Со всей страны люди приезжают сюда отдыхать, работать, учиться и просто укреплять здоровье.  Курорт Миргород – это один из самых популярных бальнеологических центров по лечению минеральными водами и грязями. Он находится в центральной части Украины, недалеко от Полтавы. На территории действует три источника, глубина скважин которых достигает 710 метров. Многочисленные санатории Миргорода используют уникальную по своему составу и свойствам минеральную воду, торфяные грязи, а также современную аппаратуру и диагностическое оборудование для лечения и профилактики различных заболеваний. 
[img]http://*********su/5570560m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/5577728m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/5625859m.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю  Танюше Дзюбенко (*t.chernetskaia*) из Кировоградской области
Ирине Ивановой (*лядова*) из Одесской области
Наталье Сониной (*Babsy*) из Полтавской области

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Сочи в представлении не нуждается! Поэтому буду краткой!)))

[img]http://*********ru/6894800m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/6881491m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету* Жене Талышевой (Элита) Архангельск, Вике Воротынцевой danila_v Минск, Асе Бегляровой Ясмин  Мариуполь*

----------


## TIMOHA69

всем совет, чтоб не колесить, обычно надписи города есть на жд вокзале,  со стороны перрона :Grin:

----------


## НСА

> Передаю эстафету Светланочке НСА


Розочка, принимаю  :Yahoo:  попытаюсь скоренько  :Aga:

----------


## su=vn

> Передаю эстафету моим музыкальным подружкам Светочке (su=vn ) и  Валюше (MALIATKO9) ! Всем жителям нашего форума желаю мира, здоровья  удачи и любви!


Ирочка! С удовольствием эстафету принимаю! Спасибо! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Anfisa23

> Передаю эстафету
> [B] землячке Татьяне  (Anfisa23),


Простите меня..Эстафету приняла, но никак не оклемаюсь от болезни...Только сегодня температура спала...Постараюсь завтра-послезавтра сфотографироваться и передать эстафету дальше...

----------


## Дания

> всем совет, чтоб не колесить, обычно надписи города есть на жд вокзале, со стороны перрона


А можно на фоне таблички своего детсада. там должно быть написано название населённого пункта. (это для музруков). я так сфоткалась, верхнюю часть отрезала.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5014114

----------


## notka47

*Всем привет из Вологды!*

[img]http://*********ru/6885410m.jpg[/img]

Во́логда — город в России, административный, культурный и научный центр Вологодской области.
Расположен в 450 км от Москвы. Население города — 308 172 чел. (2014). Вместе с подчинёнными сельскими населёнными пунктами, в границах городского округа, население составляет 316 614 чел. (2014). Важнейший транспортный узел Северо-Запада России.
Входит в число городов, обладающих особо ценным историческим наследием: на территории города выявлено 224 памятника истории, архитектуры, культуры; 128 из них взяты под охрану государством. Вологда является одним из крупнейших городов северо-запада России.
Дата основания неизвестна, первое упоминание в летописи приходится на 1147 год.

Вологодское кружево стало популярным сувениром, дало городу музей и фестиваль 
[img]http://*********ru/6921253m.jpg[/img]

Вологодское масло — один из вологодских брендов 
[img]http://*********ru/6911013m.jpg[/img]

*Передаю эстафету Татьяне (ТАТЬ-ЯНА); Ирина (Rina05); Татьяне (ttanya)*

----------


## alaska72

> Пердаю эстафету нашим форумчаночкам Нине (alaska72)


Ира, спасибо!) Эстафету приняла!)

----------


## Марина Миг

Как же приятно каждый день заходить в эту тему и видеть новые лица, знакомиться с теми, кого еще не знаю, подмигивать тем, кого видела вживую ))) 
Это супер-акция!!!
А вообще, я сейчас как гонец пришла ))) от Светланы Дорофеевой из Рязани. К сожалению, у нее не получается зайти на форум, а эстафету ей передали. И она объездила полгорода в поисках подходящего места, по традиции был сильнейший ветер и ее сдувало  :Taunt:  Но результат того стоил! Встречайте - Фея доброфеева, эстафету которой передала Ира Раннева!
[img]http://*********ru/6939685.jpg[/img]
Узнаю, кому Фея передает эстафету - приду снова ))))

----------


## Наталья-42

Привет, всем! Первое задание выполнено)))

[img]http://*********net/6792065m.jpg[/img]

----------


## solnet

*Привет из БРЕСТА, дорогой уютный дом!!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/6884441m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/6927448m.jpg[/img]

Передать эстафету пока некому.... напишу позже, в поиске...

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Оленька-Виолочка (ВИОЛА 03), я подумала про тебя! Принимай от меня эстафету! Ты самая надежная! Спасибо, дорогая!


Что ж, если отказываться нельзя, придётся принимать.
Завтра или послезавтра попробую найти место с названием города.

----------


## Коллега

Передаю эстафету еще одной нашей коллеге *Алене (Alena Stenkovay)*

----------


## бемолик

Как нас много!

----------


## solnet

> Передать эстафету пока некому.... напишу позже, в поиске...


Передаю с удовольствием  эстафету коллегам, едномышленникам * ОЛЬГЕ (Опал1)
 ИРИНЕ (Muzira) и  ИРИНЕ (sky36)*. Спасибо, коллеги, за отзывчивость и желание принять участие в акции. Вместе - мы сила!

----------


## Muzira

> Передаю с удовольствием эстафету коллегам, едномышленникам ОЛЬГЕ (Опал1)
> и ИРИНЕ (Muzira).


Спасибо за приглашение! С удовольствием принимаю.

----------


## опал1

> Передаю с удовольствием эстафету коллегам, едномышленникам ОЛЬГЕ (Опал1)


Спасибо, дорогая! Принимаю с радостью, надеюсь, в 3 дня успею.

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

*Всем привет из Украины!!!*
 Живу я в небольшом городке Тетиев, что в Киевской области с численностью населения 14000людей. У нас 4школы(2гимназии и 2лицея) и 6 детсадов. Городок очень дружный и гостепреимный, так, что :"Милости просим! В гости!"
[img]http://*********ru/6901858.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6895741.jpg[/img]
Это наша ценральная площадь[img]http://*********ru/6904956.jpg[/img]
А это мой родной детский сад [img]http://*********ru/6938751.jpg[/img]
 Ну, а сдесь можете посмотреть на 7чудес  Тетиева https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX7X2PHwg_8

----------


## solnet

> Завтра или послезавтра попробую найти место с названием города.


Оля, таких мест в городе очень много оказывается... Я нашла на клумбе :Grin: , есть на рекламных щитах, даже на машинах милиции есть название города и т.д. Удачи! Ждем фотографий!

----------


## elen82

Одно условие акции выполнила, сфотографировалась.
[img]http://*********ru/6936688m.jpg[/img] кому передам эстафету сообщу позже.

----------


## НСА

Всем приветик их Красногорска МО 

[img]http://*********net/6757279m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Любе (*кэт радистка*) потом скажу ещё кому...

----------


## Djazi

Только сегодня увидела, что проходит такая акция! И принимаю эстафету от Галины из Тамбова. Постараюсь завтра сфотографироваться) И передать эстафету. Ещё же не поздно?

----------


## sky36

> ИРИНЕ (sky36).


Принимаю эстафету! В ближайшее время сфотографируюсь.

----------


## Каttим

> Катюш, если будет возможность, сфоткайся, пожалуйста, у постамента с надписью «Псков» на въезде в город по Рижскому шоссе. Уж больно он красивый, этот постамент!!!


Света. обязательно! :Smile3:  Согласна, безумно красивый! И сегодня вечером постараюсь познакомить с ним форумчан! :Tender:

----------


## su=vn

[img]http://*********net/6775712.jpg[/img]

----------


## Julkamaus

представляю вам город Хильдесхайм, которрый находиться в Нижней саксонии/Германия

----------


## ttanya

> Передаю эстафету Татьяне (ТАТЬ-ЯНА); Ирина (Rina05); Татьяне (ttanya)


Эстафету принимаю. Спасибо!

----------


## Julkamaus

можно список участников обновить, а то не знаешь, кого ещё можно выбрать :Blush2:

----------


## tanu_sha

> А вообще, я сейчас как гонец пришла ))) от Светланы Дорофеевой из Рязани.


Какая ты молодец :Tender: ! И Светланка тоже! Вот еще раз убеждаюсь человек желающий ищет возможности, а не желающий – оправдания :Yes4: 



> Привет, всем! Первое задание выполнено)))


Ждем вторую часть!!!
*su=vn*, *ЯЛЮБАВА*, тоже ждем :Derisive: 



> Ещё же не поздно?


Конечно не поздно! Акция в самом разгаре. Потихоньку приближаемся к середине :Yes4:  :Ok: .



> можно список участников обновить, а то не знаешь, кого ещё можно выбрать


Это мы всегда – пожалуйста с превеликой радостью :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Lenylya

Всем горячий привет из города Балахна. 
 [img]http://*********ru/6921210.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********ru/6932477.jpg[/img]
 Передаю эстафету своей землячке Наташе (Фросе), Оксане (Окси), Зульфире (зулико) Принимайте коллеги.

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие участники, большая просьба - не забывайте, что вызов кандидатам нужно отправить лично. Так как не все смотрят эту страничку на форуме и не все о ней знают. :Aga: 



> После того как фотография сделана и размещена на форуме, в этой теме, участник должен назвать имена трех человек, которым сам он бросает вызов, и которые станут следующими участниками акции. Кроме этого следующих участников акции следует уведомить любыми доступными способами (почта, телефон, аська, скайп, агент и пр.) о том, что они стали участниками акции и желательно сбросить ссылку на «вызов».


[IMG]http://*********ru/6885372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## бемолик

[img]http://*********net/6789048.jpg[/img]

 Эстафету передаю Виктории- Новосибирск, Анне (Almira), Марине (Malina85).

----------


## зулико

> Передаю эстафету своей землячке Наташе (Фросе), Оксане (Окси), Зульфире (зулико)


Леночка, эстафету принимаю. Дело за фото. Постараюсь на днях.

----------


## Julkamaus

> Это мы всегда – пожалуйста с превеликой радостью


спасибо большое!!!!!
Передаю эстафету Анжеле (ДильКА) Германия, Ирине (SCHORLE) Германия и Виктории (vikaufmann) Германия

----------


## кэт радистка

> Передаю эстафету Любе (кэт радистка) потом скажу ещё кому...


Эстафету приняла. Готовлю фото.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету Анжеле (ДильКА) Германия


Повтор.* ДильКА* под № 70 в списке кандидатов. Ждём её фото.


> 70. (ДильКА)

----------


## Julkamaus

> Повтор. ДильКА под № 70 в списке кандидатов. Ждём её фото.


ну блин :Tu: 

тогда Таня (gramulik) :Grin:

----------


## Фрося

> Передаю эстафету своей землячке Наташе (Фросе)


принимаю!

----------


## Наталья-42

> Привет, всем! Первое задание выполнено)))


Ещё раз спасибо Тане за возможность участия. Полдела сделано. Был пасмурный день.Только мы подъехали к заветным буквам, вдруг выглянуло солнце, ослепило и порадовало. Воистину Ин-ку - наш  дом!!!! Остановилась пара машин. Люди вишли и тоже стали фотографироваться. Подумала, может кто-то из наших? Нет.  Нет, табличек не было)))
Многие знакомые сейчас на Маёвочке. Пока подтверждение на участие дала только Панькова Наталья (Новосибирск), но только после возвращения из Тюмени.)))

----------


## Qie

> Эстафету передаю Наташеньке (Сентябринка),  Юле (ТВЕРИЧАНКА) и Инночке (Qie)


Юля, спасибо, Эстафету принимаю!

----------


## Lapsik 061

Всем привет из Винницы  - Украина! Мой город насчитывает около 400 000 жителей. У нас есть красивейшая достопримечательность  - самый большой музыкальный фонтан на открытом водоеме в Европе.
[img]http://*********ru/6932339m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/6937461m.jpg[/img]
К сожалению все мои подружки уже принимают участие в акции, поэтому я еще не придумала кому передать эстафету.

----------


## Anfisa23

Я так и болею ((( Пришлось искать фотки на компе   :Smile3: 
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6920053m.png[/img][/IMG][IMG][img]http://*********ru/6909813m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Передаю эстафету:
yu-k-a, muson521, Victorya

----------


## notka47

> Передаю эстафету Татьяне (ТАТЬ-ЯНА);


К сожалению, участник ТАТЬ-ЯНА, по причине не может принять эстафету, я передаю её Наталье (Ладога). Наташа-ты моя выручалочка!!! :Ok:

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*Очень хочется выразить огромное уважение и благодарность Марине АДМИНовне за наш общий дом - Форум in-ku, к которому мы все испытываем искреннюю любовь. Я действительно его обожаю, без него в моей жизни не было бы столько добрых друзей, с которыми так увлекательно можно провести время, найти поддержку, получить жизненный  совет и профессиональную помощь, да и просто по-женски поболтать. 
Виртуальное знакомство на Форуме плавно перерастает в дружбу и в реальной жизни. 

Потому что  здесь мы нашли душевность и тепло общения единомышленников!
Вместе мы - сила!

Эти плакаты мы держим с гордостью принадлежности к нашему общему дому – Форуму in-ku.* 

[img]http://*********ru/6913686.jpg[/img]
*Наукоград Королёв (до 1996 года - Калининград) - один из крупнейших научно-производственных центров Московской области, известный как космическая столица России.
История города берёт начало в XII веке, когда на его теперешней территории, по берегам реки Клязьмы, возникли поселения славянских племён
Королёв сегодня — это крупнейший промышленный и научный центр страны. Здесь расположены многочисленные предприятия ракето-космической отрасли.
В городе и окрестностях в разное время жили и работали знаменитые писатели, поэты, художники, музыканты, актёры, режиссёры. В домах, связанных с именами поэтессы М.И. Цветаевой и учёного-филолога С.Н. Дурылина, открыты мемориальные музеи. 
Королёв сотрудничает с 52 городами из 26 стран мира в области экономики, образования, культуры, здравоохранения и торговли.*

Передать эстафету пока никому не могу. Написала, наверное, сотню приглашений. Если кто отзовётся - сообщу.

----------


## окси 777

Lenylya Леночка, принимаю эстафету
[img]http://*********ru/6881981m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/6915772m.jpg[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Victorya


Танечка, повтор. Вику уже называли.



> 161. Вика Харламова (Victorya)

----------


## Мурамарина

http://i-fotki.info/19/000ae0bbecad2...55167.jpg.html

           Наконец - то, получилось сфотографироваться))) Этой мыслью жила несколько дней, и теперь полна гордости от причастности к этой замечательной акции! Такое чувство удовлетворения от свершения чего - то большого и важного! 

           Я только не совсем поняла: сначала нужно выбрать тех, кому передаю эстафету и перечислить их. Или сначала им сообщить и заручиться согласием участвовать в акции?

Ой, почему - то фотка не появилась. Попробую другую ссылку: [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/000ae0bbecad259651f15634e76dbfc02e92b4212955167.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я только не совсем поняла: сначала нужно выбрать тех, кому передаю эстафету и перечислить их. Или сначала им сообщить и заручиться согласием участвовать в акции?


Лучше наверное сначала сообщить и заручиться, это и лишний повод пообщаться и просто выразить свое почтение.  :Grin:  А в общем этот момент не регламентирован и правилами не ограничен, поэтому каждый поступает как считает нужным и правильным. :Yes4:

----------


## Парина

*Всем привет из Беларуси -  город Жлобин.* 

Фото загрузила, но все мои друзья и знакомые уже в акции, кого же приглашать?

[IMG]http://*********ru/6881895.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Передаю эстафету дружбы Анечке Пеньковой (annapenko).

----------


## Наталья-42

> Пока подтверждение на участие дала только Панькова Наталья (Новосибирск), но только после возвращения из Тюмени.)))


Мой второй человечик - Валечка Файт (Рубцовск)

Я думаю, сначала надо заручиться согласием всех участников, чтобы не создавать лишних забот организаторам.)))

----------


## Парина

> *Всем привет из Беларуси -  город Жлобин.* 
> 
> Фото загрузила, но все мои друзья и знакомые уже в акции, кого же приглашать?
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/6881895.jpg[/IMG]


Передаю эстафету землячкам - Галинке  (Galina-slutsk) и  Ане Горской (anusay), а также Свете Русских (svetsvet).

----------


## tanu_sha

> Мой второй человечик - Валечка Файт (Рубцовск)





> 149. Валентина Файт


Наташа, Валю уже приглашали  :Yes4:

----------


## Мурамарина

> Лучше наверное сначала сообщить и заручиться


           Я так и сделала. Сейчас пытаюсь связаться с теми, кому хочу передать эстафетную палочку.

----------


## Qie

[img]http://*********net/6783996m.jpg[/img]

Привет из  Новокузнецка! Славного города шахтеров и металлургов! 


[img]http://*********net/6799359.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету нашим форумчанкам: Лариса  (Лорис), Медведчиковой Адель  (Ада), Марине Евгеньевне (Marina-28-T)

----------


## Ладога

> К сожалению, участник ТАТЬ-ЯНА, по причине не может принять эстафету, я передаю её Наталье (Ладога). Наташа-ты моя выручалочка!!!


*Принимаю!*

----------


## sky36

Всем привет из города Удомля Тверской области! В нашем городе расположена Калининская атомная электростанция, поэтому Удомля - это город энергетиков.

[img]http://*********ru/6900279m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Ирочке - IRENA100 и  Александре - Alexandra_B, а также своей землячке Светочке-Удомля.

----------


## Ольга Великая

и я хочу участвовать!!!

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> и я хочу участвовать!!!


Замечательно! Передаю эстафету Оле (*Ольга Великая*) и Елене (*lenok_64*).

Ура! Я даже в отведённый срок уложилась!

----------


## Такса я

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6903361m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Рязань и Таня - Такса переняли эстафету от Карена :Smile3: 

Дальше стреляю в Иришку Семенкову (Сёмушка), Надю Балашову (Наденька - Надюша) и Инессу Жильцову! :Yahoo:

----------


## кэт радистка

Всем привет из города Клин Московской области. Этой весной у нас празднуется 175 - летний День рождения П.И.Чайковского, поэтому наш лозунг - "Клин звучит"
[img]http://*********ru/6939207m.jpg[/img]

----------


## irysia

всем  привет  из  города  Нетешина  Хмельницкой  области,  у  нас  молодой  и  очень  красивый  город - енергетик,  у  нас  Хмельницкая    АЕС  [IMG]http://*********ru/6923864.jpg[/IMG]
я  передаю  естафету Людочке (LOLU66). Коваленко  Лилии (ЮЛилиана)

----------


## окси 777

Передаю эстафету lenik Леночке. Девочки, кто еще подхватит эстафету у меня?

----------


## Ольга Великая

Спасибо! теперь стоит подумать кому же мне передать.... )

----------


## elen82

Передаю эстафету Ketvik (Катюше), говорушке (Наталье), а третьего человечка не могу найти :Blush2: .  Может кто сам отзовется?

----------


## irinavalalis

> Может кто сам отзовется?


А я боюсь не найду преемников :Blush2:

----------


## tanu_sha

> А я боюсь не найду преемников


А не надо боятся :Aga: ! Цель акции - охватить как можно больше людей, но раз не находятся приемники - значит просто мы приблизились к одной из границ географически-виртуального ореола. В этом нет абсолютно ничего страшного :Yes4: 
Можно еще



> подумать кому же мне передать.... )


кого-нибудь вспомнить. А может быть 



> кто сам отзовется?


Главное - попробуйте для начала, сфотографируйтесь, разместите фотографию, а там глядишь и найдутся следующие участники, и ничего не бойтесь!!!! А то знаете у страха глаза велеки :Blink:  :Taunt:

----------


## Ладога

> Передаю эстафету Ketvik (Катюше), говорушке (Наталье), а третьего человечка не могу найти.  Может кто сам отзовется?


*В Беседке tigricadn писала о том, что хочет участвовать!*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139281&page=111

----------


## Світланочка

> Эстафету передаю нашей активной форумчанке


Еще передаю эстафету тезке Науменко Светлане Леонидовне г. Киев sweta_power.Удачи тебе Светочка! :Yahoo:

----------


## IRENA100

> Передаю эстафету Ирочке - IRENA100


Эстафету у Ириши- sky36 принимаю!!! Логотип распечатала.  Постараюсь сделать фото завтра. Если не успею, то после майских праздничных выходных. Уезжаю к маме.

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

Эстафету передаю *Татьяне (trinya116) из Херсона*
 Еще двоих постараюсь найти

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

> Ну вот, пришла суббота и я выполнила обещание...Было пасмурно и ветрено(как и почти у всех), но на душе тепло и приятно-ведь я с тобой, in-ku!
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/6914211m.jpg[/img]
> 
> Эстафету передаю Наташеньке (*Сентябринка*),  Юле (*ТВЕРИЧАНКА*) и Инночке (*Qie*)


Эстафету приняла)))
История города Твери начинается с 1164 года. Тверь — один из древнейших русских городов. Он основан новгородцами в первой половине XII века на месте славянского городища на левом волжском берегу в устье Тверцы. 1164 год — дата первого упоминания Твери в исторических документах.

Происхождение названия Тверь имеет несколько объяснений. Ученые предполагают, что это слово произошло от имени реки Тверцы. А слово Тверца связывают с финским словом «tiort», что значит «быстрый». По другой версии, наоборот, реку Тверцу назвали по городу. При этом название города Тверь производят от русского слова «твердь», что означает ограда, крепость.
Подробнее тут
http://tverskaya-oblast.ru/tver.html
[img]http://*********ru/7007711m.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********ru/6998495m.jpg[/img]




> *В Беседке tigricadn писала о том, что хочет участвовать!*
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139281&page=111


Вот я её и озадачу, пожалуй))Так... не занимать... пошла в личку писать и ещё двоих искать. Позже сообщу.

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Оказалось, не так-то и легко уже найти человекоффф))), которы приняли бы эстафету

Так... точно передала эстафету *Даниловой Виктории (Torry)*!!! 
Осталось 2!!!

----------


## Torry

Спасибо!!! Вот только сестричку вчера фотографировала!!!

----------


## Lina_21

> Эстафету передаю Наталке (Nata S), Виталине (Lina_21) и Танюше (Паганини)
> У Вас 3 дня! Хорошего вам настроения и солнечной погоды!


Эстафету приняла, правда с опозданием. Уж очень замоталась и сфотографироваться  не было возможности.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2xWmmY7wkLAt/In-ku.jpg

Хмельницкая область, село  Маков  & Шатава. Места у нас прекрасные, живописные, близко от Камянца-Подольского

----------


## говорушка

Эстафету приняла,желающих принять пока нет.

[img]http://*********ru/6989061m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ладушка

Готова принять эстафету. Кидайте вызов. :Smile3:

----------


## говорушка

> Кидайте вызов


можно?

----------


## Ладушка

*говорушка*, 
Поймала! :Smile3:

----------


## говорушка

> Поймала!


Спасибо.
Передаю эстафету Ладе-Ладушка.
может есть желающие?

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

> *говорушка*, 
> Поймала!


Чуть-чуть  успела((( печалька Желающие принять эстафету есть ещё?

----------


## говорушка

передаю эстафету
 ИРИНЕ-Иришка Б

----------


## Иришка Б

С удовольствием принимаю!Побегу фоткаться!!!

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

> С удовольствием принимаю!Побегу фоткаться!!!


Да что всё мимо меня-то)))

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

> Да что всё мимо меня-то)))


*Эстафету приняла*

----------


## Ольга Великая

завтра буду фоткаться и выкладывать фоточку..... Кому можно передать эстафету???

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

> *Эстафету приняла*


Ура!!! Нашла второго продолжателя эстафеты!!! Спасибки))) Это Боркова Вера Николаевна (Borkova Pavlovo) 
Хто третьим будет?)))

----------


## говорушка

у кого есть желание принять эстафету?

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

> у кого есть желание принять эстафету?


))))) :Taunt:

----------


## говорушка

:Aga:

----------


## sveta_power

> Еще передаю эстафету  Науменко Светлане Леонидовне г. Киев sweta_power.


Естафету приняла! Привет Моему любимому домику, всем родственникам, сёстрам и братьям хто в нём живёт, особенно хозяйке дома!!! Всех люблю!!! Я из города Киева, столицы Украины!!!

Грає море зелене, тихий день догора,
Дорогими для мене стали схили Дніпра,
Де колишуться віти закоханих мрій...
Як тебе не любити, Киэве мій!!!

[img]http://*********net/6752035m.jpg[/img]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6973734.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6966566.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6956326.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> может есть желание еще у кого?


Я наблюдаю как и все за акцией. И немного грустно как-то стало. Идея-то замечательная! Подобного рода дела должны приносить позитив, радость, чувство единения, а на данный момент люди с опаской принимает эстафету и судорожно бегают в поисках кандидатов по форуму. 

И вот подумалось, а что если внести изменения в правила? Что-то прописать такое, чтобы акция не заканчивалась, потому что активных участников уже не остается.  Как-то растормошить тех, кто в тексте прописан "черными буквами" )))? Придумать какой-нибудь оригинальный сувенир-приз-сюрприз за самый интересный, либо самый необычный пост... креативный.... (критерии могут быть разными).
Если не подбрасывать дрова в огонь - костёр потухнет, так же и с нашей акцией. 
Из тех же "штрафников" кто до сих пор игнорит - на порку розгами  :Taunt:  

Марина как-то предлагала  книгу сделать про инку. Вот пожалуйста. Сколько у нас уже есть страниц с фото и текстами, и с видео и с музыкой для такой книги,  география инку, весь земной шар в одной книге! 
Сейчас делают интерактивные книги, журналы в спец. программах, кто умельцы? Ну наверняка же есть! Вот как *здесь*  Можно и традиционно, в фотошопе.
Вот как-то так.

----------


## tigricadn

> Хто третьим будет?)))


Эстафету принимаю, Юлечка!

----------


## ПУХОВА

Друзья, коллеги, поздравляем всех с праздниками майскими!!!! 
Мини-встреча ведущих в Киеве. 
Благодаря форуму ИН-КУ мы познакомились много лет назад)) Великая сила- общения и дружбы. 
Вдохновляет)) 
города Киев, Хмельницкий, Днепропетровск, Александрия, Кассель (Германия) и Черкассы.

Мы вас обожаем!!!!

 [IMG]http://*********ru/6953121.jpg[/IMG]

 [IMG]http://*********ru/7011488.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> наблюдаю как и все за акцией. И немного грустно как-то стало. Идея-то замечательная! Подобного рода дела должны приносить позитив, радость, чувство единения, а на данный момент люди с опаской принимает эстафету и судорожно бегают в поисках кандидатов по форуму.


Валерия, спасибо за проявленный интерес и за переживания по поводу хода акции. Я вчера уже писала и про страхи и про передачу эстафеты. Но думаю, что стоит повторить еще раз. 



> Цель акции - охватить как можно больше людей, но раз не находятся приемники - значит просто мы приблизились к одной из границ географически-виртуального ореола. В этом нет абсолютно ничего страшного


Совет принявшим эстафету и думающим принимать или нет - Не стоит переживать и судорожно бегать, раз все ваши знакомые и друзья уже участвуют в акции, ничего кроме головной боли это не даст. Просто если вы действительно хотите, то принимайте вызов и присоединяйтесь к акции и всё. Фотографируйтесь и размещайте свои фотографии с названиями ваших городов, с их интересными историями. Жаль только что на форуме зарегистрировано более 140 тысяч человек, а передача эстафеты застопорилась когда общий список не превышает и 400 человек. Я прошу вас только подумайте, а все ли ваши друзья здесь, может все таки кто-то сидит и скромненько ждет в стороночке, когда же - когда же вспомнят непременно его :Blush2: 



> И вот подумалось, а что если внести изменения в правила? Что-то прописать такое, чтобы акция не заканчивалась, потому что активных участников уже не остается.  Как-то растормошить тех, кто в тексте прописан "черными буквами" )))? Придумать какой-нибудь оригинальный сувенир-приз-сюрприз за самый интересный, либо самый необычный пост... креативный.... (критерии могут быть разными).


Акция будет идти еще месяц, после 15 мая будут внесены некоторые изменения в правила. Но это не будет связано с призами-сюрпризами, просто завершающая фаза акции :Yes4: . Если люди не хотят участвовать в акции, то никакие призы не заставят их участвовать, как впрочем и никакие изменение правил  :Yes4: 



> Если не подбрасывать дрова в огонь - костёр потухнет, так же и с нашей акцией.


Именно поэтому важна передача эстафеты. Именно поэтому, повторюсь, прежде чем сказать: "все мои друзья участвуют",- переберите в памяти все имена - так ли это :Grin: 



> Из тех же "штрафников" кто до сих пор игнорит - на порку розгами


Ни в коем случае! Акция "Мой дом in-ku"... ну давайте представим и проведем аналогии с домом.... не будем же мы штрафовать, допустим,  нашу бабушку потому, что она не вышла к ужину, просто она глухая-не расслышала, надо просто ей сказать ПОГРОМЧЕ :Rap: , а может у нее склероз и ей просто надо напомнить  :Grin:  или карать санкциями дядюшку, не пришедшего на день рождения, просто он был в командировке, и по объективным причинам прийти не смог. Так что никаких порок и никаких розг :Nono:  :Taunt: 



> Марина как-то предлагала  книгу сделать про инку. Вот пожалуйста. Сколько у нас уже есть страниц с фото и текстами, и с видео и с музыкой для такой книги,  география инку, весь земной шар в одной книге! 
> Сейчас делают интерактивные книги, журналы в спец. программах, кто умельцы? Ну наверняка же есть! Вот как *здесь*  Можно и традиционно, в фотошопе.
> Вот как-то так.


Это непростая задача и титанический труд. Человеку, который возьмется за такое дело сразу можно памятник ставить :Tender:

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Ура!!! Я закончила!!! Итак: мои продолжатели
1. Данилова Виктория (Torry)
2. Боркова Вера Николаевна (Borkova Pavlovo) 
3. Леночка (tigricadn)
Спасибо, девочкам и создателю всего этого мероприятия!!!

----------


## irinavalalis

> Если люди не хотят участвовать в акции, то никакие призы не заставят их участвовать, как впрочем и никакие изменение правил


Полностью согласна! Теперь что из всего обязательно конкурс устраивать? Я думаю было бы проще просто - по желанию кто хочет прислать фото, тот пускай и шлёт! Думаю отпугивает именно то, что нужно найти ещё 3 человек (лично меня -да). а так с удовольствием - кто ищет человека - готова сфоткаться, и прислать. Либо если можно, просто так прислать, без всяких поисков людей.... :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Думаю отпугивает именно то, что нужно найти ещё 3 человек (лично меня -да). а так с удовольствием - кто ищет человека - готова сфоткаться, и прислать. Либо если можно, просто так прислать, без всяких поисков людей....


Думаю, дело все таки не в пресловутых 3х человеках и опять таки не в правилах (у нас будет возможность проверить так ли это после 15 мая) и 



> Не стоит переживать и судорожно бегать, раз все ваши знакомые и друзья уже участвуют в акции, ничего кроме головной боли это не даст. Просто если вы действительно хотите, то принимайте вызов и присоединяйтесь к акции и всё. Фотографируйтесь и размещайте свои фотографии с названиями ваших городов, с их интересными историями.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Теперь что из всего обязательно конкурс устраивать?


Зачем всё переворачивать вверх тормашками да ещё тоном негативизма? Речь шла абсолютно не об этом.

Я думаю, кто внимательный и видит буквы не поверх текста, тот понял, что я хотела сказать.



> Что-то прописать такое, чтобы акция не заканчивалась, потому что активных участников уже не остается.

----------


## Ладога

*Не успеваю сфотографироваться! Завтра фотографию выставлю. А сегодня:*
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6950255m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[img]http://*********ru/6997358m.jpg[/img]
Республика Карелия нынешним летом будет отмечать 95 лет со дня своего основания, центральной площадкой для празднования выбран город Сортавала. Официальный республиканский праздник в честь своего основания Карелия отмечает с 1999 года 8 июня – этот день считается созданием Карельской Трудовой Коммуны, которая ведёт свою историю с 1920 года.Карельский город Сортавала расположен на берегу Ладожского озера, на расстоянии 194 километра от города Петрозаводска. Сортавала входит в список исторических городов России. Сортавала расположена в глубине шхер, почти в самой северной части Ладоги. Первым жителем местности Сортавала, согласно карело-финскому эпосу «Калевала», был бесшабашный паренек, отличный воин и союзник великого Новгорода Лемминкайнен. Шведы неоднократно пытались покорить карелов. Однако великий Новгород, торговавший с карелами, включил Сортавалу в состав Новгородской республики, взяв ее таким образом под свою защиту. В XV веке новгородцы построили тут церковь Николая Чудотворца, которая, пережив многие беды и войны, действует до сих пор. В 1611 году по Столбовскому мирному договору эти земли вошли в состав Швеции и сто лет находились под ее властью. Во время русско-шведской войны 1656 - 1658 годов Сортавала была захвачена и удерживалась русскими. В 1661 году вновь возвращена шведам.Шведы называли город Сордавала. Русские - Сердоболь. Финны - Сортавала. Разрушенный войной и покинутый жителями город де-факто отошел России, хотя и продолжал юридически быть шведским. В 1721 году, по окончании Северной войны, Сортавала с населением всего в три десятка человек официально перешла под российский флаг и получила название Сердоболь.
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6969699m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[img]http://*********ru/6973806m.jpg[/img]
Памятник рунопевцу Петри Шемейкке с кантеле (1935г.) на треугольной площади Вяйнемяйнена.
*Передаю эстафету Людмиле Горцуевой и iricka !*

----------


## Мурамарина

Наконец - то, я заручиласт согласием тех, кому передаю эстафетную палочку: 
1. Тамара Рабе (tamara rabe)
2. Ефремова Александра (Саша Саша)
3. Яцкеева Марина (Maruska).
Теперь могу спасть со спокойной совестью,  с чувством выполненного долга и удовлетворения от причастности к такому грандиозному делу)))

----------


## говорушка

Я передаю эстафету:
1.Ладе (Ладушка)
2.Ирине(Иришка Б)
3.Алене(fktyjxrf)
Спасибо !!!

----------


## Ладога

*Продолжаю.. У нас в городе, в связи с подготовкой ко дню Республики Карелия, всё перерыли. Сфотографироваться на въезде в город невозможно Поэтому пришлось у гостиницы. Приезжайте в гости! (5-6 июня празднование дня Республики Карелия в городе Сортавала.)
*[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6963404.jpg[/img][/IMG]
*Интересная легенда связана с названием города. По одной версии, оно появилось около 1 000 лет назад, когда у карелов появилось пожеговое земледелие - «сорта» означает «пожеговая земля». Однако есть и более забавное объяснение.  На островах в этой местности поселился черт. Но по карельски звук «Ч» не произносится и его заменяет «с». Слово «черт» звучит как «сорт». А слово «вала» означает  «власть». Вот и получилось Сортавала - чертова земля. Земля черта, который тут хозяйничал. По еще одной версии слово Сортавала происходит от финского «сортуа», что означает  «рушить», «гибнуть». Ведь первые поселенцы, сражаясь друг с другом за право обладания этой землей, убивали друг друга и рушили все вокруг. Финское слово «sortovalta» переводится как «тирания».*

----------


## annapenko

> Передаю эстафету дружбы Анечке Пеньковой (annapenko).


Эстафету принимаю. Мы- сибиряки!Нашему городу через год исполняется 300 лет. 

[img]http://*********ru/6972628m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Sемицветик

Вот и я наконец -то добралась:
 Смогла только так обозначиться:
[img]http://*********ru/7003371.jpg[/img]
Передаю эстафету *Светлане Дорофеевой (Рязань)*, больше никому не могу - все уже получали приглашения

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Городок наш не у моря,
На высоком косогоре.
А внизу под косогором
Пробегает лугом, бором
и прохладна и быстра
Волги младшая сестра.

В далях Родины бескрайних
Городков провинциальных 
Очень много, и не счесть.
Самобытность в каждом есть,
И у всех свои секреты.
За зимой приходит лето.
Вишни, сливы, яблонь кроны,
В окнах местные лимоны,
Пароходы у Оки,
Пляжа белые пески,

Для туристов и друзей -
Краеведческий музей.
Магазины, но пока
Нет "Большого",
Есть ДК.
"Лужников" нет, есть дом спорта,
Даже два - признаюсь гордо.
Парки есть - "Зеленый", "Круча".
И заводов разных куча:

И "Восход" и СМИ и ПАЗ -
Не припомнить все сейчас.
Расположен на холмах
Весь в дубравах и садах,
В синей дымке на реке
Павлово- на-Оке.*

[img]http://*********su/5617466m.jpg[/img]

*Передаю эстафету своим землячкам Лене Бесковой (BESElka), Ниночке Сениной (дюймовка) и Оле (Ольга Сара)*

----------


## BESElka

> Передаю эстафету своим землячкам Лене Бесковой (BESElka), Ниночке Сениной (дюймовка) и Оле (Ольга Сара)


Эстафету приняла!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету *Светлане Дорофеевой (Рязань)*


Светик-семицветик, наша тёзка Светочка уже принимала участие в акции:


> 133 Света Дорофеева (Фея Доброфеева) Россия - Рязань


Фото Светланы здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5017875




> Девочки, кто еще подхватит эстафету у меня?





> а третьего человечка не могу найти. Может кто сам отзовется?





> А я боюсь не найду преемников





> Еще двоих постараюсь найти





> больше никому не могу - все уже получали приглашения


Девочки, дорогие, это только так кажется, что все получали приглашения и некому больше передать эстафету. Если хорошо призадуматься, вполне можно найти тех, для кого наш форум является, действительно, домом! :Yes4:  И не обязательно это друзья и близкие знакомые. Это могут быть:

- те, кто давно зарегистрирован и часто здесь появляется; 
- активные форумчане, которые имеют достаточно большое количество сообщений;
- те, кто отзывчив и охотно помогает другим в Срочной помощи и в Беседках;
- выкладывают материал в темах и фотоотчёты со своих мероприятий;
- являются авторами своих тем и мастерских.

Если уж вам не найти того, кого можно назвать, представляете, каково новичкам, которым передали эстафету?! Они тем более никого не знают.

На мой взгляд, проще всего авторам своих тем. Им пишут столько положительных отзывов, что можно смело назвать любого пользователя, вряд ли они откажут! И даже, возможно, будут благодарны за оказанную честь поучаствовать в таком хорошем деле.

И конечно же, любому человеку приятнее, когда его лично вспомнят и пригласят, чем вызваться самому, когда спрашивают отозваться желающих. (Имхо)

Мне кажется, эта акция не только объединяет все разделы форума, показывает лица форумчан и их место жительство, но и помогает оглядеться вокруг, обратить внимание на ближнего, с кем мы живём под одной крышей огромного гостеприимного дома Ин-Ку. :Tender:  Есть очень много активных и одновременно скромных форумчан, которые достойны, чтобы их вспомнили и назвали!

----------


## Ладушка

Приняв эстафету от * говорушки* выкладываю  то, что получилось на скорую руку. 
[img]http://*********ru/6978607m.jpg[/img]
Кидаю вызов трём своим друзьям. 
* Таюссе* - Татьяне  (Краснотурьинск)
*ЛапНику* - Николаю  ( Асбест)
*Arnav* - Владиславу ( Екатеринбург)

----------


## Ладога

> Передаю эстафету Людмиле Горцуевой и iricka !





> форумчане, которым уже передали эстафету:





> 253 Людмила Горцуева


 *К сожалению, Людмила Горцуева болеет и не сможет принять эстафету! Желаю ей скорейшего выздоровления! Срочно ищу замену!
*

----------


## tatusya

Принимаю эстафету от Светочки -Масяньки и Манечки. Спасибо вам, девочки, что не забываете.
     Есть в донецком крае маленький городок- Торез. Там живут замечательные люди, любящие свой край и свою землю. Именно там я живу. Очень надеюсь на мир в нашем крае, чего всем вам желаю.
  Передаю эстафету Анжелике Кримковой из Николаева и Лорику  Юриной из Одессы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/6980675.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

УРА!!!!!!!!!!!! Татусенька моя появилась!!! Очень - очень рада!! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Oj:

----------


## Sемицветик

> И не обязательно это друзья и близкие знакомые.


Нашла новеньких на форуме, надеюсь меня никто не опередил -передаю им эстафету:

*Виктория Новосибирск -Новосибирск

Валентина Агуев*  - Германия

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету Анжелике Кримковой из Николаева


Наташенька, Анжелике уже передавали эстафету, причём, очень давно!



> 23 Анжелика Кримкова (Анжик)


  Ждём-не дождёмся от неё фото! :Tender: 




> Нашла новеньких на форуме, надеюсь меня никто не опередил -передаю им эстафету:
> *Виктория Новосибирск -Новосибирск*


Светочка, опередили! :Grin:  Виктории уже передавали эстафету, вот она в списке:



> 216 Виктория (Виктория- Новосибирск)

----------


## tatusya

Значит, если Анжи передавали эстафету пусть это будет- Наташа Лесная (Киев)

----------


## Саша Львов

> а все ли ваши друзья здесь, может все таки кто-то сидит и скромненько ждет в стороночке, когда же - когда же вспомнят непременно его


Точно, так и есть)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Передаю эстафету Анжелике Кримковой из Николаева и Лорику Юриной из Одессы.


Кстати, Лорику уже передавали эстафету! Вот она в списке: 


> 30 Лариса Юрина (Лорик Юрина)


Так что, Наташенька, с тебя ещё двое! :Ok: 

Натусь, обрати внимание, тут намЁкивают! :Grin: 



> Точно, так и есть)))

----------


## lenik

Дорогие форумчане,эстафету приняла, но еще не нашла кому передать, ищу, пожалуйста, может кто-то откликнется?

[IMG]http://*********org/7255338.jpg[/IMG]
Девушки, пока удалось загрузить только фотографию

----------


## tanu_sha

> Девушки, пока удалось загрузить только фотографию


Не совсем поняла. Удалось загрузить фотографию - из интернета и попозже поеду сфотографируюсь, или загрузила фотографию для акции эстафету пока передать некому?

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*ТВЕРИЧАНКА*, 

Юля, спасибо за приглашение. ) Но я уже участвовала, и даже моя фота здесь есть ))

----------


## окси 777

> Девушки, пока удалось загрузить только фотографию


Лена, классная фотка, мне нравится

----------


## lenik

Фотографию я загрузила для передачи эстафеты( так можно?). Я имела ввиду, что ищу людей для передачи эстафеты.

----------


## pet30

> Эстафету передаю Людмиле Pet30 из Самары.


Эстафету приняла. Всем привет из Самары!

[img]http://*********org/7227736m.jpg[/img]

Передаю эстафету Ирине irinavalalis. Остальных участников объявлю по мере их "обнаружения".

----------


## irinavalalis

> Передаю эстафету Ирине irinavalalis. Остальных участников объявлю по мере их "обнаружения".


Эстафету принимаю. Люди, подумайте, кто может принять у меня :061:  - паника.......

----------


## опал1

Всех с Первомайскими праздниками! Меня зовут Ольга. [img]http://*********org/7251326m.jpg[/img]Наконец-то и я приняла участие в акции. Волею судьбы попала в небольшой северный городок Нягань, что находится на 300 км севернее г.Ханты-Мансийска. Здесь живу и работаю в детском саду. Полюбила этот северный, по-своему неповторимый край. 
Кому передать эстафету, я не знаю. Будем искать, а может быть, акция на мне и закончится:-)

----------


## LapNik

Принял эстафету от Ладушки
[IMG]http://*********net/6801125m.jpg[/IMG]
а дальше... тупик(((

----------


## tanu_sha

> Фотографию я загрузила для передачи эстафеты( так можно?)


По правилам акции нужно 



> Плакатик скачать и распечатать - формат А4, можно и А3, а хотите цветной рисунок или черно белый, можете распечатать на цветной бумаге или украсить стразами. Это уже на усмотрение участника.





> найти надпись с названием города, где живет и трудится участник и сделать на фоне этой надписи фотографию вот с таким плакатиком


Просто, понимаем, что не все могут выехать и сделать фотографию на улице в виду разных не зависящих от человека обстоятельств. Если есть возможность сделать живую фотографию, то это будет предпочтительнее.Хотелось бы видеть все таки фотографии, пусть на фоне монитора или плаката с изображением города, может быть и обработанные в фотошопе... но не коллажи, с изображением трех разных картинок. Но в целом условие



> фотография, где видно:
> 1. Лицо участника
> 2. Название населенного пункта, где проживает участник
> 3. Плакат


выполнено.





> у меня - паника.......


не беспокоиться!!!! Все будет хорошо!!!! :Yes4: 



> а дальше... тупик(((


не тупик, а граница  :Yes4: 



> акция на мне и закончится:-)


Ну а может это и не так. Время покажет :Yes4:

----------


## irinavalalis

Северодвинск расположен на территории одноимённого городского округа Архангельской области, на берегу Белого моря, возле Никольского устья Северной Двины, в 35 км к западу от Архангельска. Город основан в 1936 году как посёлок судостроителей Судострой. В 1938 году преобразован в город Молотовск (название по фамилии советского партийного и государственного деятеля В. М. Молотова). В годы Великой Отечественной войны — один из морских портов страны, принимавший грузы стран-союзниц по ленд-лизу. В 1957 году переименован в Северодвинск по расположению в дельте Северной Двины. Северодвинск — центр подводного атомного судостроения.

----------


## Tania-112a

девочки, я тоже хочу участвовать. К сожалению, мне никто не  предложил. Я очень люблю наш форум. А Можно самой сфотографироваться? сказала об акции мужу, он обрадовался и завтра повезет меня после работы фотографироваться.

----------


## pet30

> девочки, я тоже хочу участвовать. К сожалению, мне никто не предложил. Я очень люблю наш форум. А Можно самой сфотографироваться? сказала об акции мужу, он обрадовался и завтра повезет меня после работы фотографироваться.


Танюша (Tania-112a),с удовольствием передаю тебе эстафету. Принимай и участвуй дальше.


Очень хорошая практика для тех, кто желает, а ему не предложили. Пишите прямо здесь. Можно также списочек составить из желающих, чтобы облегчить дальнейший путь эстафетной палочке.

----------


## Tania-112a

> Танюша (Tania-112a),с удовольствием передаю тебе эстафету. Принимай и участвуй дальше.
> 
> 
> Очень хорошая практика для тех, кто желает, а ему не предложили. Пишите прямо здесь. Можно также списочек составить из желающих, чтобы облегчить дальнейший путь эстафетной палочке.


ура! с удовольствием принимаю!!!!

----------


## irinavalalis

Люди! У меня примите кто-нибудь! Ну о-о-очень прошу :Meeting:

----------


## Олена911

И я очень хочу принять участие  :Blush2:

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Люди! У меня примите кто-нибудь! Ну о-о-очень прошу





> И я очень хочу принять участие


Девчонки, вот и встретились...Ирочка *irinavalalis*, , посылай Аленке *Олена911*, приглашение...

----------


## Маргошик68

> И я очень хочу принять участие


*Олена911*, Алёнушка, передаю вам эстафету, принимайте у меня!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

с радостью приняла эстафету от Андрея Павлова )))

передаю эстафету Светлане Поповой и Юлии Стародубцевой  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## irinavalalis

> Девчонки, вот и встретились...Ирочка irinavalalis, , посылай Аленке Олена911, приглашение...


Думаю - я опоздала..... :Tu:

----------


## NikTanechka

> Эстафету передаю Саше Зорину, Альфие (a_k_gib), Татьяне (NikTanechka)


Эстафету принимаю, извините, пожалуйста, за опоздание, была в отъезде.
Фото выставлю в ближайшее время.
Ищу желающих принять эстафету. Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку.

----------


## Ладога

*Люди добрые! Кто хочет принять у меня эстафету?*
 :Tender:

----------


## Ольга Великая

Ну наконец то и у меня получилось съездить на стеллу и сфотаться!!!  извиняюсь за задержку (ох уж эти праздники) 
Вот только незадача... на мой отзыв "кому передать эстафету?" никто так и не откликнулся (((  [IMG]http://*********org/7254238.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alisa 44

> *Люди добрые! Кто хочет принять у меня эстафету?*


Добрый вечер! Никто не приглашает, ..с большущим удовольствием приму эстафету! И покажу город!

----------


## Ketvik

*Здравствуйте! Отчитываюсь!!! Я с ВАМИ!!!  
Эстафету приняла от Леночки - elen82 из Липецкой области!*



> Передаю эстафету Ketvik (Катюше)


[img]http://*********net/6826409m.jpg[/img]

Ужур - административный центр Ужурского района Красноярского края. Город расположен на реках Ужурка и Чернавка, в 310 км от Красноярска. Основан в 1760 г. хакасами как село (улус). С 1822 - центр Ужурской волости Ачинского уезда Енисейской губернии. 
Название город получил от монгольского слова «ужур», означающего «устье реки», так как поселение начало расширяться в месте слияния двух рек: Ужурка и Чернавка. В 1953 году населенному пункту был присвоен статус города, который также является крупным железнодорожным узлом. Развитие города связано с разработкой месторождения нефелиновых руд в Горячегорске и в Кия-Шалтыре.
 В 40 км от Ужура находится оз. Большое, оз. Малое и оз. Круглое, В 40 км к юго-западу от Ужура находится курорт «Озеро Учум»., где ежегодно отдыхают тысячи человек.
 Население  около 20 тысяч человек.


*Передаю эстафету  обоятельной и привлекательной  lusina Людмиле!!!!*
И предлагаю ещё двум желающим принять у меня эстафету... Жду сообщений в личку!

----------


## annapenko

> Добрый вечер! Никто не приглашает, ..с большущим удовольствием приму эстафету! И покажу город!


C большущим удовольствием передаю эстафету Ирине (alisa 44)- Казахстан. Ищу еще двух желающих принять эстафету.

----------


## alisa 44

> C большущим удовольствием передаю эстафету Ирине (alisa 44)- Казахстан. Ищу еще двух желающих принять эстафету.


Ну вот эстафету принимаю с удовольствием. Завтра отчитаюсь))

----------


## Олеч

> Вот...
> [img]http://*********ru/6840906.jpg[/img]
> 
> Передаю эстафету (надеюсь успешно): Ольге Пушкаревой (*Олеч*), Светлане Пальчех (*СЛАНА*), Лилии Суминой (*Лилька-ванилька*)


Ну вот я и справилась!!!!!!Было не просто)))Найти время и место, для фото)))Пришлось немного подфотошопить)))
[img]http://*********org/7259370.jpg[/img]
Передаю эстафету дальше! Shusteer Олечке, Лерочке (Веда),Татьяне Мироновой! Не знаю, получится ли у них...но эстафету передам!

----------


## NikTanechka

Эстафету приняла от Мариночки Мельник.
Выставляю фотографии.
Наш военный городок расположен в ближайшем Подмосковье. Здесь знаменитый Чкаловский аэродром.
На этом аэродроме начинали свои первые полёты Валерий Чкалов, Юрий Гагарин, многие знаменитые лётчики и все космонавты.
Первые космонавты жили в этом городке, пока не построили "Звёздный", он чуть дальше от нас.

[IMG]http://*********org/7242976.jpg[/IMG] 

[img]http://*********net/6818234.jpg[/img]

С радостью передаю эстафету Светлане *SvetaH.*

*Жду ещё двоих желающих принять участие в акции.*

----------


## SvetaH

> [COLOR="#0000FF"]
> С радостью передаю эстафету Светлане *SvetaH.*


С удовольствием принимаю эстафету!
В ближайшие дни сфотографируюсь и отчитаюсь.

----------


## Kolpachiha

Эстафету приняла от Татьяны Талант 
[img]http://*********org/7230695m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Олена911

> Олена911, Алёнушка, передаю вам эстафету, принимайте у меня!


С удовольствием вчера приняла-и уже запечатлила свой город в истории нашего форума  :Grin: 
Правда розпечатка вышла не очень яркая-а не было времени на другом принтере розпечатать, простите за качество  :Tu: 
Всем Большой привет с Украины, Киевская область, городок _ Богуслав. Основал его князь Ярослав Мудрый (на втором фото) в 1032 году  и  после очередного боя вышел на один из горбов (наш город стоит на 3 горбах) - его воины кричали: "Слава Ярославу", а он стал на колени и сказал - Богу Слава. вот так и был основан наш город 
[img]http://*********su/5586613m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/5581493m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/5593781m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/5601973m.jpg[/img]
на третем фото Маруся Богуславка - очень хорошая и добрая девушка которая рискуя своей жизню спасла 400 козаков с Турецкого плена, а последнее фото - наша Троицкая церковь - которой тоже очень много - много лет.  а еще  Т. Шевченко с отцом ездили к нам на базар и Марко Вовчок - жила в последние годы жизни,родилса Иван Сошенко  - художник и иконописец  - Алипий Галык, училса в Богуславской бурсе О. Кошыць и Нечуй - Левыцькый написал книгу - "Кайдашева семя" - ето про одно с сел нашего района и еще много много всего  приезжайте, все подробненько покажем и розкажем

----------


## dy_mila

> А эстафету я передаю в Белорусь - талантливейшей и сладкоголосой ведущей *Людмиле Деменюк - dy_mila*


Приняла эстафету

[img]http://*********net/6867403.jpg[/img]

----------


## BESElka

*Эстафету приняла у Веры Борковой
*[img]http://*********org/7221493.jpg[/img]

*Передаю эстафету Оле Гагаркиной (ОльгаРомашка), MAGISTRЕ - Мариночке Шевченко (только она не отвечает что-то...),  Ольге Худолей (Фелиция-77)*

----------


## Kolpachiha

[img]http://*********org/7249142m.jpg[/img]

ДЕВОЧКИ КОМУ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ЭСТАФЕТУ,  - СКРИПАЧ ИГРАЕТ В ЧЕСТЬ ФОРУМА!!! :Grin: 




> на жд вокзале, со стороны перрона


Ага если бы он еще был ЖД вокзал, атомная станция РАЭС есть а ЖД за 5 км и без надписи - вот так! :Blink:

----------


## danila_v

[img]http://*********net/6875628m.jpg[/img]
Ой, очень тяжело себя фотографировать и что бы все поместилось в кадр))))
Но ин-ку у меня в сердце)))

----------


## ttanya

> Передаю эстафету Татьяне (ТАТЬ-ЯНА); Ирина (Rina05); Татьяне (ttanya)


_Привет всем  из п. Товарково Калужской области!
 ( Надеюсь,я ещё не опоздала? )
_[img]http://*********org/7231738m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********org/7230716m.jpg[/img] (в данное время, к сожалению, находится на реставрации, пришлось фотографироваться на фоне магазина)
 _История Товарково началась ещё задолго до строительства посёлка.
 Первое упоминание о Товарково встречается в духовной грамоте Ивана III в 1504 году: «Великий Князь Иван Васильевич в духовном завещании  при разделе детям городов и волостей, дал Василию … город Медынь и Радом с вешками по Угру да на Шане слободку, что Товарков садил по Угру же». Садил эту слободку Иван Фёдорович Товарков, получивший «в 1476 году высший чин московского боярина».
         Старший сын Ивана III Василий «перевёл поселение из разряда слобод в разряд волостных центров. А Иван Грозный взял Товарково в опричнину».
В укреплённом товарковском лагере в начале 17 века держались войска поляков Чаплинского и Опалинского, изгнанные затем воеводой князем Дмитрием Пожарским.
Жители села Товарково были приписаны к церкви Николая Чудотворца, что находилась в этом селе. 
          По преданию, «здесь была явлена икона Пресвятой Богородицы». Она приплыла по реке и остановилась около источника. Икона была надломленной, как бы состояла из двух половинок, отсюда и её название «Ломовская» или «Ламская». Недалеко от этого места на высоком берегу Угры и была построена в 1733 году деревянная церквушка. А чудесная икона долгое время была главной святыней храма.
          Каменный однопрестольный храм в честь  Рождества Христова был построен на месте старого деревянного и освящён 16 октября 1906 года. В настоящее время храм восстановлен_.
[img]http://*********org/7215344m.jpg[/img]
 .

_Одна из улиц п. Товарково "Туркестанская" названа в честь  памяти воинов 194 стрелковой дивизии Туркестанского военного округа, которые в октябре 1941 года защищали тогда ещё деревню Товарково. 9 Мая 1969 года состоялось открытие памятника воинам-туркестанцам около школы, а в год 30-летия Победы, в 1975 году, памятник «Советский воин» был перенесён на поселковое кладбище, на братскую могилу.   На  месте первого захоронения погибших воинов-туркестанцев в 2009 году была воздвигнута стела «Никто не забыт». Ежегодно  мы приходим сюда с детьми старших групп на возложение.  
_[img]http://*********org/7261427m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********org/7245043m.jpg[/img]

_Наш посёлок расположен на берегу реки Угра. Угра долгое время была границей между Московским и Литовским государствами. Называют Угру поясом Пресвятой Богородицы.
          Угра являлась водным путём, а перевоз осуществлялся на лодках и на пароме.
          Затем был построен мостик через Угру, который приходилось восстанавливать после каждого весеннего разлива.
   В Товарково я живу с  1982 года. Я всей душой полюбила этот прекрасный, утопающий в зелени живописный, уютный уголок Калужского края!
_[img]http://*********org/7247091m.jpg[/img]   [[img]http://*********org/7231731m.jpg[/img]

_Передаю эстафету Елене (Elena_privat).  Леночка, спасибо тебе огромное!
__Ещё в поиске двух кандидатов... (к сожалению не все соглашаются участвовать по разным причинам)._

----------


## Ладога

> Сообщение от Ладога  
> Люди добрые! Кто хочет принять у меня эстафету?
> 
> Добрый вечер! Никто не приглашает, ..с большущим удовольствием приму эстафету! И покажу город!


*Не успела, уже передали!  Кто ещё хочет прославить свой город, посёлок?*

----------


## alisa 44

> C большущим удовольствием передаю эстафету Ирине (alisa 44)- Казахстан. Ищу еще двух желающих принять эстафету.


Добрый день!
Ну вот и я хочу отметиться и показать свой любимый и красивый город! Южная столица Казахстана Алматы!
[img]http://*********org/7243807.jpg[/img]
Фотограф был уставший и не очень постарался) Плохо видно картинку.
Приезжайте в гости! Спасибо!
Кому передать эстафету пишите....Плохо всех знаю)

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Марина как-то предлагала книгу сделать про инку. Вот пожалуйста. Сколько у нас уже есть страниц с фото и текстами, и с видео и с музыкой для такой книги, география инку, весь земной шар в одной книге!
> Сейчас делают интерактивные книги, журналы в спец. программах, кто умельцы? Ну наверняка же есть! Вот как здесь Можно и традиционно, в фотошопе.
> Вот как-то так.


вот такая книжечка получается, продолжение будет :Yes4: 
книга форум  IN-KU

----------


## mel00elena

А вот и мой фотоотчет о родном городе... 

[img]http://*********org/7245842.jpg[/img]

Есть, конечно, разного рода достопримечательности в нашем городе... Но самая главная сейчас и актуальная достопримечательность - это провалы у нас в городе на промышленном предприятии "Первое рудоуправление", а также на железной дороге (после чего соответственно ее закрыли). Под нашим городом расположены шахты, вот почва и оседает((( 

[img]http://*********org/7223314.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********org/7211026.jpg[/img]

*tanu_sha*, Танюшечка, не знаю кому еще передать эстафету из наших участников... Можешь подсказать, кто еще не участвовал?

----------


## Дания

> вот такая книжечка получается, продолжение будет
> книга форум  IN-KU


Виталя! ЗДОРОВО!!!!! Класс! :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

> а все ли ваши друзья здесь, может все таки кто-то сидит и скромненько ждет в стороночке, когда же - когда же вспомнят непременно его





> на мой отзыв "кому передать эстафету?" никто так и не откликнулся (((





> ДЕВОЧКИ КОМУ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ЭСТАФЕТУ





> Кто ещё хочет прославить свой город, посёлок?





> Кому передать эстафету пишите....Плохо всех знаю)





> tanu_sha, Танюшечка, не знаю кому еще передать эстафету из наших участников... Можешь подсказать, кто еще не участвовал?


Саше из Львова непременно надо передать эстафету. И может посмотреть - кого еще пропустили,  или пока еще не вспомнили. Ну а если все, с кем дружны и знакомы уже тут - я Вас поздравляю! У вас активные и позитивные  друзья :Yahoo: , которые поучаствовали в акции сами и пригласили вас  :Tender: 


И наконец-то!!!! Наконец-то!!!!



> Южная столица Казахстана Алматы!


Теперь я знаю земляки на форуме существуют!!!! Алма-Атинцы на форуме есть!!!!! УРА!!! :Yahoo: 





> вот такая книжечка получается, продолжение будет
> книга форум IN-KU


Пойду смотреть эту красоту - очередной, 10 раз. Огромное-преогромное спасибо за труд! Это просто фантастика! :Oj:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## mel00elena

> Саше из Львова непременно надо передать эстафету. И может посмотреть - кого еще пропустили, или пока еще не вспомнили. Ну а если все, с кем дружны и знакомы уже тут - я Вас поздравляю! У вас активные и позитивные друзья, которые поучаствовали в акции сами и пригласили вас


Танюш, спасибо.
С удовольствием передаю эстафету:

Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка
Геймбух Елена Михайловна (Crystal)

К сожалению, Сашу из Львова не нашла((( Сори...

----------


## alisa 44

> И наконец-то!!!! Наконец-то!!!!
> 
> Теперь я знаю земляки на форуме существуют!!!! Алма-Атинцы на форуме есть!!!!! УРА!!!:yahoо


Таня я тоже очень рада, что АЛМАТЫ  на форуме есть! Очень приятно видеть знакомые места))) Спасибо. А вот эстафету передать пока не знаю кому..ну не очень расстроилась...Зато сама отметилась! спасибо Гите!

----------


## Ketvik

> предлагаю ещё двум желающим принять у меня эстафету... Жду сообщений в личку!


*Девочки и мальчики, к сожалению не могу найти двух желающих, по причине того, что они при ответе в личных сообщениях, заведомо знают, что не смогут найти трёх человек для передачи эстафеты. И потому честно отказываются!  Может изменить правила и передавать эстафету одному человеку??? Давайте обсудим это...*

----------


## alisa 44

> *Девочки и мальчики, к сожалению не могу найти двух желающих, по причине того, что они при ответе в личных сообщениях, заведомо знают, что не смогут найти трёх человек для передачи эстафеты. И потому честно отказываются!  Может изменить правила и передавать эстафету одному человеку??? Давайте обсудим это...*


а что будет если никого не позовешь....это же не страшно??? Главное сама поучаствовала!!! И теперь знаю, что нас с Алматы двое)) Спасибо за такую акцию!!!

----------


## опал1

Передаю эстафету veter-koteyka, больше пока преемников не нашла

----------


## tanu_sha

> Может изменить правила и передавать эстафету одному человеку??? Давайте обсудим это...


Давайте обсудим!!!! :Yes4:  Я уже говорила что



> Не стоит переживать и судорожно бегать, раз все ваши знакомые и друзья уже участвуют в акции, ничего кроме головной боли это не даст. Просто если вы действительно хотите, то принимайте вызов и присоединяйтесь к акции и всё. Фотографируйтесь и размещайте свои фотографии с названиями ваших городов, с их интересными историями. Жаль только что на форуме зарегистрировано более 140 тысяч человек, а передача эстафеты застопорилась когда общий список не превышает и 400 человек. Я прошу вас только подумайте, а все ли ваши друзья здесь, может все таки кто-то сидит и скромненько ждет в стороночке, когда же - когда же вспомнят непременно его


Ведь действительно



> что будет если никого не позовешь....это же не страшно???


Кто то ссылается, именно на то, что боится - что не найдет никого... Но простите меня великодушно, откуда страхи? Мне в принципе интересно это знать. Фотографии принимаются с передачей из трех, двух, одного привета, даже с обещаниями поискать, даже без обещаний :Derisive: . Да, напоминается иногда, что надо передать эстафету троим. Да, сообщается о повторах. Но требований никаких не выдвигается, штрафы не выставляются, санкции не применяются. Так чего боятся?  



> Главное сама поучаствовала!!!


и



> сама отметилась!


И да, с 15 мая правила поменяются



> Акция будет идти еще месяц, после 15 мая будут внесены некоторые изменения в правила. Но это не будет связано с призами-сюрпризами, просто завершающая фаза акции. Если люди не хотят участвовать в акции, то никакие призы не заставят их участвовать, как впрочем и никакие изменение правил

----------


## ирена74

Нам с Кукуськой передали эстафету, мы затянули...потому что у нас была уважительная причина))) Исправляемся!!!!
[img]http://*********org/7241764m.jpg[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

> мы затянули...потому что у нас была уважительная причина))) Исправляемся!!!!


Главное, что вы с нами  :Aga:  :Yahoo: 



> Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка


Лена, Уралочка уже участвовала в акции



> 24. Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка

----------


## Tania-112a

[IMG][img]http://*********org/7231545m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Спасибо за идею. Было здорово поучаствовать.

Иду на поиски продолжателей замечательной идеи. Девочки, примите вызов, кто не участвовал. 
Это было круто: после работы, когда уже солнце почти скрылось, в девятом часу вечера, после двух работ, когда все идут домой отдыхать, кормить семью, детей, мы с мужем быстро мчимся в конец города, чтобы сделать долгожданный снимок. Вы не представляете, как это здорово. Сколько положительный эмоций. За это время нашей дороги туда и обратно, я забыла про все дела, праздники в садике, проблемы. Дорогие, кто не участвовал, принимайте эстафету, не пожалеете. Времени всегда мало. Может кто-нибудь подумает, что это ерунда, ваша акция.  а я скажу: у меня отличное настроение, чего желаю и вам. А это незапланированное, спонтанное путешествия, не имеющая для других  смысла, для меня было подзарядкой, гордостью, что я часть дома ин-ку, да и просто я люблю такие мероприятия.

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> вот такая книжечка получается, продолжение будет
> книга форум  IN-KU

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Я приняла эстафету от Гиты))) Давно :Blush2: 

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/9042a3f2bbf77bd7e4ba7ac3921fabac80491e213565881.jpg[/IMG]

Передаю эстафету Катюше Астраханцевой (*Катюньчик*) и Наташе Барановской (*Барановская Наталья*).

----------


## Марина Миг

> Нам с Кукуськой передали эстафету, мы затянули...потому что у нас была уважительная причина))) Исправляемся!!!!





> Главное, что вы с нами


а табличка у них в руках - из Костромы!!!  :Yahoo:  Как же я люблю вас, инкушники!!!!



> Я приняла эстафету от Гиты)))


А табличка из Брянская была в Гомеле!
Вот это круговорот табличек в природе!!!
Вот они мы - бояре в Гомеле!Мой дом - ИН-КУ! Вероятно, будут фото лучше, но я не удержалась )))
[img]http://*********net/6857047.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/6856023.jpg[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> вот такая книжечка получается, продолжение будет 
> книга форум  IN-KU


Виталик, супер!!! Молодчина!!! :Yahoo:  Ждём продолжения!


*Вижу, что передающих эстафету больше, чем желающих её принять!* :Blink: 



> ищу людей для передачи эстафеты.





> Остальных участников объявлю по мере их "обнаружения".





> Принял эстафету от Ладушки
> а дальше... тупик(((





> Люди! У меня примите кто-нибудь! Ну о-о-очень прошу





> Люди добрые! Кто хочет принять у меня эстафету?





> Ищу желающих принять эстафету. Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку.





> на мой отзыв "кому передать эстафету?" никто так и не откликнулся (((





> предлагаю ещё двум желающим принять у меня эстафету... Жду сообщений в личку!





> Ищу еще двух желающих принять эстафету.





> ДЕВОЧКИ КОМУ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ЭСТАФЕТУ





> Ещё в поиске двух кандидатов... (к сожалению не все соглашаются участвовать по разным причинам).





> не знаю кому еще передать эстафету из наших участников...





> больше пока преемников не нашла





> эстафету передать пока не знаю кому..





> Девочки, примите вызов, кто не участвовал.


 Дорогие друзья! Мне кажется, совершенно бесполезно искать новых участников акции вот таким способом - просто написав, что вы не знаете, кому передать эстафету и просить вызваться добровольно. :Meeting:  Ведь единицы, кто увидят ваш призыв! Да и то, в основном те, кто побывал в этой теме. А ведь сколько пользователей разбросаны по всему форуму! И их никто не приглашает!

Предлагаю вам альтернативу - обратить внимание на *активных и постоянных форумчан*, которые уже *несколько лет трудятся, наполняя нужным материалом закрома форума, делятся своими полезными советами и подсказками, а также помогают другим в Срочной помощи.*

 Ведь мы часто берём для своей работы какой-то нужный материал и не всегда говорим "спасибо" тем, кто его выложил. А может, это как раз тот случай, когда с помощью этой акции *появилась возможность вписать активного форумчанина в историю форума (в книгу Ин-Ку)!!!*
 И как приятно будет этому скромному трудяге, что его заметили и вспомнили именно о нём!  :Tender: 

*Загляните в специальные темы с материалом. Посмотрите, кто выкладывает свои личные наработки, сценарии, музыку, танцы, фото и видео, методическую литературу и разную документацию.* 

*Давайте выразим верным форумчанам-помощникам таким образом свою благодарность!* Пригласите их через личку принять от вас эстафету и поучаствовать в акции! (При этом не забудьте заглянуть к нему в профиль и посмотреть дату последней активности, по-прежнему ли он посещает наш форум).
*Любому человеку приятнее, когда к нему обращаются лично!* Увидите, результат обязательно будет! :Ok: 

Думаю, это займёт у вас всего лишь полчаса-час, чтобы пробежаться по темам и написать нескольким пользователям ЛС. Кто-то скажет, что у него совсем нет времени для поиска! Но ведь наши форумские активисты-альтруисты нашли когда-то время, чтобы выложить материал и чем-то помочь другим в их работе. Это, действительно, те люди, которые считают Ин-Ку своим домом!!! Пожалуйста, обратите на них внимание! :Smile3: 

*Предлагаю поискать активных форумчан в следующих разделах и темах* (нажмите на гиперссылки)  *Форум организаторов Праздника*
*1. Творческие Звездные Мастерские IN-KU
2. Срочная помощь ведущему
3. Отчеты о проведенных праздниках
4. Малые литературные жанры
5. Организация работы
6. Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию
7. Новый год
8. Тематические и стилизованные праздники
9. Ах, эта Свадьба
10. Юбилей и все о нем
11. Музыкальный раздел
12. Детские праздники*

 *Форум: Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду*
*1. Компиляторная и авторская лаборатория творчества
2. Авторские песни и стихи (не переделки)
3. Методический кабинет
4. Праздники в детском саду
5. Танцы в детском саду
6. Детский Театр
7. Ноты, песни, минусовки для д. сада*

 Если нужна навигация ещё по каким-то разделам - пишите, сделаю!
Дерзайте, удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## tigricadn

Город Новороссийск расположен амфитеатром на берегу Цемесской бухты, одной из самых удобных и обширных на Чёрном море. Новороссийск занимает 834.9 квадратных километров площади. Населяют Новороссийск около 220000 жителей.
        Новороссийск является промышленным городом и самым крупным портом на российском черноморском побережье. Административно Новороссийску подчиняются посёлки Абрау-Дюрсо, Гайдук, Верхнебаканский, Горный, Мысхако, Цемдолина, Борисовка, а кроме того, станицы Натухаевская и Раевская, объединённые в Приморский округ. В Мысхако расположено винодельческое хозяйство, которое выпускает замечательные вина "Шардоне", "Каберне", "Алиготе" и другие. Молодые вина стоят достаточно недорого и впоне доступны, а выдержанные марочные вина сильно вырастают в цене, но своего покупателя находят. 
Промышленность Новороссийска, в основном, представлена цементными заводами. Цементное производство одно из немногих, которое осталось на плаву после начала реформ в 90-е.
Курортные зоны с удобными пляжами и множеством баз отдыха расположены около Новороссийска - в районе Широкой балки, Сухой Щели, посёлков Дюрсо и Южная Озереевка. С северо-востока город окаймляет Маркотхский хребет ( в переводе с адыгейских наречий "маркотх" означает "ежевичные горы" ). Горные вершины поднимаются на высоту до 700 метров, но этого не достаточно для защиты города от холодных северных ветров.

Во время Великой Отечественной войны 1941—1945 большая часть города была захвачена войсками вермахта. В 1943 году, в ночь на 4 февраля, южнее Новороссийска, в район Мысхако высадился десант моряков численностью 274 человека, захвативший плацдарм (впоследствии — Малая земля), который удерживался 225 дней, до полного освобождения города. 16 сентября город был полностью освобождён.

7 мая 1966 года за стойкость, мужество и героизм, проявленные защитниками Новороссийска в период Великой Отечественной войны, город награждён орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени. 14 сентября 1973 года в ознаменование 30-летия разгрома войск вермахта при защите Северного Кавказа Новороссийску присвоено почётное звание города-героя с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда».
Сейчас Новороссийск развивается, похорошела реконструированная набережная, появляются современные здания, растёт товарооборот порта и заказы на продукцию цементной промышленности. 

[img]http://*********org/7235653.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/6865252.jpg[/img]

Пишите в личку, кто хочет поучавствовать в акции, ищу 3-х единомышленников!

----------


## Катюньчик

> Передаю эстафету Катюше Астраханцевой (Катюньчик)


Я вышлю фотографию несколько позже, т. к. к 9- Мая у нас со всех сторон к подъезду города обновляют и красят указатели названия города.  :Meeting:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Вот они мы - бояре в Гомеле!


Так так так!!!! а отсюда поподробнее, кто такие бояре, и почему их занесло в Гомель? Это встреча такая, да? :Blush2: 



> Я вышлю фотографию несколько позже, т. к. к 9- Мая у нас со всех сторон к подъезду города обновляют и красят указатели названия города.


Так а мы шибко и не торопим.... Подождем! Раз такое дело! :Yes4:

----------


## Ладога

*Передаю эстафету Марго27* (Тюмень)!!!
*Спасибо, Маргарита!!!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Фрося

[img]http://*********org/7254927.jpg[/img]
Город Балахна - родина Кузьмы Минина.
Балахна в древней Руси была единственным значительным центром соляной промышленности.
В начале XIX века Балахна становится крупнейшим на Волге центром деревянного судостроения, особенно прославившись своими расшивами и белянами, а затем и баржами.
В  16–18 веках Балахна славилась производством печных и архитектурных изразцов. Изразцы использовались на строительстве церквей, облицовки домов и кладке печей. Переливчатыми изразцами, изготовленными балахнинскими мастерами, выполнены шатры храма Василия Блаженного в Москве. Мастера кирпичной кладки из Балахны принимали участие в сооружении Московского Кремля. 
В это же время широкое развитие имели кружевные балахнинские промыслы. Кружевоплетение прославило балахнинских кружевниц на всю Россию. Балахнинские кружева, соперничавшие с брюссельскими, находили большой спрос не только внутри страны, но и за границей.
Самая яркая историческая достопримечательность Балахны – это то, что здесь родился будущий Нижегородский староста – Великий Герой и Гражданин России за всю ее тысячелетнюю историю – Кузьма Минин, спасший Русь вместе со своим военным предводителем Дмитрием Пожарским от полного развала, самозванщины, поругания и интервентов.

----------


## Иришка Б

[img]http://*********net/6852845.jpg[/img]
А вот и я! Правда немного опоздала...Извиняюсь :Blush2: 
Эстафету мне передала Наталья Говорушка.

Теперь побегу искать, кому передать эстафету.

----------


## Djazi

Я извиняюсь, что с опозданием! Вот немножко  про мой любимый город: 

Калу́га — город в центральной России, административный центр муниципального образования городской округ город Калуга и Калужской области со дня её образования в 1944 году; административный центр Калужского уезда и Калужской губернии до 1929 года. Население города — 342 654 чел. (2015).
Город расположен на обоих берегах реки Оки и на притоке Оки реке Яченке, в 160 км от Москвы. Железнодорожная станция на линии Москва — Киев.

Калуга знаменита тем, что с 1892 по 1935 год в ней жил и работал выдающийся изобретатель, теоретик космонавтики Константин Циолковский. Ещё Калугу называют колыбель космонавтики. В связи с этим на флаге и на полной версии герба города имеется изображение первого советского искусственного спутника Земли. В городе действует Музей космонавтики — первый в мире и крупнейший в России музей космической тематики, созданный при непосредственном участии С. П. Королёва и Ю. А. Гагарина. Также в Калуге творил Александр Леонидович Чижевский - советский биофизик, один из основоположников космического естествознания, основоположник гелиобиологии и аэроионификации. В Калуге находится экспозиция Дома-музея А.Л.Чижевского, она дает представление о непростом жизненном пути ученого, его многообразной научной деятельности, художественном и поэтическом творчестве.
Посетители имеют возможность познакомиться с «Люстрой Чижевского» и ее современными модификациями.

[img]http://*********org/7213961.jpg[/img][img]http://*********org/7263112.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/6869223.jpg[/img]
Приняла я эстафету от Галочки, на форуме GalinaM. За что ей, СПАСИБО! :Vishenka 33: 

И чуть позже, я передам эстафету. Только сначала  найду желающих)

----------


## tetiana26

Всім привіт з України!!! ЯЛЮБАВА , дякую за довіру! З великим задоволенням приймаю Ваше запрошення!!!

----------


## Elena_privat

> _Передаю эстафету Елене (Elena_privat)._


Принимаю эстафету! В три дня уже не уложилась, и в ближайшие не уложусь :Blush2:  Всю жизнь опаздываю!

----------


## Kolpachiha

[img]http://*********org/7225270m.jpg[/img] - "достопримечательность моего города"
Передаю эстафету: Лях Елене Григорьевне (Музрукоff), Оксане (oksyyy), Авдеевой Ольге Анатольевне (avdeev 2000)

----------


## Zажигалка

> спешу передать эстафету





> Елене (Zажигалка)


  Эстафету приняла..  Спасибо.  
[img]http://*********org/7254985.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6826040.jpg[/img]

Эстафету передаю Татьяне Прохоренковой( Танюша Ванильная), Наталье Гудим ( Гудимка), Галине Гилевой (Похестакес)

----------


## pet30

Передаю третью эстафетную палочку Елене (undinarusalka)! Леночка, я знаю, что ты любишь фотографироваться и у тебя получаются замечательные фотки! Поделись с нами теплом твоего солнечного города Туапсе  :Smile3: !

----------


## Каttим

Мне очень стыдно, что я так опоздала! И, возможно уже поздно, но мне так хочется рассказать Вам о том, какой он- наш славный город-крепость Псков- один из древнейших городов России! Впервые упомянутый с 903 года!! И в этом году мы отметим 1112 лет!!! :Victory:   Псков — город на северо-западе России, расположен на реке Великой при слиянии её с рекой Псковой. Архитектурные памятники города относятся к историческому наследию Российской Федерации! А в 2009 году нашему безумно красивому и по-своему гордому городу "за мужество, стойкость и массовый героизм, проявленный защитниками города в борьбе за свободу и независимость Отечества.." присвоили почетное звание Российской Федерации "Город воинской славы"!! :Yahoo: 
И, такой прекрасный, гордый, славный, но безумно гостеприимный Скобаристан :Smile3: , как называют его жители-Скобари, ждет всех форумчан в гости!!!!!! :Tender: 
[img]http://*********org/7262147.jpg[/img], [img]http://*********org/7260099.jpg[/img]

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> З великим задоволенням приймаю Ваше запрошення


Ура !  Передаю эстафету* Татьяне (tetiana26) из Киевской области*

----------


## Музрукоff

> Передаю эстафету: Лях Елене Григорьевне (Музрукоff)


Принимаю с радостью!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## похестакес

> Галине Гилевой (Похестакес)


Эстафету приняла, рада, что являюсь сожителем в таком большом и прекрасном доме!

----------


## Саша Львов

Меня пригласили сразу двое: ttanya и ЯЛЮБАВА.  Девочки, спасибо, с удовольствием принимаю эстафету, потому, что и мой дом ИН-КУ уже давно. Всех люблю, ждите фото!

----------


## ttanya

> Меня пригласили сразу двое: ttanya и ЯЛЮБАВА.  Девочки, спасибо, с удовольствием принимаю эстафету, потому, что и мой дом ИН-КУ уже давно. Всех люблю, ждите фото!


 _Передаю эстафету Александре (Саша Львов)!_ 
_Александра! Спасибо большое!!! Вот и у меня появился второй участник, который принял у меня эстафету!!
_  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dium

Принимаю от Танюшки (Пеструшка Веселушка) эстафету
[img]http://*********org/7215088m.jpg[/img] 

И передаю *Жанне Шараповой Одесса Украина*, *Ирина Окминская (Glafira) Одесса Украина* , *Оксане Кулагиной Винница Украина*

----------


## ttanya

_Передаю эстафету третьему своему участнику elena1982_07 
Елена! Спасибо огромное!

 Всех участников Акции, нашу хозяюшку Мариночку, модератора форума  Музочку, организатора замечательной идеи провести АКЦИЮ "Мой дом IN-KU"  Танюшку и всех жителей этого прекрасного домика ИН-КУ от всей души поздравляю с праздником Великой Победы!!!  Девочки! Всем, всем, всем желаю счастья, мира и добра!
 С праздником!!! _

----------


## зулико

Ну вот, наконец и я с фото. Пока никому не передаю эстафету - жду отклика.
Я живу в Бишкеке, столице Кыргызстана, городе - "колыбели" двух революций. "Бишкек" у киргизов - мешалка для взбивания кумыса - напитка из молока кобылицы.Раньше это был город Фрунзе, названный так в честь полководца М.В.Фрунзе. А в 1991 году переименован в Бишкек.
Бишкек расположен на севере Кыргызстана в Чуйской области, у подножья Киргизского хребта, входящего в состав большой горной цепи Тянь-Шаня. Через Бишкек протекают 2 реки – «Аламедин» и «Ала-Арча», которые стекают с южных гор. 
Население Бишкека составляет более 1-го миллиона человек. В городе проживает около 90 наций. Межнациональный язык общения – русский.

Улицы в Бишкеке расположены перпендикулярно друг к другу. Это способствует тому, что улицы хорошо проветриваются чистым горным воздухом. Всего в Бишкеке пролегает 938 улиц, многие из них названы в честь выдающихся кыргызских и русских деятелей культуры.

*Железнодорожный вокзал.*


[img]http://*********net/6831203.jpg[/img] 

*Торговый комплекс БИШКЕК ПАРК*

[img]http://*********net/6837347.jpg[/img]

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Всем привет))))
Я была тут очень давно, с 2007 года. Ещё не проводила праздников, а только пела. Была только в музыкальных разделах, общалась с лабухами.
И позвала сюда Лорика, потому что часто работали вместе: она вела, мы пели. Об ин-ку мне рассказал наш друг, саксофонист. Он сейчас в Москве, женился и уже не саксофонит) 
А эстафету передаю...даже не знаю, многие уже приняли, повторять не стану. Главное, что мы есть!


[IMG]http://s011.*******.ru/i318/1505/20/1ff7d3cc9043.jpg[/IMG]

Не могу вставить картинку)

----------


## Марина Миг

> Так так так!!!! а отсюда поподробнее, кто такие бояре, и почему их занесло в Гомель? Это встреча такая, да?


Таня, да, это такая встреча друзей ))) Мы бояре, которые собрались на пятый Гомельский Избомй.  #одного_ИНКУ_ягоды мы )))
А вот здесь чуть-чуть о том, что было http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139405

----------


## tanu_sha

> Не могу вставить картинку)


и я не вижу фото  :No2: 



> Мы бояре, которые собрались на пятый Гомельский Избомй. #одного_ИНКУ_ягоды мы )))


а ну так вас и запишу - бояре из гомельской избы  :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Иришка Б

Девчушки,есть ещё желающие принять эстафетууууууу???Уже с ног сбилась!!! :Fz: Отзовитесь!

----------


## SvetaH

Эстафету приняла от  NikTanechka, выставляю свой фотоотчёт.
Я живу в небольшом военном городке Власиха - столица Ракетных войск, сейчас это ЗАТО.
Всего 20км от Москвы, а такой райский уголок.
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6830756m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6829732m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6880935m.jpg[/img][/IMG]  [IMG][img]http://*********net/6865575m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Передаю эстафету: Ларисе - лариса61, Диане -  m-diana-2007 из Беларуси.

----------


## tanu_sha

199 участников!!!! Кто же, кто же станет юбилейным - 200?
Участники акции :
1. Танюша (tanu_sha) Казахстан - Алматы
2. Марина Админовна (Mazaykina) Германия - Потсдам
3. Юля (ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА) Россия - Новосибирск
4. Инесса (Анатольевна) Казахстан - Петропавловск
5. Карен Мкртчян (КАРЕН) Россия - Москва
6. Анна (vovana) Россия - Минеральные воды
7. Зоя (Тамада в Якутии Зоя,Мурзилка) Россия - Алдан
8. Светлана Анисимова (nezabudka-8s) Россия - Струги Красные
9. Танюшка Норская (Татьянка) Россия - Балашиха
10. Леночка (Kley) Россия - Томск
11. Виктория Косыгина (Вик_тори_я) Россия - Киренск
12. Иринка (Славина) Украина - Селидово
13. Елена (Львовна) Россия - Воркута
14. Алина (KAlinchik) Украина - Хмельницкий
15. Гита (bree80) Латвия - Краслава
16. Леночка (Бегущая по волнам) Россия - Новосибирск
17. Мариша (Марина Дудник) Россия - Магнитогорск
18. Аннушка (annuschka) Германия - Франкенталь
19. Елена Чекурина (даника) Россия - Зеленогорск
20. Таня (Курица) Россия - Печоры-Псковские
21. Танечка (Donskova-t) Россия - Бузулук
22. Марина (Марина Миг) Россия - Кострома
23. Людочка Михняк (Lyudochka) Украина - Переяслав-Хмельницкий
24. Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка
25. Наталья (Natali_T) Казахстан - Петропавловск
26. Галина (Ганина Галина) Россия - Суздаль
27. Цильке Светлана (YLKE) Россия - Ухта
28. Светлана Мельник (Ribka-тамадушка) Украина - Черкассы
29. Дина (Dinna) Казахстан - Астана
30. Лариса (sokolixa) Россия - Чесма
31. Юля (приветик1999) Казахстан - Усть-Каменогорск
32. Алла Евтодьева (aichka) Россия - Калуга
33. Саша (Annon) Россия - Люберцы
34. Сушко Татьяна (Джина) Украина - Запорожье
35. Елена (Алешина Елена) Россия - Заволжье
36. Ирина Игнатова (Окрыленная) Россия - Гигант
37. Маргарита (Маргарита Феоктистова, Не подарочек) Украина - Николаев
38. Елена Гурьянова (gurik) Россия - Десногорск
39. Бычкова Марина (Валькирия Маруся) Украина - Жеребково
40. Танюшка (Татьяна55) Россия - Омск
41. Ирина Баринова (Vitolda) Россия - Пенза
42. Валерия (Валерия Вержакова) Россия - Астрахань
43. Геночка (moros) Россия - Калуга
44. Марина (MarinaMi) Беларусь - Минск
45. Николай Бугаков и Наталья Стадник (дуэт НИКА ПЛЮС) Россия - Ярославль
46. Елена Острикова (Гумочка) Россия - Правокумское
47. Андрей (Papandr) Россия - Чебоксары
48. Ольга Шакура (Жихарка) Россия - Канск
49. Александр (Секс) Россия - Радужный
50. Светлана (Масяня) Россия - Радужный
51. Танюшка Стрельцова (Именинка) Казахстан - Рудный
52. Леночка (Медведик) Россия - Новосибирск
53. Валентина Литовченко (Валя Муза) Украина - Чутово
54. Людочка Чернышова (Ludochka-69) Россия - Ставрополь
55. Танечка (ATLANTIS) Германия - Амберг
56. Танюшка (Пеструшка Веселушка) Россия - Оренбург
57. Светлана (Дорогина Светлана) Россия - Челябинск
58. Светлана Дерда (катя 98) Украина - Вишнёвый
59. Светочка Таюкина (SNAR) Россия - Северск
60. Оксана (Оксана Радуга) Россия - Искитим
61. Оксана Кошелева (оригинал) Россия - Ухта
62. Елена Аблаева (Еленка1976) Россия - Жигулевск
63. Наталья Мелешникова (Долька лимона) Россия - Шахты
64. Валерия Вислевская (Макушка) Кыргызстан - Бишкек
65. Светлана Хохлачева (Светлая Лань) Россия - Суровикино
66. Елена Ужве (ЕленаНик) Россия - Суровикино
67. Оля Беляева (Olga Beliaeva) Украина - Клёсов
68. Губанова Наталья (Натуля) Россия - Москва
69. Ирина Раннева (irinar) Россия - Луховицы
70. Мария Толкачева (Марийка-Умница) Россия - Новонукутский
71. Дания (Дания) Россия - Татарск
72. Наташа (Megatoi) Россия - Краснодар
73. Алёна (гунька) Россия - Фряново
74. Наташа (Наташкин) Россия - Каракулино
75. Татьяна (Татьяна_Gold) Россия - Красноярск
76. Марина Смирнова (Varvara) Молдова - Кишинев
77. Иван (Мурашко Иван) Беларусь - Гомель
78. Марина (Мальвина 13) Украина - Александрия
79. Маша (manja) Германия - Hessen
80. Лариса (Lorry) Германия - Бад Камберг
81. Екатерина (Екатерина Шваб) Россия - Лоухи
82. Елена Мартынова (elen-ka20) Украина - Харьков
83. Ира Железняк (Ирина Викторовна муза) Украина - Чернигов
84. Юрий (юрик71) Казахстан - Астана
85. Кислицина Леночка (Elen2) Украина - Теплодар
86. Танюшка Будюк (Талант) Украина - Винница
87. Лилия Горьковец (lllog) Россия - Архангельск
88. Лариса Некрасова (Valenta) Россия - Троицк 
89. Руслан (Руслан Шумилов) Россия - Брянск
90. Лена (Левадана) Россия - Новосибирск
91. Таушан Леночка (E-lena) Украина - Хмельницкий
92. Наташа (Озорная) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
93. Людочка Сапожкова (ilarionova) Россия - Ярцево
94. Оля Сивухина (olga kh) Россия - Кирово-Чепецк
95. Вероника (вероника-солнце) Россия - Новосибирск
96. Оксана (oksana-szr) Россия - Сызрань
97. Инна (Инна Шульга) Россия - Брянск
98. Мариша Мельник (~Марина~) Россия - Жешарт
99. Валентина (ZAVCLUB) Россия - Евпатория
100. Елена (Елена Видьманова) Россия - Ямбург
101. Оля Гавран (oga) Украина - Каланчак
102. Аришенька Чугайкина (laks_arina) Россия - Калининград
103. Марина Тимофеева (***Маруся***) Россия - Пушкинские Горы
104. Пётр (Пигмалион) Россия - Канск
105. Ольга (Ольчик Умница) Россия - Минеральные воды
106. Оксанка Коваленко (ОЙКОВ) Украина - Волочиск
107. Танюша (Petavla) Россия - Калиновское
108. Галочка (lipa29) Россия - Самара
109. Бондарь Людмила (Stashynj) Украина - Ровно
110. Виктория и Степан (Вика и Ко) Россия - Липецк 
111. Светлана (Матильда 1967) Россия - Илек
112. Ларочка Бурцева (Lara) Россия - Стерлитамак
113. Элла Батырская (Просто Эльвира) Россия - Уфа
114. Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Украина - Днепропетровск
115. Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Украина - Измаил
116. Татьяна (Суперстар) Россия - Азов
117. Анюта (Анюта Солнце) Россия - Темрюк
118. Аня (Анюша) Беларусь Минск
119. Виталий (TIMOHA69) Россия - Славянка
120. Наташенька (Наталья0405) Россия - Москва
121. Людмила (ludmila_zub) Россия - Новоминская
122. Боднар Світлана (Світланочка) Украина - Хмельницкий
123. Ирина (berryX) Украина - Светловодск
124. Зоя (Крымчанка) Россия - Евпатория
125. Галочка (GalinaM) Россия - Тамбов
126. Роза (Саби) и Ландыш (ландыш64) Россия - Альметьевск
127. Юленька (sima) Россия - Самара
128. Рита (Маргошик68) Россия - Химки
129. Ирина Гордиенко (Коллега) Украина - Ромны
130. Леночка Проскура (leonora_) Украина - Миргород
131. Лена Савинцева (Дом Савиньон) Россия - Сочи
132. Светлана (notka47) Россия - Вологда
133. Света Дорофеева (Фея Доброфеева) Россия - Рязань
134. Наталья (Наталья-42) Россия - Кемерово
135. Наталья (solnet) Беларусь - Брест
136. Леся (ЯЛЮБАВА) Украина - Тетиев
137. Лена (elen82) Россия - Красное
138. Светланочка (НСА) Россия - Красногорск
139. Светочка (su=vn ) Украина - Комсомольск
140. Юля (Julkamaus) Германия - Хильдесхайм
141. Лена (Lenylya) Россия - Балахна.
142. Ирина (Бемолик) Россия - Верхняя Салда
143. Оленька (Lapsik 061) Украина - Винница
144. Татьяна (Anfisa23) Россия - Самара
145. Оленька (ВИОЛА 03) Россия - Королев
146. Оксана (окси 777) Россия - Смоленск
147. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина) Россия - Пермь
148. Ириша Парахневич (Парина) Беларусь - Жлобин
149. Инночка (Qie) Россия - Новокузнецк
150. Ирина (sky36) Россия - Удомля
151. Татьяна Бурдилкина (Такса) Россия - Рязань
152. Люба (кэт радистка) Россия - Клин
153. Ирина (irysia) Украина - Нетешина
154. Юля (ТВЕРИЧАНКА) Россия - Тверь
155. Виталина (Lina_21) Украина - Шатава
156. Наталья (говорушка) Россия - Уссурийск
157. Науменко Светлана (sveta_power) Украина - Киев
158. Людочка (ПУХОВА) Украина - Киев
159. Людмила (optimistka17) Украина - Днепропетровск
160. Ирина Федоренко (Иринка-Картинка) Украина - Александрия
161. Елена (чижик) Германия - Кассель
162. Наталья (Ладога) Россия - Сортавала
163. Анечка Пенькова (annapenko) Россия - Омск
164. Штыленко Светлана (Sемицветик) Россия - Шиловск
165. Боркова Вера (Borkova Pavlovo) Россия - Павлово
166. Лада (Ладушка) Россия - Асбест
167. Наташа (tatusya) Украина - Торез
168. Леночка (lenik) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
169. Людмила (Pet30) Россия - Самара
170. Ольга (Опал1) Россия - Нягань
171. Николай (ЛапНик) Россия - Асбест
172. Ирина irinavalalis Россия - Северодвинск
173. Лена (Дергилева Лена) Россия - Пикалево
174. Оля (Ольга Великая) Россия - Мыски
175. Катюша (Ketvik) Россия - Ужур
176. Ольга Пушкарева (Олеч) Россия - Рощино
177. Татьяна (NikTanechka) Россия - Чкаловский 
178. Татьяна Колпакова (Kolpachiha) Украина - Кузнецовск
179. Алёнушка (Олена911) Украина - Богуслав
180. Людмила Деменюк (dy_mila) Беларусь - Гомель
181. Лена Бескова (BESElka) Россия - Саров
182. Вика Воротынцева (danila_v) Беларусь - Минск
183. Татьяна (ttanya) Россия - Товарково 
184. Ирина (alisa 44) Казахстан - Алматы
185. Марченко Елена (mel00elena) Россия - Березники
186. Ирина Щетинина (ирена74) Россия - Десногорск
187. Юля (Кукуська) Россия - Десногорск
188. Танюша (Tania-112a) Россия - Екатеринбург 
189. Потапчук Светлана (Svetlanachuk) Россия - Брянск
190. Леночка (tigricadn) Россия - Новороссийск 
191. Наташа (Фрося) Россия - Балахна
192. Ирина (Иришка Б) Украина - Харьков
193. Ольга (Djazi) Россия - Калуга
194. Елена (Zажигалка) Россия - Зеленогорск 
195. Бояре из избушки Беларусь - Гомель
196. Катя Логинова (Каttим) Россия - Псков
197. Светлана (Dium) Украина - Измаил
198. Зульфира (зулико) Кыргызстан Бишкек
199. Светлана (SvetaH) Россия - Власиха


а так же форумчане, которым уже передали эстафету:
1. Марина Морозова (Марья)
2. Дарья Голева (Очарование)
3. Павел Адясов (PAN)
4. Наташа (Нотя)
5. Юля (Юльчита)
6. Лариса (Ларико)
7. Оксана Сенова (Оксана Сенова)
8. Юля (Dju)
9. Леночка (Елена Ширшина)
10. Светлана Денисова (Света Д.)
11. Юля (Северяночка)
12. Инна Мотрий (мотрий Инна)
13. Элен (Элен)
14. Александра (Александрия)
15. Наталья Племяшова (Татка Натка)
16. Людмила Видеман 
17. Сашенька (sa-sha76)
18. Наталия (Natir)
19. Базилевская Яна (Базилевс)
20. Марина Вреднуля 
21. Анжелика (Анжелика.)
22. Анжелика Кримкова (Анжик)
23. Нонночка (Nonna)
24. Элиночка Моденова (Лина М.)
25. Маришка Денисова (zizi)
26. Юлия Цыганеску (Юля34)
27. Лариса Юрина (Лорик Юрина)
28. Катюша Кольцова 
29. Марина Поткина 
30. Светлана и Михаил Островских (Мишкина и Мишка)
31. Лариса Холява (Холява Лариса)
32. Александр (Гуслик)
33. Танюшка Колесникова (Колесо)
34. Анатолий (tolyanich)
35. Наталья Красникова (Онга)
36. Гера Бочкарев (Герман Бочкарев)
37. Руслана Дроженец (ruslava)
38. Вика Емельянова 
39. Анюта (Himmelinka)
40. Ирина Иванова (Риша-Риша)
41. Елена Муха (ленсанна)
42. Танюша Алексеевна 
43. Марина (mariSh_a)
44. Лена Матвиенко (matvi-elena)
45. Наталья Серова 
46.  Анна Любимцева 
47. Любовь Коробова 
48. Наталья Постолатий (Наталья Молдова)
49. Олег MOPO 
50. Яна Губанова (Януська)
51. Марго (margo57)
52. Сергей (solist64)
53. Виталий Доля (Виталий Доля)
54. Аленушка (Буля)
55. Танюшка (BONATA)
56. Лёша Инопланетянин (Инопланетянин)
57. Дима (Дональд)
58. Лернер Инна (Insuminka)
59. Доливец Татьяна (Коше4ка)
60. Марина (kroschka20)
61. Анжела (ДильКА)
62. Света Форелька 
63. Томара 
64. Рыжкова Светланка (Рыжикова)
65. Анечка Данилова (Анна85)
66. Леночка Синецких (elena1982_07)
67. Наташа (НАТЕЛЛА)
68. Мариша (energizer70)
69. Леночка (mash-elena)
70. Мария Нохрина (СовМари)
71. Ирина Тимонина (piyavoshka)
72. Оксана Заяц (BimBoom)
73. Алена Островская (Ненька)
74. Эльвира (Мэри Эл)
75. Калинина Ольга (Пчелка)
76. Наконечная Оксана (Ksjushechka)
77. Пивоварова Светлана 
78. Ирина Прудченко (Ира38)
79. Ирина Вожакова (yurgezova)
80. Леночка Позитиффка
81. Наташа Завьялова (natnice)
82. Евгения Баранова (девочка Женя)
83. Дарья Симонова 
84. Наташа (mar16)
85. Игорь (LINSLI)
86. Юля Федулаева (Юляша Пензючка)
87. Анечка (a-nutik)
88. Татьяна (Nich Tanya)
89. Елена Макарова (MakaRock)
90. Ириша Холодная (ИВЛАДА)
91. Аллочка (Алла и Александр)
92. Натусечка (Натник)
93. Ирина (Рамоновна)
94. Оксана (вокся)
95. Вера Денисенко 
96. Инна (Инна Ткачук)
97. Лена (Елена Дианова)
98. Лена (koluchka)
99. Шакун Людмила (romashakun)
100. Феофилова Татьяна (tfeofilova)
101. Береснева Светлана (svetlansber)
102. Лев Шафир (Лев)
103. Марину (mar62)
104. Светлана Масюк (Светлана Слоним)
105. Татьяна Бронзенко (nfnf73)
106. Яресько Алёна (серпантинм)
107. Ольга (olgaring)
108. Вероника 
109. Марина (цокотуха)
110. Елена Федоровна (Lempi)
111. Саунин Виктор (mishel61)
112. Алина Зубинская (ann81)
113. Ольга Журавлёва (Olgaj)
114. Юлия Сущенко (Юляша 75)
115. Марина Румянцева (Марина Н)
116. Андрей (babich)
117. Виктория Духно (Victoria Bloom)
118. Светлана Нейкова (Svetikovazp)
119. Светлана Лещенко (КОТСТУДЕНТ)
120. Таня Цыганкова (танюха1972)
121. Ирина (Sirin08)
122. Светлана (Травка).
123. Лариса Чекалина (Линси)
124. Ольга Серафимовна (Олюр)
125. Наташа (Skania)
126. Люба (Крокус)
127. Наталка (Nata S)
128. Танюша (Паганини)
129. Ириша (Буча)
130. Оля (Ольга-63)
131. Александр (feleks)
132. Леночка Мозуль (Елена М)
133. Наташа Наташа1974
134. Валентина Файт 
135. Татьяне (КУРАЖ)
136. Альфия (a_k_gib)
137. Саша Зорин 
138. Ольга (Панночка)
139. Волобуй Марина (Марина Морская)
140. Екатерина Котельникова (katyakotkot)
141. Людочка Северинова (Люсева)
142. Танюша Дружинина (Karamel)
143. Вика Харламова (Victorya)
144. Анне Ковальской (***Lady-A***)
145. Анжелика (Ворона)
146. Алексей (Грамофон)
147. Ольга (Sovash)
148. Лиличка Терновая (Лильчик)
149. Светлана (Светик Николаевна)
150. Раиса (Раиса2001)
151. Татьяна Трущелева (t.re)
152. Катя Степанова 
153. Наталья (Саблегубик)
154. Светлана Шафаренко 
155. Михина Елена 
156. Бессонова О. (123Mama456)
157. Онуфрей Наташа (НАТА ЛИВ)
158. Светлана Михайловна (Izmail96)
159. Татьяна (Nechaykat)
160. Оксана (pedagogovna)
161. Елена (ЕЛЕна966)
162. Любочка (Любаша И)
163. Леночка (Елена Ильина)
164. Настенька Сенник (AnastasiyaS)
165. Оля (Ольха)
166. Наталья (WWW Наталья)
167. Светлана Пальчех (СЛАНА)
168. Лилия Сумина (Лилька-ванилька)
169. Людмила (Livni)
170. Марина (Рыбка)
171. Оля (о-ля-ля)
172. Александра 
173. Марина Шевченко 
174. Ксенния (ksywa)
175. Инна Борисова (Иньчик)
176. Наташа (Макната)
177. Галина (gvs)
178. Людмила (lolu66)
179. Людочка Щурова (Людмила Zum)
180. Лилия (Цветок)
181. Инночка (ambra)
182. Валюша (MALIATKO9)
183. Наташенька (Сентябринка)
184. Нина (alaska72)
185. Ирина (Ирина 51)
186. Танюша Дзюбенко (t.chernetskaia)
187. Ирина Иванова (лядова)
188. Наталья Сонина (Babsy)
189. Жене Талышевой (Элита)
190. Асе Бегляровой (Ясмин)
191. Ирина (Rina05)
192. Алена (Alena Stenkovay)
193. Ирина (Muzira)
194. Виктория (Виктория- Новосибирск)
195. Анна (Almira)
196. Марина (Malina85)
197. Ирина (SCHORLE)
198. Виктория (vikaufmann)
199. Таня (gramulik)
200. Панькова Наталья (Naatta)
201.  (yu-k-a)
202.  (muson521)
203. Галинка (Galina-slutsk)
204. Аня Горская (anusay)
205. Света Русских (svetsvet)
206. Лариса (Лорис)
207. Медведчикова Адель (Ада)
208. Марина Евгеньевна (Marina-28-T)
209. Ирочка (IRENA100)
210. Александра (Alexandra_B)
211. Светочка-Удомля 
212. Елена (lenok_64)
213. Иришка Семенкова (Сёмушка)
214. Надя Балашова (Наденька - Надюша)
215. Инесса Жильцова 
216. Коваленко Лилия (ЮЛилиана)
217. Татьяна (trinya116)
218. Данилова Виктория (Torry)
219. Тамара Рабе (tamara rabe)
220. Ефремова Александра (Саша Саша)
221. Яцкеева Марина (Maruska)
222. Алёна (fktyjxrf)
223.  (iricka)
224. Ниночка Сенина (дюймовка)
225. Оля (Ольга Сара)
226. Татьяна (Таюсся)
227. Владислав (Arnav)
228. Валентина Агуев 
229. Наташа Лесная 
230. Людмила (lusina)
231. Оля Гагаркина (ОльгаРомашка)
232. Мариночка Шевченко (MAGISTRA)
233. Ольга Худолей (Фелиция-77)
234. Елена (Elena_privat)
235.  (veter-koteyka)
236. Катюша Астраханцева (Катюньчик)
237. Наташа (Барановская Наталья).
238. Маргарита Марго27
239. Лях Елена (Музрукоff)
240. Оксана (oksyyy)
241. Авдеева Ольга (avdeev 2000)
242. Татьяна Прохоренкова (Танюша Ванильная)
243. Наталья Гудим (Гудимка)
244. Галина Гилева (Похестакес)
245. Елена (undinarusalka)
246. Татьяна (tetiana26)
247. Жанна Шарапова 
248. Ирина Окминская (Glafira)
249. Оксана Кулагина 
250. Лариса (лариса61)
251. Диана (m-diana-2007)

----------


## s.piskunn

Всім привіт! Мене звати Світлана. Естафету прийняла від Kolpachiha. Моє фото
[IMG]http://*********org/7269076.jpg[/IMG]

[img]http://*********net/6846015.jpg[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/V_2NL81SgZAQh ,
https://yadi.sk/i/ccgt05McgZ9di

Я живу в мальовничому куточку України - це місто Сміла, Черкаської області. Існує цікава легенда про Смілу. Місто назване на честь сміливої дівчини, яку татарське військо разом з іншими жителями погнали в неволю, але вона змогла втекти з татарського полону і через непроходиме Ірдинське болото привела допомогу - українських козаків, які у кривавій січі перемогли татарське військо, але дівчину не вберегли. Ніхто не знав, як було звати ту дівчину, тоді козаки назвали її Смілою і в її честь назвали місто. Так з'явилось на нашій Черкащині місто Сміла. Передаю всім форумчанам привіт і буду шукати наступних учасників акції!!!

----------


## НАТА ЛИВ

Всем привет эстафету приняла давно все не находила кому передать вот исправляюсь
[IMG]http://*********org/7240340.jpg[/IMG] 
Город Комсомольск расположен на берегах Днепра в центральной части Украины, в месте богатых залежей метала, что спровоцировало в прошлом промышленное развитие города.
Комсомольск возник как рабочий поселок при Полтавском (ранее Днепровском) горно-обогатительном комбинате, построенном в 60-е годы прошлого века с целью разработки залежей железной руды на месте большой магнитной аномалии. И сегодня практически все магистрали города ведут к корпусам ПГОК.

Эстафету передаю Беликовой Виктории(Vika_Belikova) и Михайленко Эллине(dasha_bene) пошла еще искать

----------


## Lempi

Эстафету приняла от Катюши Шваб. Только сейчас смогла сфотографироваться. Кому передать- не знаю.... Отзовитесь, кто хочет поучаствовать...

Это Карелия! Мой любимый ПЕТРОЗАВОДСК! Ровесник Санкт-Петербурга! Основан в 1703 году!

[img]http://*********org/7221934.jpg[/img]

А это - "море дивное Онего"! Одно из самых крупных озер - Онежское озеро.

[img]http://*********org/7262881.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

> а ну так вас и запишу - бояре из гомельской избы


неа,Танюш, не так: бояре из ФОРУМСКОЙ ИЗБЫ на выезде в Гомеле, см. фото с чумаданом, а на нём -узнаёшь наклейку))):

[img]http://*********org/7271079.jpg[/img]

----------


## fktyjxrf

Привет! Эстафету приняла от Наташи (говорушки)

[IMG]http://*********net/6858314m.jpg[/IMG]

Ветер, из нескольких кадров на этом эмблему нашу лучше видно. Это перед въездом в город, около КПП. Памятник первооткрывателям космоса "Невесомость", но у нас его Рыбаком называют (вооот такую рыбу поймал). здесь жених и невеста разбивают бутылку шампанского на счастье. 

[IMG]http://*********net/6865485m.jpg[/IMG]
 это моя доча в прошлом году...
Город цветет, 2 июня ему будет 60! жаль, что скоро уезжать.
Не знаю, кому передать эстафету...

----------


## fktyjxrf

Про Байконур говорят: Мы мечтаем отсюда уехать, чтобы после потом вспоминать....

[IMG]http://*********net/6839919m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6827631m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6830703m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6828655m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6876782m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6879854m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6880878m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6865518m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6859374m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## зулико

Передаю эстафету Анжелике(Триолька) из Кемерово. Двое других в поиске.

----------


## Kolpachiha

Передаю эстафету: Пискун Светлане Викторовне (s.piskunn) ,Рагутько Татьяне (Осянечка)

----------


## dasha_bene

Здравствуйте!!! Эстафету приняла от НАТА ЛИВ. Кому передавать, если честно, даже не представляю, но на выходных сфоткаюсь. В своем городе (Луганск) проблематично, поскольку вот уже полгода я- "особа, переміщена з тимчасово окупованої території" :Tu:

----------


## опал1

Эстафету с удовольствием передаю  золотому человеку, Цветик (Лена)

----------


## зулико

Передаю эстафету хорошему человеку - Танюше (Урдомчанка).

----------


## Oksyyy

Приняла эстафету от Тани Колпаковой.

[img]http://*********su/5670171m.jpg[/img]

Василько́в (укр. Василькíв) — город областного значения в Киевской области Украины, расположенный 25 км южнее Киева и насчитывающий 37 тысяч человек). Город стоит на реке Стугна и является центром Васильковского района, не входя в его состав.

Первое поселение существовало на месте Василькова ещё в глубокой древности. В 988 году по приказу Владимира Великого была построена крепость для защиты Киева с юга от набегов кочевников. Своё современное название город получил в 1157, когда перешёл под власть Василька Юрьевича, сына Юрия Долгорукого. Город сильно пострадал в 1240 во время монголо-татарского нашествия. Упомянут в летописном «Списке русских городов дальних и ближних» (конец XIV века). Магдебургское право с 1586 года.
В 1658 царский воевода Юрий Барятинский разбил под Васильковом войско Константина, брата гетмана Ивана Выговского.
Исторические памятники: Змиевы валы, собор Антония и Феодосия (1765), Никольская церковь (1792).
В 1796 Васильков обрёл статус города.
В 1826 стал центром восстания Черниговского полка.

Это, конечно, не вся история любимого города, но хоть чуть-чуть хотелось рассказать про свой древний город.
Бегу искать кому эстафету передать.

----------


## Урдомчанка

Приняла эстафету от  Замечательного человечка Зулико!!!

[img]http://*********ru/7025115m.jpg[/img]

Наш небольшой (5 тыс.жителей) поселок УРДОМА находится на юге Архангельской области и на самой границе с республикой Коми. Поэтому и название его с коми языка переводится как  Белкин дом. УР - белка, Дома - дом. Градообразующие предприятия поселка НПС - нефтеперекачивающия станция и КС - 13 - Компрессорная станция по перекачке газа. Когда-то , давно, УРДОМА считалась Лесным поселком, т.к. в основном занимались вывозкой леса. У нас две школы и 2 детских сада, в одном из которых я и работаю музыкальным руководителем. Природа у нас Очень красивая: леса, богатые дичью и лесной живностью,  луга, лесная речка Лупья и река Вычегда, которая впадает в Северную Двину.  Жизнь у нас спокойная, но в тоже время проходит много различных праздников, одним из которых является День Урдомы, на который, благодаря местному меценату, приезжают знаменитые артисты.
 Приезжайте к нам в гости! МИЛОСТИ ПРОСИМ!!!

----------


## Музрукоff

> Передаю эстафету: Лях Елене Григорьевне (Музрукоff)


Вот наконец-то и я! Приглашаю всех в Конотоп! 
Первые упоминания о городе датируются октябрём 1634 года, хотя некоторые историки считают, что Конотоп как населённый пункт существовал ещё до татаро-монгольского нашествия. Откуда такое название у города?
Первая легенда гласит, что во время перехода болот татарской конницей в этих местах погибло много коней и воинов. 
Другая легенда объясняет связь названия с инцидентом с царицей Екатериной ІІ, карета и эскорт которой завяз в болоте. Царицу спасли, а сокровища утонули. Царица, выбравшись, произнесла: «Что это за место такое, где кони тонут?». Отсюда и название пошло — Конотоп.
Третья легенда рассказывает, что название город получил по речке Конотопка, протекавшей неподалёку от поселения. Мимо поселения часто ездили кочевники, которые дали ему это название.
А еще Конотоп - это крупный железнодорожный узел, это город партизанской славы, это конотопский трамвай и "Конотопская ведьма". Это 14 школ, 13 садиков, 3 техникума и 2 института. Это трудолюбивые и доброжелательные жители, среди которых и я, преданная поклонница щедрого и уютного домика ИН-КУ.

[img]http://*********org/7250512m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********org/7224913m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********org/7210577m.jpg[/img]

Ну и конечно же Конь
[img]http://*********org/7216721m.jpg[/img]
Всё, с чувством выполненного долга пошла в народ, искать преемников!  :Grin:

----------


## Триолька

С удовольствием принимаю  "стартовую палочку" от Зульфиры ( Кыргызстан-Бишкек).Фото выложу чуть позже.

----------


## tanu_sha

Привет! Привет! Привет!
Как я и обещала, с 15 мая правила акции изменяются :Yes4: . С сегодняшнего дня передача эстафеты отменяется :Grin: ! Списки форумчан получивших эстафету, но не принявшие участие в ней – больше не публикуются. Таким образом, с сегодняшнего дня участие в акции могут принять и те, кто боялся принять в ней участие из-за правила - передать эстафету трем друзьям, и те кто является на форуме новичками – прекрасная возможность познакомится, ну и безусловно еще и для те, кто по какой-то причине ранее не получил приглашение участвовать в акции. То есть, говоря словами персонажа из фильма «Танцуют все!». 
Все кто живет в доме IN-KU, мы ждем вас! 
Присоединяйтесь!!!!!
Все что по прежнему нужно - это фотография, где видно:
1. Лицо участника
2. Название населенного пункта, где проживает участник
3. Плакат

----------


## Maruska

Приняла эстафету от Марины Казымовой (Muramarina)Прошу прощения,что дотянула до последнего,как тот  студент-обстоятельства!
[IMG]http://*********ru/7039473.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> с 15 мая правила акции изменяются. С сегодняшнего дня передача эстафеты отменяется *«Танцуют все!»*


Ура!!! Здорово, будем знакомиться  дальше. :Yahoo:

----------


## Музрукоff

> С сегодняшнего дня передача эстафеты отменяется


Вот и чудненько! Только я все-таки разочек передам эстафету. Приглашение летит в город Киев *Ларисе Ллорехен!*

----------


## tanu_sha

> Только я все-таки разочек передам эстафету


Так это здорово!!!! Пусть летит эстафета в Киев Ларисе!!! :Yes4:

----------


## s.piskunn

> Так это здорово!!!! Пусть летит эстафета в Киев Ларисе!!!


Так приятно знакомиться с новыми участниками!!! :Ok:

----------


## irinavalalis

> Привет! Привет! Привет!
> Как я и обещала, с 15 мая правила акции изменяются.


Уф! Отлегло.... :Vah:  А то у меня никто так и не принял приглашение - даже не знаю почему (некоторые даже не ответили на личное приглашение), теперь по крайней мере переживать не придётся, что так никого и не нашла :037:

----------


## alisa 44

> Уф! Отлегло.... А то у меня никто так и не принял приглашение - даже не знаю почему (некоторые даже не ответили на личное приглашение), теперь по крайней мере переживать не придётся, что так никого и не нашла


Добрый вечер!
А я хоть и предлагала, но отказывались..) боялись форума.., боялись условий.....Поэтому принимая эстафету и не надеялась на продолжение....а след свой оставить хотелось)))
И просто с большим удовольствием выставила фото от нашего города!
ВСЕМ ВСЕГО САМОГО ЛУЧШЕГО!!! 
ДАВАЙТЕ ДРУЖИТЬ!!!
И мне приятно!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> боялись форума..


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: ???????????
Извините, Ирина, мне эта фраза совсем непонятна. 
Хотелось бы услышать расшифровку, как можно бояться нашего форума и что мы делаем не так?  :Meeting: 
 То есть люди заходят на форум и трясутся?  :Vah:  Схватят материал и бегом ноги делают отсюда? Или что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## tanu_sha

> боялись форума.., боялись условий...


а я не думаю что это боязнь форума или условий и правил акции - просто не все хотят 



> след свой оставить


не все готовы ехать неизвестно куда, чтобы сфотографироваться с какой-то там бумажкой :Aga: 

Но все равно я рада, что организовала эту акцию. Я рада, что познакомилась с новыми людьми. Есть фотографии которые просто греют душу - и я иногда их пересматриваю (о самых любимых расскажу после окончания акции). Может и вас будут любимые фотографии участников, которые запомнились и полюбились... Но поговорим об этом позже....
Искренне надеюсь, что в предстоящие две недели мы еще познакомимся с новыми участниками акции, и будут еще интересные, яркие и позитивные фотографии.  :Smile3:  :Tender:

----------


## alisa 44

> ???????????
> Извините, Ирина, мне эта фраза совсем непонятна. 
> Хотелось бы услышать расшифровку, как можно бояться нашего форума и что мы делаем не так? 
>  То есть люди заходят на форум и трясутся?  
>  Или что Вы имеете в виду?


Света добрый вечер ! 
Схватят материал и бегом ноги делают отсюда? ..это ваша фраза...так...многие и делают...А потом боятся критики, плохих отзывов...И когда им предлагала присоединиться....говорят..."Да нет, мы же здесь просто, проходом..."  Может боятся условий, что не всё открывается сразу....ведь есть соседние форумы...
Для каждого сложно открыться, даже просто отметится.....Не знаю почему, и объяснить до конца сложно...
А хочу сказать большоооооое СПАСИБО Гите и Танюше моей землячке и Анне из Омска, которая передала мне эстафету! Как оказалось живем в одном городе с Танюшей!!! В Южной столице Казахстана АЛМАТЫ!!!
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7049432.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Вот она выглядит в 2015 году.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Для каждого сложно открыться


есть надежный способ! Реальные встречи!!!! Это объединяет, вдохновляет и окрыляет - покруче чем редбул  :Grin: 
Вот сами посмотрите http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139620 тут только начинается подготовка. А в акции уже есть фотографии с Гомеля и Киева. Так от них - не оторваться!




> В Южной столице Казахстана АЛМАТЫ!!!


у нас да - красиво, и я Ирина нашла надпись рядом с которой ты фотографировалась.
Я мимо нее почти каждый день на работу езжу. На Аль-Фараби, правильно же?

----------


## alisa 44

> у нас да - красиво, и я Ирина нашла надпись рядом с которой ты фотографировалась.
> Я мимо нее почти каждый день на работу езжу. На Аль-Фараби, правильно же?


Таня,  ул.Саина ул. Шаляпина, а уж если точно живу в Каменке))) ты должна знать...теперь мкр. Таусамалы...
А маковое поле нашли возле п.Бурундай))) ..Люблю очень свой край...))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> когда им предлагала присоединиться....говорят..."Да нет, мы же здесь просто, проходом..."


Понятно. Спасибо, Ирина, за ответ. Тогда не стоит и жалеть, что они не приняли участие. Ведь Ин-Ку для них не дом, а так...проходной двор. :Smile3:  Или сайт с материалами, как некоторые ошибочно понимают. Ведь ФОРУМ - на то и форум, чтобы общаться, обмениваться наработками, уметь слышать не только похвалу, но и критику, чтобы развиваться и двигаться дальше в своём мастерстве!

Мне кажется, эта акция организована, прежде всего, для тех форумчан, которые считают Ин-Ку своим домом, которые благодарны ему не только за материалы, но и за минуты радости и общения с друзьями, и не боятся показать это на плакатике с признанием. :Grin: 
Я очень благодарна Танюше за эту акцию!!!  :Tender:  Будем надеяться, что за оставшиеся до окончания акции дни к нам присоединится немало форумчан, которые хотят сделать такой замечательный подарок ко Дню рождения форума.

----------


## tanu_sha

Точно! А для меня те улицы все одно - АльФараби или объездная, я сама первоалматинская 



> ул.Саина ул. Шаляпина,


тык а я работаю недалеко от Шаляпина - Яссауи. Маленький у нас городок :Grin: 




> для них не дом, а так...проходной двор


Давай не будем так строги  :Grin: . Кто то из них, может быть погостит - погостит, да уйдет. А кто то может быть - станет родным.

----------


## alisa 44

> Точно! А для меня те улицы все одно - АльФараби или объездная, я сама первоалматинская 
> 
> тык а я работаю недалеко от Шаляпина - Яссауи. Маленький у нас городок


Это точно)))) Многомиллионый город ..оооочень маленький))  Таня так я  там совсем рядом!!! Квартал выше.........
А встретились здесь....на форуме!!!! Как здорово!!!!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> А встретились здесь....на форуме!!!!


Форум потому что волшебный!!!!  :Grin:  Да да!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Таня так я  там совсем рядом!!! Квартал выше.........
> А встретились здесь....на форуме!!!! Как здорово!!!!!!





> Форум потому что волшебный!!!!  Да да!!!!


девочки, теперь-если вы не встретитесь где-нибудь в кафешке на 



> АльФараби


 :Grin:  и не примете на грудь за здоровье Форума и нас,форумчан, мы вас просто не поймём :Meeting:  :Yahoo:

----------


## irinavalalis

> Вот она выглядит в 2015 году.


Кру-у-ть! Завидки берут, нам тут на Севере диком это и не снилось.... :Tu:

----------


## tamara rabe

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/c7d8f3e03ad00795bacab65cda92c6b05b0a99214682806.jpg[/IMG]

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ ИЗ МАЛЕНЬКОГО ГОРОДКА В ГЕРМАНИИ - WELVER - ОТ БОЛЬШОЙ ПОКЛОННИЦЫ НАШЕГО ЛЮБИМОГО САЙТА!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГОЙ!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Тамарочка, вот теперь-то я тебя ВИЖУ!!! Отлично выглядишь, так держать!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО ИН-КУ И ЗА ЭТО - ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ПОДРУЖИТЬСЯ С ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ, КРЕАТИВНЫМИ И ПРОСТО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ!  :flower:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Но все равно я рада, что организовала эту акцию. Я рада, что познакомилась с новыми людьми. Есть фотографии которые просто греют душу - и я иногда их пересматриваю (о самых любимых расскажу после окончания акции). Может и вас будут любимые фотографии участников, которые запомнились и полюбились..


_Танюша, уверена, что все участники акции рады в бОльшей мере, чем ты.... 
Сопричастность к жизни нашего Ин-Ку-Дома не эфемерная, а конкретная - крепенькая такая, как надежные стены хозяйского дома, 
построенного рачительными умельцами - нашими форумчанами во главе с радушной и заботливой Хозяюшкой, Мариной АДМИНовной. 
Для меня принять участие в акции было радостным событием - не ради "засветиться", а ощутить себя одним из "кирпичиков" Ин-Ку-Дома. 
Дорогого стоит приглашение от одной из самых уважаемых форумчанок - Иришки Бариновой. 
А уж когда увидела свое фото на страничках фолианта, созданного нашим Виталием Тимофеевым (Тимохой) - ваще загордилась! 
Не судите строго мою нескромность... Эти признания среди своих - родных и близких... маленечко можно же??! самую капелюшечку?! 

И с нашей Незабудочкой-Светланкой соглашусь:_ 




> Мне кажется, эта акция организована, прежде всего, для тех форумчан, которые считают Ин-Ку своим домом, которые благодарны ему не только за материалы, но и за минуты радости и общения с друзьями, и не боятся показать это на плакатике с признанием.
> Я очень благодарна Танюше за эту акцию!!!  Будем надеяться, что за оставшиеся до окончания акции дни к нам присоединится немало форумчан, которые хотят сделать такой замечательный подарок ко Дню рождения форума.


_С небольшим уточнением : наша Акция - это наш общий подарок для всех нас, жителей форума Ин-Ку, самим себе и Подарок этот Уникальнейший на добрую Память!!! 
Когда-то станем старенькими и будем путешествовать по закоулочкам своей памяти, в которых одним из самых дорогих будет наш чудесный Форум!!!

И еще хотелось бы обратиться к тем, кто "страдает" хронической скромностью : Присоединяйтесь! Быть вместе - это Здорово!!!_

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> не все готовы ехать неизвестно куда, чтобы сфотографироваться с какой-то там бумажкой
> Но все равно я рада, что организовала эту акцию. Я рада, что познакомилась с новыми людьми.


Идея отличная!с удовольствием приняла участие,жаль,что показала самые скучные места в любимом городе(наивная)хотела оставить всё самое лучшее коллегам форумчанам и форумчанкам. А оказалось.представили родной город всего двое.Жаль,что с Анечкой не знакомы(при желание это легко поправимо)Здесь на форуме,знают,ради личного знакомства я могу махнуть практически в любое место.
Вот сижу сейчас и думаю,проехаться что ли по городу и наделать фотографий с красивых мест?

----------


## tanu_sha

> Таким образом, с сегодняшнего дня участие в акции могут принять и те, кто боялся принять в ней участие из-за правила - передать эстафету трем друзьям, и те кто является на форуме новичками – прекрасная возможность познакомится, ну и безусловно еще и для те, кто по какой-то причине ранее не получил приглашение участвовать в акции. То есть, говоря словами персонажа из фильма «Танцуют все!».


Ну вот, без приглашений как-то не танцуется вообще :Grin: . А многие ведь говорили "Ах если бы не эстафета..." :Taunt: . Ну что ж, а мы начинаем обратный отсчет 
до конца Акции осталось 6 дней!



> мы вас просто не поймём


Танюша, надеюсь мы так и поступим :Grin:  Но немного попозже :Aga: 



> на Севере диком это и не снилось....


А на севере, говорят, божественно цветет багульник....  :Tender: 



> СПАСИБО ИН-КУ И ЗА ЭТО - ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ПОДРУЖИТЬСЯ С ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ, КРЕАТИВНЫМИ И ПРОСТО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ!


Полностью согласна. СПАСИБО!!!



> Присоединяйтесь! Быть вместе - это Здорово!!!


Золотые слова!!!!  :Tender: 




> хотела оставить всё самое лучшее коллегам форумчанам и форумчанкам


Надо было просто взять их с собой. Какие замечательные фотографии получились со встреч. Там ведь не только выполнены условия акции, но и энергетика бьет просто потрясающая!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## alisa 44

> Сообщение от Курица  
> мы вас просто не поймём
> Танюша, надеюсь мы так и поступим Но немного попозже


Добрый вечер! Я тоже ЗА! Только попозже...) Время, время...его всегда не хватает..Увы...
А так с большим удовольствием...даже место присмотрела)

А по поводу Севера и маков..так приезжайте....У нас так красиво: горы, степи...Классс!!!

----------


## Мишкина

> Эстафету я передаю товарищам Крупской и Ленину Мишкиным))) (Светлане и Михаилу Островских). 
> Можно вместе???


[img]http://*********net/6931466.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6934538.jpg[/img]

Нам тоже надо эстафету передать???
щазззз.... мы тоже хотим передать приветы семейным парочкам -
Юлии и Павлу Альтергот г. Нефтеюганск, Оксане и Сергею Сеновым г.Магнитогорск и Сергею Коваленко и Светлане Сорокиной г.Братск!!! 
Ура!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Юльчита

> мы тоже хотим передать приветы семейным парочкам -
> Юлии и Павлу Альтергот г. Нефтеюганск, Оксане и Сергею Сеновым г.Магнитогорск и Сергею Коваленко и Светлане Сорокиной г.Братск!!! 
> Ура!!!


[img]http://*********ru/7086036.jpg[/img]

А наша семья в свою очередь передает эстафету Анютке "Я-малина"))) :Yes4:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Ура!!!





> наша семья


Вы молодцы!!!! Правда забыли одну очень важную деталь :Taunt: .... Плакатик  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: Да да!!!
до окончания Акции осталось 5 дней!

----------


## irinavalalis

> А на севере, говорят, божественно цветет багульник....


Это да красиво - но ТАКОЙ запах -  :030:  голова потом болит...
 :033: 




> А по поводу Севера и маков..так приезжайте....У нас так красиво: горы, степи...Классс!!!


Я последний раз была в Казахстане в 2009 - очень люблю -КРАСОТА! :049:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> книга дополненая разные варианты


Виталя, СУПЕР!!!!  :Yahoo:  Какой ты молодчина!!! Книга замечательная получилась! :Ok:  До слёз тронуло... :Oj:

----------


## fktyjxrf

> книга дополненая


Виталя!!!! рукодельник! Какой ты молодец! как здорово! Пыталась за несколько раз пролистать странички, чтобы всех увидеть - иногда инет подвисал. А теперь :Yahoo:  за несколько минут всех!!! Спасибо тебе, ну и конечно, Танюше! :Tender:  очень хочется надеяться, что это еще не все...

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Какой ты молодчина!!! Книга замечательная получилась!


 :Tu:  А я не могу посмотреть!!!! Почему-то....
Поясните тупишке, что делать надо! Какую кнопочку нажать????

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Какую кнопочку нажать????


внизу стрелочки
[img]http://*********ru/7136897m.png[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

> книга дополненая разные варианты


Потрясающе!!!! Виталя, огромное спасибо! Особенно неожиданно было наткнутся на тему "звездная пыль" на последних страничках. Я про них уже совсем забыла :Smile3: 
до окончания Акции осталось 4 дня!

----------


## Иришка Б

Виталий,скачивала книгу с трёх вариантов,ничего не могу посмотреть .Не пойму в чём секрет?Так хочется посмотреть!Может потому что у меня на компе восьмёрка стоит?В компе какая то абракадабра.

----------


## Ллорхен

[img]http://*********org/7283637m.jpg[/img] [IMG][img]http://*********org/7334836m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

_
Желаю всяческих успехов!                                                                                                                                                                              И в творчестве не ставить веху!                                                                                                                                                                                       По жизни всё так и идет, у вас стремление вперед.                                                                                                                                                   Много идей и воплощений, мероприятий, превращений, улыбок, солнца и тепла.                                                                                                     В вас молодость не отцвела!                                                                                                                                                                    Прекрасны так же и красивы, талантливы и терпеливы!                                                                                                                          Здоровья, счастья и любви, вы свою публику нашли,                                                                                                                                Cвоих друзей, тех кто вас любит,                                                                                                                                                        Всегда поддержит, не осудит                                                                                                                                                              И  будет с вами навсегда и пусть идут, бегут года!_

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> внизу стрелочки


Виталя! у меня это НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ!!!
Я не чайник! Я умею! 
Только у меня при наведении стрелочки на файл, написано только СКАЧАТЬ!!!
Пойду скачаю, может быть тогда заработает на компе!

----------


## tanu_sha

до окончания Акции осталось 3 дня!

----------


## IRENA100

Добрый день или вечер , друзья!!! Надеюсь,  я еще успеваю заскочить в последний вагон со своей фоткой!!!!!Поддерживаю акцию!!!! На фото- Вологда!!!!
[img]http://*********org/7310311m.jpg[/img]

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Виталий!!! В самом деле - на все руки)))

----------


## tanu_sha

до окончания Акции осталось 2 дня!

----------


## Иришка Б

Ура!Получилось с браузера помотреть книгу!Просто здорово!Спасибо Виталик!!! :Ok:

----------


## похестакес

[img]http://*********net/6936462m.jpg[/img]
Догоняю последний вагон иииии.... запрыгиваю. Я дома!

Пермский край- край лесов, наши леса называют пармой (лес на возвышенности), кругом  холмы, как на фото,  покрытые лесом. Здесь я и живу...

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> книга


Виталий,огромное вам,спасибо!!!!
[img]http://*********su/5664587.gif[/img]

----------


## pet30

Виталий, книга классная! Молодец! Спасибо!

----------


## цокотуха

[IMG]http://*********ru/7204200.jpg[/IMG]

ой какая смешная фотография получилась)) фотографировала доченька! эх жаль без таблички! но мой прекрасный город-город Владивосток! привет вам всем!

----------


## tanu_sha

до окончания Акции остался 1 день!

----------


## Ivica

Всем доброго дня! Большущий привет из Крыма!
[img]http://*********ru/7171451m.jpg[/img]
Белогорский район начинается с посёлка ЗУЯ! Один из лучших домов культуры района:
[img]http://*********ru/7147899m.jpg[/img]
Предгорные, потрясающие места! Наше Балановское водохранилище:
[img]http://*********ru/7180666m.jpg[/img]
Солнечный Крым ждёт в гости всех:
[img]http://*********ru/7203198.jpg[/img]

----------


## PAN

> до окончания Акции остался 1 день!


Успел...)))

Прошу прощения у Светланы Незабудочки, за ее нервы...))) Светуль - у меня обстоятельства, я предупреждал... Но благодаря твоей настойчивости - вот он я...))))))))))))))

[img]http://*********ru/7185547.jpg[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светуль - у меня обстоятельства, я предупреждал... Но благодаря твоей настойчивости - вот он я...))))))))))))))


ААААА!!!!!!!! Пашааа!!!!!!! Молодчина, успел!!!  :Yahoo:  Не прошло и полгода!!!!!!  :Taunt:  На подножку последнего вагона вскочил!!! 
Красавчик!!!  :Tender:  Павлуш, прости за мою настойчивость и пощипывание тебя за бока в личке!!!))))) Сам понимашь - без тебя немыслима история нашего форума! Ты обязан быть в книге!!! Ты всегда с нами! Наша защита и опора! Настоящий мужчина, который и пальто подаст, и в морду даст! (тем, кто заслуживает). :Grin:

----------


## marina111

Спасибо, что пригласили, на дворе уже вечер, так что получилось вот что! удачи всем!

[img]http://*********ru/7164034m.jpg[/img]

----------


## a_k_gib

*
ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ ИЗ КАЗАНИ!
Приезжайте на чемпионат мира FINA по водным видам спорта!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/7162033.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## BESElka

> Успел...)))
> 
> Прошу прощения у Светланы Незабудочки, за ее нервы...))) Светуль - у меня обстоятельства, я предупреждал... Но благодаря твоей настойчивости - вот он я...))))))))))))))
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/7185547.jpg[/img]


Так вот он какой, сегодняшний PAN!!!!! ))))) Урра ЗЕМЛЯКАМ!!!!

----------


## Любаша- краса

А-а-а-а-а-а-а!!! А я только что увидела это приглашение и не успею сделать фото!!! Ну, почему сообщение пришло так поздно!!! И как нарочно меня до 6-го июня не будет в городе! Но я с вами!!!

----------


## Урдомчанка

> книга дополненая


СУПЕР!!! ЗДОРОВО!!! КЛЕВО!!! СПА-СИ-БО!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Так вот он какой, сегодняшний PAN!!!!! )))


За время пребывания на форуме я довольно ощутимо вырос...))) В основном вширь...))) Ну и прическа редеет на глазах...)))

Лен, в ваших краях были совсем недавно, по мировым меркам...
[img]http://*********ru/7175183.jpg[/img]

А потом навещали Питер...
[img]http://*********ru/7147535.jpg[/img]

Остальные окрестности палить не буду - просто повторюсь - у меня обстоятельства...)))





> ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ ИЗ КАЗАНИ!


О, майне либен Казан...))) Хочу в Ривьеру...)))

----------


## a_k_gib

> Хочу в Ривьеру...)))


Приезжайте! За чем же дело стало!

----------


## PAN

> Приезжайте!


Рахмат...!!! Обязательно приедем... :Yes4:  Каждое лето приезжаем, надеюсь - и это лето не будет исключением...)))

----------


## Lada118

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР! ЕСЛИ ЕЩЕ УСПЕВАЮ, ТО.. пожалуйста....
[img]http://*********ru/7186437.jpg[/img]
Очень интересная книга. Если есть еще возможность принять участие, то буду очень рада!
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Наташа5374

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4933522 УКРАИНА-КРИВОЙ РОГ. Спасибо форум!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/7222554.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

до окончания Акции остался 0 день!
Дорогие мои участники вот и пролетели 2 месяца. А что же дальше? Для создания второй части подарка мне понадобится какое то время (даже наверное это будет третья часть подарка. Так как мы уже увидели один сюрприз от Виталия - фотокнига просто чудо-подрок для нас и для форума!).
А пока я буду занята созданием подарка - можно продолжать общение, можно высказать свое мнение нужны ли такие акции или нет, посчитать плюсы-минусы. Может быть еще будут фотографии, от людей, кто поздно узнал об акции.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> можно высказать свое мнение нужны ли такие акции или нет, посчитать плюсы-минусы.


Таня! Конечно, такие Акции нужны и необходимы!!!
И ты большая молодец, что придумала ее!
Из минусов.... Медлительность участников Акции. Молодцы те, кто использовал фотошоп, когда не было возможности сфотографироваться там, где хотелось! 
Я ооочень рада, что стала ее участником и даже, если бы меня не пригласили, все равно бы приняла участие.

----------


## Веда

> Может быть еще будут фотографии, от людей, кто поздно узнал об акции.


Танюша, сегодня еще 31 мая, надеюсь, я успела. 
[img]http://*********net/6889439.jpg[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *Дорогие форумчане и гости нашего форума!*
> 
> *31 мая  день рождения  форума IN-KU.com.*


*С Днём рождения, любимый форум!!! Нам сегодня 6 лет!!! Урраа!!!

[img]http://*********net/6912990.jpg[/img]

Желаю нашему форуму долголетия, мира, любви, благополучия, развития и процветания!*

----------


## TIMOHA69

окончательный вариант книги
*Книга Форум IN-KU*тут показаны нужные кнопочки
[img]http://*********ru/7197795m.png[/img]

----------


## Маргошик68

С Днём рождения! Спасибо за такой чудесный подарок для нас всех! :Tender:

----------


## Дания

*С днём рождения, наш дорогой и любимый форум! Виталя, спасибо за великолепный подарок!*

----------


## irinavalalis

Поздравляю всех форумчан с днем рождения форума

----------


## Ладога

*Ура! С днём рождения, форум!*
[IMG]http://*********org/2006476.png[/IMG]

----------


## Lada118

*Ура! Форум, С днем рождения!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7166065m.gif[/img]

----------


## TIMOHA69

форум с днём рождения :Laie 41:  :Laie 33:  :Laie 38:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 39:  :Laie 16: 
[img]http://*********ru/7195760.jpg[/img]

----------


## NikTanechka

*Любимый форум, с Днём рождения!!!
Процветания и долголетия!!!
Виталечка, книга - фантастика, шедевр!!!
Спасибо огромное за такой памятный подарок!!!*

----------


## SvetaH

С Днём Рождения - наш форум!

Виталя спасибо за такой подарок! У меня получилось наконец открыть и почитать нашу книгу.

----------


## Grosmat

_С днем рождения, любимый форум!!!!! Долголетия и процветания нашему любимому, дорогому домику!!!!!_

 Виталя, спасибо за такой прекрасный подарок! Пролистала  с удовольствием все странички книги.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Как удачно удалось зайти,прямо на праздник!!! Любимый Форум :Yahoo:  поздравляю от всей души!!!Пусть в НАШЕМ ДОМЕ будет Мир ,уют и счастье,пусть всем хватит места.Пусть каждый получит то,что хочет!Стихи люблю,а вот писать не умею,так что  :Blush2: стернечено по случаю
Пусть радость и счастье приходят в Наш дом, 
Пусть празднично будет за Нашим столом. 
Пусть солнце приходит в окно со двора 
И солнечным зайчиком будит с утра. 

Пускай пахнет хлебом просторный Наш дом, 
Пусть полная чаша всегда будет в нём. 
Пускай будет в сборе вся Наша семья, 
Пускай соберутся все Наши друзья. 

И здравия чашу поднимут за Нас, 
Чтоб гостеприимства дух не угас. 
Пусть будут раскрыты и дверь, и сердца. 
Атланты Любви пусть стоят у крыльца. 

Здоровья Всем, Счастья на Тысячу лет! 
Забыть навсегда сотни разных диет. 
Гуляйте, ходите и кушайте вкусно. 
Пусть снимет усталость с лица лист капустный!!! 

Читайте! Любите! Танцуйте! Короче... 
Пусть сбудется всё, что мечты Нам пророчат!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

*С Днем Рождения, любимый форум!!! УРАААААААААААААААА!!!!!*

----------


## Еленка1976

Дорогой Форум, С Днем Рождения! Процветания!

[img]http://*********ru/7168922.png[/img]

----------


## colnze

ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ,  С  ДНЮХОЙ!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ И ДОЛГОЛЕТИЯ!!! :Yahoo:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## SNAR

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!! 
"Листая форума страницы,
Мы оставляем там сердца.
Шесть лет - ведь это не граница.
Начало сказки без конца..."*

----------


## Ганина Галина

[img]http://*********ru/7182226.jpg[/img]

----------


## tigricadn

*С Днюхой, любимый форум!!! Долголетия и процветания!!! 
Виташке огромное спасибо, большой труд, лучшего подарка не найти!!! С Днём Рождения!!!*

----------


## Lara

*Поздравляю всех с Днем Рождения форума! 
Пусть общение здесь всегда остается таким же легким, 
приятным и доброжелательным, как и всегда!*

[img]http://*********net/6906860.gif[/img]

----------


## Иришка Б

[img]http://*********ru/7159718.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/7149499.gif[/img]

----------


## Урдомчанка

*С Днем Рождения, дорогие друзья!!! Как здорово, что мы все вместе!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/7155622m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Lyudochka

И я поздравляю всех жителей нашего творческого дома с Днем рождения любимого форума! Вобщем, с ДНЮХОЙ друзья! Так хочется много чего сказать в этот день... не знаю, хватит ли слов...да и надо ли...ведь иногда даже слова ничего не значат... в этот день я хочу поздравить и поблагодарить Марину  и сказать искренние слова благодарности!  Марин, благо-дарю тебе! Ведь именно благодаря форуму  я смогла найти себя... 8лет назад я лежала на больничной койке и не знала как быть... как жить... душу рвал на части единственный мучительный вопрос " почему это случилось именно со мной?" Так случилось, что после  операции на позвоночнике я не смогла ходить... шли дни, месяцы реабилитации, а мне так хотелось просто ощущать землю,траву под ногами... а еще оочень хотелось быть нужной людям, творить, улыбаться,танцевать... казалось бы самые простые вещи....я стала выращивать комнатные фиалки, разговаривать с ними и дарить их своим близким... мне так хотелось подарить друзьям много  радости... потом я начала вышивать  и тоже дарить свои работы людям... мне так хотелось, чтобы люди улыбались чаще, и чтобы 
помнили о том, что оказывается, для счастья не так много и надо... ходить...видеть... слышать...дышать...улыбаться...творить... и однажды произошло чудо... на просторах интернета я нашла форум близких по духу мне людей... они между собой иногда ссорились, потом мирились, обсуждали важные моменты в работе, делились наболевшим и искренне радовались успехам друзей.... мне захотелось быть ближе к этим людям, познакомиться,подружиться и научиться... и вот я на форуме уже 6лет...много чего изменилось с тех пор...да и моя жизнь изменилась... я не просто хожу, я танцую! я не просто веду мероприятия, я дарю людям свою любовь,радость и свет!и все это есть в моей жизни благодаря форуму! Мира,добра,тепла и радости всем! Процветания на многие лета! С Днем рожднния, Ин-ку!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, МОЙ ДОМ, МОЙ ЛЮБИМ  ФОРУМ!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ, ДОЛГОЛЕТИЯ, НЕЗЫБЛЕМОСТИ!!! СПАСИБО  СОЗДАТЕЛЮ- МАРИНЕ!!! СПАСИБО-  АДМИНИСТРАТОРАМ!!!. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!!!

----------


## YLKE

С днем рождения наш замечательный форум!!!!! спасибо тебе за моих друзей, за тех кого я нашла тут и за тех кто обязательно станет моим другом в будущем!!!!! радости вам дорогие форумчане, тепла и света!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga kh

*С днем рождения, самый замечательный Форум! С днем рождения, Мариночка, как МАМА своего именинника))) С днем рождения всех нас - обитателей этого дома, куда всегда спешишь с радостью! Здесь друзья, близкие люди, знакомые (хорошо знакомые и не очень), но все равно - очень близкие, почти родные люди. Всех с праздником - поющих, танцующих, творящих различные чудеса и умеющих подарить ПРАЗДНИК окружающим!!! Всех с днем рождения! Ведь этот день как ПОДАРОК вам, умеющим самим щедро делать подарки))) Каждый из жителей Маришиного дома талантлив по-своему, и здесь многие "обрели крылья"! Поэтому - всем удачи, радости, добра, ясного безоблачного неба...А если вдруг облака, то пусть тогда будет попутный ветер... И - полетели вместе)))) Праздник же!))) Уррррррааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Кума

Разрешите и мне поздравить  замечательный форум ИН-КУ с Днём рождения, поблагодарить хозяйку и всех жителей за душевность, творчество и массу положительных эмоций и пожелать процветания и долголетия!!!!!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

*А я посмотрела книжку!!! Классно-классно-классно!!! Это же какой труд титанический!!!! Браво авторам!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!*

----------


## Марья

[img]http://*********ru/7194586.png[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

*Дорогой и любимый форум в лице "мамы" и радушной хозяйки Марины Зайкиной,её бессменных помощниц -админов , а также в лице ВСЕХ форумчан - нашей  большой семьи  -ПОЗД-РАВ-ЛЯ- Ю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это не просто форум,это  мой дом...моя настоящая семья,Здесь ,мне кажется, я провожу больше времени,чем со своими домашними.Спасибо за участие,за поддержку и за творческую атмосферу,которая здесь царит.А главное- душевное ,открытое и тёплое общение.
Процветания , стабильности и пусть "ин-ку жителей" становится с каждым днём всё больше и больше.*


*Книга  просто бомба!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! автору за такой щедрый подарок !!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## макушка

Мой любимый "IN-KU",с днем рождения!!!Нет на Земле лучшего места,чем родной дом!!!И таким домом для многих стал форум.Тут живут добрые,отзывчивые,талантливые,прекрасные,позитивные,неунывающие люди!!!Всех вас с праздником!!!Всем здоровья и удачи,творчества и успеха!Я считаю наш форум еще и настоящим чудом-можно попросить помощи и тут же ее получить(Занете порой родня и реальные друзья так не торопятся помочь...)Дорогие Администраторы спасибо за ваш труд,Мариночка спасибо за наш дом!!!

Шары взлетают к потолку,
И я кричу-Люблю "IN-KU"
"IN-KU"-ты мой любимый дом,
Пусть будет всем уютно в нем.
Пошла на стол я собирать,
И День рожденья отмечать
Поднимем же бокал друзья,
За дом родной пьет вся семья!!!

 :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Mazaykina

> вот он я...))))))))))))))


Пашка, здорво!!!  :Ok:  :Yahoo: 



> окончательный вариант книги


Виталь, похоже, что еще не окончательный! Есть опоздавшие, прыгуны в последний вагон :)))

*Маргошик68*, 
*Дания*, 
*irinavalalis*, 
*Ладога*, 
*Lada118*, 
*TIMOHA69*, 
*NikTanechka*, 
*SvetaH*, 
*Grosmat*, 
*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 
*Ольчик Умница*, 
*Еленка1976*, 
*colnze*, 
*SNAR*, 
*Ганина Галина*, 
*tigricadn*, 
*Lara*, 
*Иришка Б*, 
*Урдомчанка*, 
*Borkova Pavlovo*, 
*YLKE*, 
*olga kh*, 
*Кума*, 
*elen-ka20*, 
*макушка*, 
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем вам, родные мои!!! Ваши слова ГРЕЮТ душу...
*Марья*, 
Маришка, несмотря твой загруженный график- и Маевка, и Выездные Семинары- ты СДЕЛАЛА это!



> я не просто хожу, я танцую! я не просто веду мероприятия, я дарю людям свою любовь,радость и свет!и все это есть в моей жизни благодаря форуму!


Людочка, я очень хорошо помню нашу встречу в Питере и твой подарок- рушник, созданный твоими талантливыми руками. Ты подарила мне частичку своей души и теперь получаешь алаверды от меня и моего детища инкутика.   :Yes4:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Виталь, похоже, что еще не окончательный! Есть опоздавшие, прыгуны в последний вагон


Ну да Марина так и есть :Grin:  я специально черновик оставил для правки :Grin:

----------


## moros

Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!!! С днем рождения наш дом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С днем рождения всех нас!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо Мариночке за этот уютный уголок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Танечке как организатору этой акции  - спасибо!!!!!!!!! Виталию за такой шикарный подарок, как книга - спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Маришка Админовна поздравляем тебя с днем рождения такого еще маленького, но в то же время такого огромного ФОРУМА!!! береги его, а мы будем очень стараться помогать тебе в этом!!!! а самое главное- БЕРЕГИ СЕБЯ!!! от всего сердца- Веснята))*

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

*Любимый форум ! С праздником!!!
Долголетия, процветания, мира!!!*

----------


## ПЧЕЛКА

Я очень редкий гость на форуме. Но в доме ИН-КУ живут близкие мне люди, с которыми  знакома лично и время, проведенное с ними, храню в сердце, как очень теплые и добрые воспоминания. Я вас всех очень люблю! От души поздравляю форум С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! А хозяйку  крепко обнимаю и целую! Мариша, пусть твое детище растет и процветает, а главное приносит столько пользы всем нам!

----------


## Olga Popazova

С Днем Рождения!!!!! Процветания!!!! Долголетия!!!! Удачи!!!! Жаль, я не приняла участия (слишком поздно увидела, что можно участвовать без приглашения). Но Бердянск с Вами!!!!

----------


## natascha-sam

_Хочу присоединиться к выше сказанным словам, на форуме бываю не часто!!!!Но безумно рада, что однажды забрела сюда!!!!Дом ИН-КУ стал для меня вторым домом, здесь я училась, и ещё буду учиться, здесь я познакомилась с замечательными людьми и я безумна благодарна создателю Мариночке!!!!! 
ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!НОВЫХ ИДЕЙ, ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ И УСПЕХОВ!!!!!!!!!Безумно всех люблю и уважаю!!!!_

----------


## Олена911

Ура!!!
[img]http://*********ru/7196371m.jpg[/img]

----------


## lenik

*Дорогой и любимый форум!
С днем рождения! Люблю, учусь.
 Всем форумчанам здоровья, процветания!!!*

----------


## Масяня

*Наш самый - самый ФОРУМ! Ин-ку - с днем рождения нас! Желаю Маришке - нашей самой заботливой и креативной хозяюшке - новых высот и новых единомышленников. Пусть к нам приходят такие же, как и мы, желающие и дарящие радость.*

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Виталь, похоже, что еще не окончательный! Есть опоздавшие, прыгуны в последний вагон :)))


_А можно мне тоже попробовать впрыгнуть?)))) очень постараюсь завтра всё оформить..._ 

*Поздравляю всех форумчан и Марину и с днем рождения форума! Это один из немногих ресурсов, который за эти годы стал еще лучше и ближе! Спасибо за тех, кого подарил этот форум! Я стала богаче по жизни не только на идеи, я стала богаче на друзей и единомышленников, а это ценится гораздо больше в жизни! Всем хорошего настроения и успехов в творчестве!*

----------


## Марина Миг

Ну, и что, что уже 4-е наступило?! Хороший праздник неделю отмечают! Не меньше!
Дорогой, любимый форум, дорогая, любимая Марина Админовна, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! 
Спасибо тебе за людей, без которых не могу уже и дня прожить! Спасибо тебе за МЕНЯ - такую, какой я стала, за мой рост, за мое профессиональное "я". Спасибо тебе, что ты есть, что ты был и будешь всегда! И пусть мы порой реже заходим на странички Ин-Ку, но в душе ты всегда с нами, ты в наши жизни пророс корнями.
ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ любимому форуму и его Хозяйке!
 :Kez 09:  :Kez 09:  :Kez 09:

----------


## baranessa

К сожалению поздно увидела письмо  от Марины об акции, и не успела принять участие... Интересно еще не поздно?)) В любом случае, искренне поздравляю мой любимый форум с Днем Рождения!!! Какое счастье, что мы есть друг у друга)). "Господи, ну как же сделать?"- в очередной раз  мучаю вопросами своих близких, "Беги на форум!" - смеется муж)) И это абсолютная правда. Здесь я  черпаю силы, вдохновения и идеи, а еще "плачу в жилетку", жалуюсь, делюсь и впитываю советы! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!! Процветания! Новых идей! И добрых отзывчивых друзей!

----------


## цокотуха

С днем рождения,дорогой форум!!И хозяйку его талантливую!! Творческих успехов! процветания, новых идей,свершений,побед!!! Спасибо,что есть такие талантливые люди Как Мариночка,его создатели!! детище растет, и радует нас и помогает! и вдохновляет! так держать!

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Любимый форум,   с Днем рождения!!!  Создателям желаем  долгих лет жизни и процветания!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Если получится в последний вагон, то буду рада))) Если нет - то все равно это любимый форум) других уже не успела пригласить...

----------


## tanu_sha

Участники акции :
1. Танюша (tanu_sha) Казахстан - Алматы
2. Марина Админовна (Mazaykina) Германия - Потсдам
3. Юля (ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА) Россия - Новосибирск
4. Инесса (Анатольевна) Казахстан - Петропавловск
5. Карен Мкртчян (КАРЕН) Россия - Москва
6. Анна (vovana) Россия - Минеральные воды
7. Зоя (Тамада в Якутии Зоя,Мурзилка) Россия - Алдан
8. Светлана Анисимова (nezabudka-8s) Россия - Струги Красные
9. Танюшка Норская (Татьянка) Россия - Балашиха
10. Леночка (Kley) Россия - Томск
11. Виктория Косыгина (Вик_тори_я) Россия - Киренск
12. Иринка (Славина) Украина - Селидово
13. Елена (Львовна) Россия - Воркута
14. Алина (KAlinchik) Украина - Хмельницкий
15. Гита (bree80) Латвия - Краслава
16. Леночка (Бегущая по волнам) Россия - Новосибирск
17. Мариша (Марина Дудник) Россия - Магнитогорск
18. Аннушка (annuschka) Германия - Франкенталь
19. Елена Чекурина (даника) Россия - Зеленогорск
20. Таня (Курица) Россия - Печоры-Псковские
21. Танечка (Donskova-t) Россия - Бузулук
22. Марина (Марина Миг) Россия - Кострома
23. Людочка Михняк (Lyudochka) Украина - Переяслав-Хмельницкий
24. Елена Гильмутдинова (Уралочка) Россия - Сатка
25. Наталья (Natali_T) Казахстан - Петропавловск
26. Галина (Ганина Галина) Россия - Суздаль
27. Цильке Светлана (YLKE) Россия - Ухта
28. Светлана Мельник (Ribka-тамадушка) Украина - Черкассы
29. Дина (Dinna) Казахстан - Астана
30. Лариса (sokolixa) Россия - Чесма
31. Юля (приветик1999) Казахстан - Усть-Каменогорск
32. Алла Евтодьева (aichka) Россия - Калуга
33. Саша (Annon) Россия - Люберцы
34. Сушко Татьяна (Джина) Украина - Запорожье
35. Елена (Алешина Елена) Россия - Заволжье
36. Ирина Игнатова (Окрыленная) Россия - Гигант
37. Маргарита (Маргарита Феоктистова, Не подарочек) Украина - Николаев
38. Елена Гурьянова (gurik) Россия - Десногорск
39. Бычкова Марина (Валькирия Маруся) Украина - Жеребково
40. Танюшка (Татьяна55) Россия - Омск
41. Ирина Баринова (Vitolda) Россия - Пенза
42. Валерия (Валерия Вержакова) Россия - Астрахань
43. Геночка (moros) Россия - Калуга
44. Марина (MarinaMi) Беларусь - Минск
45. Николай Бугаков и Наталья Стадник (дуэт НИКА ПЛЮС) Россия - Ярославль
46. Елена Острикова (Гумочка) Россия - Правокумское
47. Андрей (Papandr) Россия - Чебоксары
48. Ольга Шакура (Жихарка) Россия - Канск
49. Александр (Секс) Россия - Радужный
50. Светлана (Масяня) Россия - Радужный
51. Танюшка Стрельцова (Именинка) Казахстан - Рудный
52. Леночка (Медведик) Россия - Новосибирск
53. Валентина Литовченко (Валя Муза) Украина - Чутово
54. Людочка Чернышова (Ludochka-69) Россия - Ставрополь
55. Танечка (ATLANTIS) Германия - Амберг
56. Танюшка (Пеструшка Веселушка) Россия - Оренбург
57. Светлана (Дорогина Светлана) Россия - Челябинск
58. Светлана Дерда (катя 98) Украина - Вишнёвый
59. Светочка Таюкина (SNAR) Россия - Северск
60. Оксана (Оксана Радуга) Россия - Искитим
61. Оксана Кошелева (оригинал) Россия - Ухта
62. Елена Аблаева (Еленка1976) Россия - Жигулевск
63. Наталья Мелешникова (Долька лимона) Россия - Шахты
64. Валерия Вислевская (Макушка) Кыргызстан - Бишкек
65. Светлана Хохлачева (Светлая Лань) Россия - Суровикино
66. Елена Ужве (ЕленаНик) Россия - Суровикино
67. Оля Беляева (Olga Beliaeva) Украина - Клёсов
68. Губанова Наталья (Натуля) Россия - Москва
69. Ирина Раннева (irinar) Россия - Луховицы
70. Мария Толкачева (Марийка-Умница) Россия - Новонукутский
71. Дания (Дания) Россия - Татарск
72. Наташа (Megatoi) Россия - Краснодар
73. Алёна (гунька) Россия - Фряново
74. Наташа (Наташкин) Россия - Каракулино
75. Татьяна (Татьяна_Gold) Россия - Красноярск
76. Марина Смирнова (Varvara) Молдова - Кишинев
77. Иван (Мурашко Иван) Беларусь - Гомель
78. Марина (Мальвина 13) Украина - Александрия
79. Маша (manja) Германия - Hessen
80. Лариса (Lorry) Германия - Бад Камберг
81. Екатерина (Екатерина Шваб) Россия - Лоухи
82. Елена Мартынова (elen-ka20) Украина - Харьков
83. Ира Железняк (Ирина Викторовна муза) Украина - Чернигов
84. Юрий (юрик71) Казахстан - Астана
85. Кислицина Леночка (Elen2) Украина - Теплодар
86. Танюшка Будюк (Талант) Украина - Винница
87. Лилия Горьковец (lllog) Россия - Архангельск
88. Лариса Некрасова (Valenta) Россия - Троицк 
89. Руслан (Руслан Шумилов) Россия - Брянск
90. Лена (Левадана) Россия - Новосибирск
91. Таушан Леночка (E-lena) Украина - Хмельницкий
92. Наташа (Озорная) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
93. Людочка Сапожкова (ilarionova) Россия - Ярцево
94. Оля Сивухина (olga kh) Россия - Кирово-Чепецк
95. Вероника (вероника-солнце) Россия - Новосибирск
96. Оксана (oksana-szr) Россия - Сызрань
97. Инна (Инна Шульга) Россия - Брянск
98. Мариша Мельник (~Марина~) Россия - Жешарт
99. Валентина (ZAVCLUB) Россия - Евпатория
100. Елена (Елена Видьманова) Россия - Ямбург
101. Оля Гавран (oga) Украина - Каланчак
102. Аришенька Чугайкина (laks_arina) Россия - Калининград
103. Марина Тимофеева (***Маруся***) Россия - Пушкинские Горы
104. Пётр (Пигмалион) Россия - Канск
105. Ольга (Ольчик Умница) Россия - Минеральные воды
106. Оксанка Коваленко (ОЙКОВ) Украина - Волочиск
107. Танюша (Petavla) Россия - Калиновское
108. Галочка (lipa29) Россия - Самара
109. Бондарь Людмила (Stashynj) Украина - Ровно
110. Виктория и Степан (Вика и Ко) Россия - Липецк 
111. Светлана (Матильда 1967) Россия - Илек
112. Ларочка Бурцева (Lara) Россия - Стерлитамак
113. Элла Батырская (Просто Эльвира) Россия - Уфа
114. Наташа Резник (Наталья Михайловна) Украина - Днепропетровск
115. Аленочка Ганзер (Алена 345) Украина - Измаил
116. Татьяна (Суперстар) Россия - Азов
117. Анюта (Анюта Солнце) Россия - Темрюк
118. Аня (Анюша) Беларусь Минск
119. Виталий (TIMOHA69) Россия - Славянка
120. Наташенька (Наталья0405) Россия - Москва
121. Людмила (ludmila_zub) Россия - Новоминская
122. Боднар Світлана (Світланочка) Украина - Хмельницкий
123. Ирина (berryX) Украина - Светловодск
124. Зоя (Крымчанка) Россия - Евпатория
125. Галочка (GalinaM) Россия - Тамбов
126. Роза (Саби) и Ландыш (ландыш64) Россия - Альметьевск
127. Юленька (sima) Россия - Самара
128. Рита (Маргошик68) Россия - Химки
129. Ирина Гордиенко (Коллега) Украина - Ромны
130. Леночка Проскура (leonora_) Украина - Миргород
131. Лена Савинцева (Дом Савиньон) Россия - Сочи
132. Светлана (notka47) Россия - Вологда
133. Света Дорофеева (Фея Доброфеева) Россия - Рязань
134. Наталья (Наталья-42) Россия - Кемерово
135. Наталья (solnet) Беларусь - Брест
136. Леся (ЯЛЮБАВА) Украина - Тетиев
137. Лена (elen82) Россия - Красное
138. Светланочка (НСА) Россия - Красногорск
139. Светочка (su=vn ) Украина - Комсомольск
140. Юля (Julkamaus) Германия - Хильдесхайм
141. Лена (Lenylya) Россия - Балахна.
142. Ирина (Бемолик) Россия - Верхняя Салда
143. Оленька (Lapsik 061) Украина - Винница
144. Татьяна (Anfisa23) Россия - Самара
145. Оленька (ВИОЛА 03) Россия - Королев
146. Оксана (окси 777) Россия - Смоленск
147. Казымова Марина (Мурамарина) Россия - Пермь
148. Ириша Парахневич (Парина) Беларусь - Жлобин
149. Инночка (Qie) Россия - Новокузнецк
150. Ирина (sky36) Россия - Удомля
151. Татьяна Бурдилкина (Такса) Россия - Рязань
152. Люба (кэт радистка) Россия - Клин
153. Ирина (irysia) Украина - Нетешина
154. Юля (ТВЕРИЧАНКА) Россия - Тверь
155. Виталина (Lina_21) Украина - Шатава
156. Наталья (говорушка) Россия - Уссурийск
157. Науменко Светлана (sveta_power) Украина - Киев
158. Людочка (ПУХОВА) Украина - Киев
159. Людмила (optimistka17) Украина - Днепропетровск
160. Ирина Федоренко (Иринка-Картинка) Украина - Александрия
161. Елена (чижик) Германия - Кассель
162. Наталья (Ладога) Россия - Сортавала
163. Анечка Пенькова (annapenko) Россия - Омск
164. Штыленко Светлана (Sемицветик) Россия - Шиловск
165. Боркова Вера (Borkova Pavlovo) Россия - Павлово
166. Лада (Ладушка) Россия - Асбест
167. Наташа (tatusya) Украина - Торез
168. Леночка (lenik) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
169. Людмила (Pet30) Россия - Самара
170. Ольга (Опал1) Россия - Нягань
171. Николай (ЛапНик) Россия - Асбест
172. Ирина irinavalalis Россия - Северодвинск
173. Лена (Дергилева Лена) Россия - Пикалево
174. Оля (Ольга Великая) Россия - Мыски
175. Катюша (Ketvik) Россия - Ужур
176. Ольга Пушкарева (Олеч) Россия - Рощино
177. Татьяна (NikTanechka) Россия - Чкаловский 
178. Татьяна Колпакова (Kolpachiha) Украина - Кузнецовск
179. Алёнушка (Олена911) Украина - Богуслав
180. Людмила Деменюк (dy_mila) Беларусь - Гомель
181. Лена Бескова (BESElka) Россия - Саров
182. Вика Воротынцева (danila_v) Беларусь - Минск
183. Татьяна (ttanya) Россия - Товарково 
184. Ирина (alisa 44) Казахстан - Алматы
185. Марченко Елена (mel00elena) Россия - Березники
186. Ирина Щетинина (ирена74) Россия - Десногорск
187. Юля (Кукуська) Россия - Десногорск
188. Танюша (Tania-112a) Россия - Екатеринбург 
189. Потапчук Светлана (Svetlanachuk) Россия - Брянск
190. Леночка (tigricadn) Россия - Новороссийск 
191. Наташа (Фрося) Россия - Балахна
192. Ирина (Иришка Б) Украина - Харьков
193. Ольга (Djazi) Россия - Калуга
194. Елена (Zажигалка) Россия - Зеленогорск 
195. Бояре из избушки Беларусь - Гомель
196. Катя Логинова (Каttим) Россия - Псков
197. Светлана (Dium) Украина - Измаил
198. Зульфира (зулико) Кыргызстан - Бишкек
199. Светлана (SvetaH) Россия - Власиха
200. Світлана (s.piskunn) Украина - Смела
201. Онуфрей Наташа (НАТА ЛИВ) Украина - Комсомольск
202. Елена Федоровна (Lempi) Россия - Петрозаводск
203. Алёна (fktyjxrf) Казахстан - Байконур
204. Оксана (oksyyy) Украина - Васильков
205. Танюша (Урдомчанка) Россия - Урдома
206. Лях Елена (Музрукоff) Украина - Конотоп
207. Яцкеева Марина (Maruska) Россия - Бийск
208. Тамара Рабе (tamara rabe) Германия - Welver
209. Лариса (Ллорхен) Украина - Киев
210. Ирина (IRENA100) Россия - Вологда
211. Галина (похестакес) Россия - Н.Барда
212. Светлана Ivica Россия - Зуя
213. Павел Адясов (PAN) Россия - Нижний Новгород
214. Марина (marina111) Россия - Казьминский
215. Альфия (a_k_gib) Россия - Казань
216. Нина (Lada118) Россия - Вольск
217. Наташа (Наташа5374) Украина - Кривой рог
218. Лера (Веда) Россия - Санкт-Петербург
219 Эльвира (Мэри Эл) Россия - Луга
220. Мишка и Мишкина (Мишкина) Россия - Тюмень
221. Юля и Паша (Юльчита) Россия - Нефтеюганск
222. Марина (цокотуха) Россия - Владивосток
223. Марина Морозова (Марья) Россия - Тюмень

----------


## tanu_sha

> Если получится в последний вагон, то буду рада


получилось  :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

> получилось


Танюша, благодарю! И у меня получилось! 
С днем рождения, Форум! С днем рождения, жители Интернационального Дома Творчества! Желаю мира и процветания!

----------


## Ллорхен

*МИР, Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ! "И Я ТЕБЯ" - принесло тихонечко эхо...*
[IMG]http://*********org/7384485.jpg[/IMG]

*Поздравляю любимый форум с днем рождения!*

----------


## tanu_sha

Ну вот и готов заключительный штрих Акции, то собственно, ради чего и задумывалась всё это безобразие :Grin: .
И вот - Подарок ко дню рождения форума готов.
Что обычно дарят на день рождения? Подарки, открытки, сувениры, безделушки, а ещё поют поздравительные песни. Вот и от нас всех и для нас всех - песня.


*А я хочу сказать вам огромное спасибо, за то что участвовали в акции, следили за ней и переживали. 
Спасибо Вам!*

Я хотела сперва рассказать о самых полюбившихся фотографиях, но за эти два месяца и особенно за две недели, пока я монтировала и фотошопила -  я поняла, что Вы все большие молодцы!!!! 

Еще хочу сказать огромное спасибо Марине Админовне за то, что дала мне возможность пошалить.

Спасибо Анатольевне Инессе - за вдохновение и Юле-Весне - за поддержку!

----------


## alisa 44

> Ну вот и готов заключительный штрих Акции, то собственно, ради чего и задумывалась всё это безобразие.
> И вот - Подарок ко дню рождения форума готов.
> Что обычно дарят на день рождения? Подарки, открытки, сувениры, безделушки, а ещё поют поздравительные песни. Вот и от нас всех и для нас всех - песня.
> 
> 
> *А я хочу сказать вам огромное спасибо, за то что участвовали в акции, следили за ней и переживали. 
> Спасибо Вам!*
> 
> Я хотела сперва рассказать о самых полюбившихся фотографиях, но за эти два месяца и особенно за две недели, пока я монтировала и фотошопила -  я поняла, что Вы все большие молодцы!!!! 
> ...


Добрый вечер!!! Таня КАК ЗДОРОВО!!!! Спасибо огромное! Столько сил , работы.....Аплодисменты!!!Интересно и очень приятно!) Дай Бог увидимся)

----------


## tanu_sha

> Дай Бог увидимся)


Я думаю, после моего возвращения, в понедельник я уезжаю на 2 недели :Yes4:  А там спишимся и решим  :Aga:

----------


## Lara

> Подарок ко дню рождения форум


*Татьяна! Спасибо за чудесную задумку, огромный труд и шикарный подарок! 
Оригинальное караоке получилось!
Виталию благодарность за волшебную книгу!*
[img]http://*********net/6950194.gif[/img]

----------


## PAN

> Ну вот и готов заключительный штрих Акции


 :Ok: ..
Вологодцы - найдите время, передайте отдельное спасибо автору музыки - Валере Глинкину, нашему старому (уже престарелому, блин...))) другу...

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Подарок ко дню рождения форума


_Спасибо! Шикарно получилось, тронуло до слез!!! Вот бы все люди, во всем мире были так же едины, как мы... жители ИН-КУ._

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> огромное спасибо,


Огромное спасибо вам, за приглашения в акцию,удачи,здоровья,успехов!
Ролик и правда,тронул до слёз.Долгих лет тебе любимый ИН-КУ и всей нашей дружной семьи. С уваж.Ольга
[img]http://*********su/5710973.gif[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я хотела сперва рассказать о самых полюбившихся фотографиях, но за эти два месяца и особенно за две недели, пока я монтировала и фотошопила - я поняла, что Вы все большие молодцы!!!!


И все таки никак не получается без отдельных благодарностей. За время акции много всего произошло. Поэтому я все таки продолжу  :Grin:  :Tender:  Повторюсь и продолжу  :Grin: .



*Марине Админовне* за то, что дала мне возможность пошалить!
*Анатольевне Инессе* - за вдохновение!
*Юле-Весне* - за поддержку!
*Всем моим друзьям*, кто поддержал идею акции и участвовал в ней!
*Светланке-незабудке* за техническую поддержку, которой она меня окружила буквально с первых дней акции!
*Участникам*, которые в непогоду и мороз, в ветер и слякоть - просто героически выполняли все условия акции, особенная благодарность *Елене* из Ямбурга!
*Участникам*, которые проявили креативность рисуя и разукрашивая плакаты, а так же всем умельцам фотошопа и прочих графических редакторов!
*Участникам*, которые так красочно рассказали про свой город, что у нас получилось такое захватывающее интернет-путешествие, особенная благодарность *Мане* за ее видеоролик! 
*Форумчанам*, которым акция пришлась не по душе - потому что не может быть все гладко и благодаря вам я знаю про минусы и если буду проводить еще что то подобное, то с некоторыми поправками на эти минусы!
*Всем*, кто давал мне советы по изменениям правил, это тоже возможно будет полезно при повторении подобного мероприятия!
*Участникам* за ваши эмоции, переживание и особенное спасибо за чувство юмора *Вале музе* - история про паспорт - чудесная!
*Организаторам и участникам Киевской и Гомельской встреч* - такие коллективные признания дорого стоят и по энергетике ни с чем не сравнимы!
Спасибо *Виталию* за фотокнигу!



Может что то пропустила, но вспомню, вернусь и поблагодарю  :Blush2:  :Grin: 




> географический ореол любви к форуму


и немного цифр:
В акции приняли участие более 220 человек из 8 стран и 176 городов. Тему за время акции посетили 1105 человек. Количество просмотров - очень много  :Grin: 
Страны и города (в алфавитном порядке)
*Беларусь* 
Брест, Гомель, Жлобин, Минск.
*Германия* 
Hessen, Welver, Амберг, Бад Камберг, Кассель, Потсдам, Франкенталь, Хильдесхайм
*Казахстан* 
Алматы, Астана, Байконур, Петропавловск, Рудный, Усть-Каменогорск
*Кыргызстан* 
Бишкек.
*Латвия*
Краслава.
*Молдова*
Кишинев.
*Россия* 
Азов, Алдан, Альметьевск, Архангельск, Асбест, Астрахань, Балахна, Балашиха, Березники, Бийск, Брянск, Бузулук, Верхняя Салда, Владивосток, Власиха, Вологда, Вольск, Воркута, Гигант, Десногорск, Евпатория, Екатеринбург, Жешарт, Жигулевск, Заволжье, Зеленогорск, Зеленогорск, Зуя, Илек, Искитим, Казань, Казьминский, Калининград, Калиновское, Калуга, Канск, Каракулино, Кемерово, Киренск ,Кирово-Чепецк,  Клин, Королев, Кострома, Красногорск, Краснодар, Красное, Красноярск, Липецк, Лоухи, Луга, Луховицы, Люберцы, Магнитогорск, Минеральные воды, Москва, Мыски, Н.Барда, Нефтеюганск, Нижний Новгород, Новокузнецк, Новоминская, Новонукутский, Новороссийск, Новосибирск, Нягань, Омск, Оренбург, Павлово, Пенза, Пермь, Петрозаводск, Печоры-Псковские, Пикалево, Правокумское, Псков, Пушкинские Горы, Радужный, Рощино, Рязань, Самара, Санкт-Петербург, Саров, Сатка, Северодвинск, Северск, Славянка, Смоленск, Сортавала, Сочи, Ставрополь, Стерлитамак, Струги Красные, Суздаль, Суровикино, Сызрань, Тамбов, Татарск, Тверь, Темрюк, Товарково, Томск, Троицк, Тюмень, Удомля, Ужур, Урдома, Уссурийск, Уфа, Ухта, Фряново, Химки, Чебоксары, Челябинск, Чесма, Чкаловский, Шахты, Шиловск, Ямбург, Ярославль, Ярцево,
*Украина* 
Александрия, Богуслав, Васильков, Винница, Вишнёвый, Волочиск, Днепропетровск, Жеребково, Запорожье, Измаил, Каланчак, Киев, Клёсов, Комсомольск, Конотоп, Кривой рог, Кузнецовск, Миргород, Нетешина, Николаев, Переяслав-Хмельницкий, Ровно, Ромны, Светловодск, Селидово, Смела, Теплодар, Тетиев, Торез, Харьков, Хмельницкий, Черкассы, Чернигов, Чутово, Шатава

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> Ну вот и готов заключительный штрих Акции!


Танюшка какая же ты  УМНИЦА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! сколько сил,трудов,нервов, а самое главное- ДУШИ было вложено в эту Акцию!!!спасибо тебе за твою креативную головушку и мудрые советы и суперские идеи!!!!! аааа..еще про ручки то забыла-за ручки золотые отдельное СПСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!! наше семейство давно и безповоротно тебя Л!!!!)))))) :Victory:

----------


## Kolpachiha

ТАНЮША!!!
[img]http://*********ru/7357381.gif[/img][img]http://*********ru/7362501.gif[/img][img]http://*********ru/7356357.gif[/img]

----------


## Анатольевна

*tanu_sha*, Таня, как здорово! Просто до слёз... Какой же это огромный труд! 
Может быть, я не так много делаю для форума, как могла бы,  но форум-это место, благодаря которому изменились моя жизнь, моя работа-и всё к лучшему;  это место, где я нашла прекрасных друзей, к которым рвусь теперь несколько раз в год на встречи;  здесь я встретила много замечательных людей, которых полюбила окончательно и бесповоротно...
Танюш, с тобой у нас вообще практически телепатическое взаимопонимание, я тебя очень люблю! 
Мариночка Админовна! Тебе в очередной раз спасибо, за то, что взалила на себя, развиваешь и не бросаешь наш дом!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ!!!
P.S.:Тань, расскажи хоть по секрету, как и чем я тебя вдохновила? )))

----------


## tanu_sha

> Тань, расскажи хоть по секрету, как и чем я тебя вдохновила? )))


Только если по секрету, ты только никому не говори  :Grin:  - Если бы ты не попросила сделать ролик для Ксюшиной свадьбы, я бы просто никогда не придумала акцию  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Sемицветик

> готов заключительный штрих Акции


 Огромное спасибо за подарок -нет слов -одни эмоции  :Tender: 

    [img]http://*********ru/7400414.jpg[/img]

    [img]http://*********ru/7389150.jpg[/img]

----------


## manja

*tanu_sha*, 
cпасибо за ролик с удовольствием  просмотрела все фотографии.Так приятно когда кого то узнаешь  тот кто дорог..с Кем виделся хоть однажды..
Дай Бог чтобы связующие нити сверкали и закреплялись..
Спасибо тебе за время и всем помощникам твоим тоже за эту акцию. Очень хочется надеятся что она помогла встряхнуть хоть немного форум.
Всем желаю плодотворной работы и успехов!!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ !!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подарок ко дню рождения форума готов.


*Танюша, не найти подходящих слов, чтобы выразить тебе своё восхищение и признательность за этот замечательный подарок и за саму Акцию! Ты с таким энтузиазмом подошла к этому нелёгкому делу, "заразила" всех нас, а главное - сумела объединить форумчан разных разделов и направлений, о чём не раз мечтала наша Марина Админовна!
У тебя - ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! Да так, что слёзы радости и умиления выступают, глядя на результаты твоего труда, на милые и родные лица форумчан!
Благодарю от души!
*
[img]http://*********net/6979916.gif[/img]

----------


## гунька

Танюша! Браво!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Горжусь, что я живу в этом чудесном доме ИН-КУ!!!!!!! Спасибо, дорогая, за такой чудесный подарок! Спасибо Виталику за книгу! Все скачала, смотрю-не насмотрюсь....))))))))))))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Россия 
> Азов, Алдан, Альметьевск, Архангельск, Асбест, Астрахань, Балахна, Балашиха, Березники, Бийск, Брянск, Бузулук, Верхняя Салда, Владивосток, Власиха, Вологда, Вольск, Воркута, Гигант, Десногорск, Евпатория, Екатеринбург, Жешарт, Жигулевск, Заволжье, Зеленогорск, Зеленогорск, Зуя, Илек, Искитим, Казань, Казьминский, Калининград, Калиновское, Калуга, Канск, Каракулино, Кемерово, Киренск ,Кирово-Чепецк, Клин, Королев, Кострома, Красногорск, Краснодар, Красное, Красноярск, Липецк, Лоухи, Луга, Луховицы, Люберцы, Магнитогорск, Минеральные воды, Москва, Мыски, Н.Барда, Нефтеюганск, Нижний Новгород, Новокузнецк, Новоминская, Новонукутский, Новороссийск, Новосибирск, Нягань, Омск, Оренбург, Павлово, Пенза, Пермь, Петрозаводск, Печоры-Псковские, Пикалево, Правокумское, Псков, Пушкинские Горы, Радужный, Рощино, Рязань, Самара, Санкт-Петербург, Саров, Сатка, Северодвинск, Северск, Славянка, Смоленск, Сортавала, Сочи, Ставрополь, Стерлитамак, Струги Красные, Суздаль, Суровикино, Сызрань, Тамбов, Татарск, Тверь, Темрюк, Товарково, Томск, Троицк, Тюмень, Удомля, Ужур, Урдома, Уссурийск, Уфа, Ухта, Фряново, Химки, Чебоксары, Челябинск, Чесма, Чкаловский, Шахты, Шиловск, Ямбург, Ярославль, Ярцево,


И все все ГОРОДА и СТРАНЫ!!! я рада,что вижу свой любимый город среди других!!!СПАСИБО!!!Организаторам и конечно же Форуму!!!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Присоединяюсь ко всем словам благодарности!!!
Танюша! Я так рада, что наше с тобой знакомство в реалии состоялось! Ты такой творческий человек! А еще.... просто ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!
И вот заметила, что самые шикарные идеи и творения нашего форума получаются в тандеме!!!
Вот если бы не свадьба Ксюши Инессиной, то у Тане в голове не щелкнуло бы....
Если бы не активность наших форумчан, то мы бы так и не увидели эти замечательные фотки....
Если бы не Виталик, то не было бы такой шикарной книги....
Если бы не Марина Админовна, то вообще бы смысла не было бы в этой идее....
Может быть сумбурно, но вы меня поняли!!!
Так хочется, да думаю, так и будет, чтобы наш форум процветал, чтобы на его страницах были только позитивные события, чтобы проходили реальные встречи друзей, и чтобы, несмотря на то, что мы разные, нас объединял НАШ ФОРУМ!!!
Таня, спасибо еще раз тебе, как вдохновителю и исполнителю замечательной АКЦИИ "Мой дом - ИН-КУ"!!!!

----------


## Ладога

> И вот - Подарок ко дню рождения форума готов.
> Что обычно дарят на день рождения? Подарки, открытки, сувениры, безделушки, а ещё поют поздравительные песни. Вот и от нас всех и для нас всех - песня.





> Марине Админовне за то, что дала мне возможность пошалить!
> Анатольевне Инессе - за вдохновение!
> Юле-Весне - за поддержку!
> Всем моим друзьям, кто поддержал идею акции и участвовал в ней!
> Светланке-незабудке за техническую поддержку, которой она меня окружила буквально с первых дней акции!
> Участникам, которые в непогоду и мороз, в ветер и слякоть - просто героически выполняли все условия акции, особенная благодарность Елене из Ямбурга!
> Участникам, которые проявили креативность рисуя и разукрашивая плакаты, а так же всем умельцам фотошопа и прочих графических редакторов!
> Участникам, которые так красочно рассказали про свой город, что у нас получилось такое захватывающее интернет-путешествие, особенная благодарность Мане за ее видеоролик! 
> Форумчанам, которым акция пришлась не по душе - потому что не может быть все гладко и благодаря вам я знаю про минусы и если буду проводить еще что то подобное, то с некоторыми поправками на эти минусы!
> ...


*tanu_sha*,* благодарю за такой подарок Форуму и всем форумчанам! Я счастлива, что приняла участие в этой акции!*

----------


## Славина

Танюшка, вот это подарок!!! Какая ты молодец!!!! Так было приятно увидеть себя в клипе и в книге!!! Ребята, вы СУПЕР!!!! Всех нас ещё раз с Днём рождения Форума, долгих лет жизни и процветания!!! Маришке только приятных хлопот!!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Замечательный ролик!!! Спасибо за подарок)) :Ok:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Что обычно дарят на день рождения? Подарки, открытки, сувениры, безделушки, а ещё поют поздравительные песни. Вот и от нас всех и для нас всех - песня.


Таня прекрасно, нет слов такая задумочка :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Yes4:

----------


## опал1

> И вот - Подарок ко дню рождения форума готов.
> Что обычно дарят на день рождения? Подарки, открытки, сувениры, безделушки, а ещё поют поздравительные песни. Вот и от нас всех и для нас всех - песня.


Подарок - чудо! Песня замечательная! А сама идея - находка!!! Танюша, спасибо тебе, большое от всех нас! "Мы разбросаны" (мои слова) - но мы вместе!

----------


## опал1

> окончательный вариант книги
> *Книга Форум IN-KU*тут показаны нужные кнопочки
> [img]http://*********ru/7197795m.png[/img]


Виталя, я только сейчас посмотрела окончательный вариант (мобильный не позволял). Здорово!!! Книга в 50 страниц! А какие  пожелания! Читала и умилялась. Семейный альбом in-ku. Праздник просто! Новый год! И даже Раисины байки вошли.

----------


## КАРЕН

> Вологодцы - найдите время, передайте отдельное спасибо автору музыки - Валере Глинкину, нашему старому (уже престарелому, блин...))) другу...


Хотел бы я посмотреть в глаза этому престарелому другу  и спросить- КОГДА НИБУДЬ ОН СДЕЛАЕТ ЧИСТУЮ ЗАПИСЬ ГИМНА???:))))))))))))))))

----------


## Парина

> А я хочу сказать вам огромное спасибо, за то что участвовали в акции, следили за ней и переживали. 
> Спасибо Вам!





> В акции приняли участие более 220 человек из 8 стран и 176 городов. Тему за время акции посетили 1105 человек.





> Марине Админовне за то, что дала мне возможность пошалить!


*Танюша, молодец, пошалила на славу!!!! Побольше таких шалостей, пусть наш мирный многонациональный  дом будет по-прежнему уютным и радостным для всех нас!!!*

----------


## Олена911

ЗА ВАШ ТРУД І За То что подарили приятые моменты.

----------


## manja

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ !!!! Семь лет назад я пришла на этот форум.. Как вспомню то время..прямо на сердце тепло становится..Только утром глаза откроешь и перед работой сразу к компу.. А на работе в обеденный перерыв пока никогда нет в бюро за душой снова к компу..и на форум.. Самое сложное было когда уезжали в отпуск Помню мы поехали с мужем в Сочи и я там еще в 2008 году нашла кафэ с интернетом и зашла на форум.. Сколько было радости..Господи сколько можно писать об этом вспоминать и радоваться!!!! Да бесконечно!!!!

----------


## Ketvik

*Танюша, спасибо за АКЦИЮ!!!! За идею, исходящую от чистого сердца, за дифференцированный подход к участникам!!!! За видео-клип!!!! Витале за фотокнигу!!!! А также всем, кто тебе помогал ... ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ!!!!*



> Марине Админовне за то, что дала мне возможность пошалить!


 :Girl Blum2: *Марине за то, что является гостеприимной хозяйкой и разрешает творчески шалить!!! БРАВО ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ!!!!*

----------


## Марина Миг

Спасибо! Таня, это настоящий подарок! Пересмотрела несколько раз! Такая получилась душевная остановка в бешеном ритме сегодняшнего дня. Спасибо!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Танюша и вся помогающая компания!!! Вы все большие умнички!!! Это все так трогательно и мило!!!
Форум всегда восхищает меня своей теплой обстановкой и неизменной возможностью форумчан придти на помощь - и в радостные дни, и в минуты беды!

----------


## PAN

> Хотел бы я посмотреть в глаза этому престарелому другу и спросить- КОГДА НИБУДЬ ОН СДЕЛАЕТ ЧИСТУЮ ЗАПИСЬ ГИМНА???:))))))))))))))))


Карен - я просто хотел бы посмотреть ему в глаза...)))

----------


## moros

Таняяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБООООООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Спасибо всем всем всем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Супер-акция и достойное завершение!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## E-lena

> Спасибо Вам!





> заключительный штрих


Вам Спасибо! Как здорово, что все получилось! Я горжусь тем, что являюсь маленькой частичкой нашего огромного творческого коллектива! Люблю всех! Спасибо Форум!

----------


## irinavalalis

> Вам Спасибо! Как здорово, что все получилось! Я горжусь тем, что являюсь маленькой частичкой нашего огромного творческого коллектива! Люблю всех! Спасибо Форум!


Я тоже хочу присоединиться к этим словам, они идут от чистого сердца, добра и процветания!

----------


## Курица

Очень неожиданное ,но оооочень логичное завершение Акции!
Танюше-благодарность, Марине Админовне-долгих лет жизни!!!Именно благодаря её титаническому труду ФОРУМ жил...Форум жив...Форум БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!

----------


## faina

Самому талантливому и дружному форуму на свете , полного творческого горения и  оптимизма, от всего сердца

----------


## Окрыленная

БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! нет слов!!!!СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танечка!!! С днем Рождения тебя!!! 
Спасибо тебе за то, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ!!  Вот чуть измененный твой клип. Не могла ничего сделать с твоим вариантом, пришлось загружать этот  Интернет должен знать своих героев!!!*

----------

BESElka (22.07.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Танюша, дорогая, с Днём рождения тебя!!! 
Крепкого здоровья, счастья, мирного неба над головой,
 удачи во всём, благополучия, любви и всегда позитивного настроения!

[img]http://*********net/7010428.gif[/img]*



> * Интернет должен знать своих героев!!!*


 :Yahoo:  Класс!!! :Ok:

----------


## moros

> У Танечки tanu_sha сегодня День рождения! Урраа!



Таня, от души поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Вот чуть измененный твой клип.


СУПЕРРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Родные мои, огромное спасибо! Мобильный интернет не позволяет красиво ответить на поздравления и оформить пост картинками. 
 я благодарна за каждое поздравление и теплые слова! Спасибо!

----------


## Паучара

> Карен - я просто хотел бы посмотреть ему в глаза...)))


Не ты один))

"Где ж ты, моя черноглазая, где?"....Дорогая...

----------


## s.piskunn

> *Танечка!!! С днем Рождения тебя!!! 
> Спасибо тебе за то, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ!!  Вот чуть измененный твой клип. Не могла ничего сделать с твоим вариантом, пришлось загружать этот  Интернет должен знать своих героев!!!*


Чудеснейший клип!!! Большущее спасибо всем, кто его придумал и воплотил! Вы просто молодцы! Дух захватило! Супер!!!

----------

домініка (11.01.2019)

----------


## Гумочка

> Интернет должен знать своих героев!!!


Я рада, что я среди вас, дорогие мои!!! Спасибо, что есть Я,ВЫ,МЫ!!!

----------


## BESElka

[IMG]http://s17.******info/f62b4675796cf53f6af58107c82c6cb7.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/f62b4675796cf53f6af58107c82c6cb7.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/f62b4675796cf53f6af58107c82c6cb7.gif[/IMG]
[img]http://*********ru/7534322.jpg[/img][IMG]http://s6.******info/c064db5b5b1b0948bbc4d5cbaab715d8.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s20.******info/ea21bcafb70a9cdf1cf25b43ff9faf0a.gif[/IMG]

У меня слов нет... ОДНИ ЭМОЦИИИ!!!  Тронуло до слез!..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я рада, что я среди вас, дорогие мои!!! Спасибо, что есть Я,ВЫ,МЫ!!!


Я тоже!
Замечательная Акция! Замечательная Книга! Замечательные видеоролики!
Спасибо  Танюше! Создателю и воплотителю такой замечательной идеи!
Спасибо Виталику! Книга здоровская получилась!
Спасибо Марине за ролик и Волдеду за музыку!

С Днем Рождения Форум!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Потрясающая работа!!! Респект и БРАВО мастерам!!!

----------


## макушка

Таня!!!БРАВО!!!БРАВИССИМО!!!Столько эмоций.....какой труд!!!Сколько родных лиц...хоть как в этой песне..не встречались в жизни.Но вы все родные,любимые!!!Таня,спасибо за идею,и за такой подарок!!!Родной форум с днем рождения!!!

----------


## аLisa

Говорят, что лучше поздно, чем никогда. ДОРОГОЙ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!Успеха и много работы ее обитателям, творчества, терпения и вдохновения его организаторам.
 :Meeting:

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

> Вот чуть измененный твой клип. Не могла ничего сделать с твоим вариантом, пришлось загружать этот Интернет должен знать своих героев!!!


Да, действительно - ГЕРОИ! Талант- двигатель всего прекрасного в душе! Вам удалось зацепить самые тонкие струны всех наших сердец. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Веда

Браво! Наша песня будет жить!

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

> Чудеснейший клип!!! Большущее спасибо всем, кто его придумал и воплотил! Вы просто молодцы! Дух захватило! Супер!!!


Какой интересный клип,  это же надо столько народа объединить, вообщем спасибо интернету, а создатели клипа просто молодцы!!!  :Ok:

----------


## татуся

Суперррр работа,браво!!!!

----------


## olgmusic

Просто молодцы!

----------

